# :flag_gb: CanJam London 2015 Is Official! August 29-30, 2015!



## jude

​ *CanJam London 2015 • **29-30 ​**August 2015*​
*Bringing The Authentic CanJam Experience To Europe*​
​

 Well over 1000 headphone geeks turned up for CanJam SoCal 2015, making it the biggest ever standalone premium headphone audio event in North America. CanJam SoCal was a fantastic gathering of community members and exhibitors, and the energy, innovation, and enthusiasm was amazing. Again, the sentiment seemed unanimous and overwhelming: _More CanJam, more places!_
  
 We had way too much fun, and want to continue the party in Europe. On 29-30 August 2015, at the _gorgeous_ Hotel Russell in the heart of Central London (United Kingdom), we're going to throw another CanJam. This is going to be the first _official_ CanJam in Europe, and the CanJam organizing team of Ethan (@third_eye), Warren (@warrenpchi), Joe (@joe), and me, will be working with Duncan (@Duncan), one of the founding British Head-Fi members, and other UK Head-Fi members to rock it out in full CanJam style in one of my favorite cities in the world--London!
  
 Exhibitor interest is sky high, and I already know there'll be several exciting new products that haven't yet been leaked or unveiled. Since we have a strong European Head-Fi member contingent, we expect fantastic attendance!
  
 No matter where in the world you're from, you won't want to miss this. It's CanJam. In London. This summer (29-30 August 2015). C'mon--be there!
 ​ Start making your plans now.  Book your flights.  Book your rail tickets.  Book your hotel rooms. (Our CanJam SoCal discounted block of hotel rooms sold out _very_ quickly). And head on over to the *CanJam London 2015 Eventbrite registration page* to reserve your event tickets right away.
  
*CanJam London 2015 -- the first and only official CanJam in Europe -- is on!*​  ​ ​  
 ​


----------



## jude

Please join us in thanking our sponsors for their generous support of CanJam London 2015. Their sponsorship helps make CanJam London the world-class personal audio event that it truly is, and enables us to host our unforgettable seminars, exclusive Member Showcase, and our unique Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway.
 ​ 

  ​
  ​
  ​


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam London 2015*
Hotel Russell

1-8 Russell Square

London

WC1B 5BE 

United Kingdom

  
*Saturday, August 29, 2015*
 9am to 6pm
  
*Sunday, August 30, 2015*
 9am to 5pm
  
*Show Tickets*
 Show tickets can be purchased online here:
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-london-2015-tickets-16567663327
  
*Weekend - £25 Online*
*Saturday  - £15 Online*
*Sunday   -  £15 Online​*  
 Tickets may also be purchased at the door with a £5/ticket surcharge (cash only). Kids 12 and Under have Free Admission with accompanying Adult ticket holders.
  
*Travel*
 The Hotel Russell is situated in Russell Square in Central London and is easily accessible via the Russell Square tube station.
  
www.hotelrusselllondon.co.uk/
  
 We have a limited number of discounted £165 (Queen, single occupancy) and £175 (Queen, double occupancy) rooms available for the nights of August 27-August 30. These rates include breakfast, but do not include VAT.
  
_To claim these rates please send an email to: russell.reservations@principal-hayley.com and use Reference number: BUSI_005_
  
*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend ticket along with a CanJam London T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.
  
*Website*
 For more information on CanJam London 2015, please visit our website at www.canjam.org
  
*Social*
 Please connect with us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/canjamglobal and if you're attending CanJam, please check in here: insert Event Page


----------



## third_eye

AKG
 Astell&Kern
 Audeze
 Audioquest
 Audio-Technica
 Aurisonics
 Beyerdynamic
 Brimar Audio Labs
 Centrance
 Chord Electronics
 Comply
 Creative Labs
 Custom Cable
 Echobox Audio
 Final Audio
 Fostex
 Harmon/Kardon
 hd-klassik
 HeadAmp Audio Electronics
 Hifiman
 Jaben
 JBL
 Jerry Harvey Audio
 KEF
 Lotoo
 MrSpeakers
 MusicaAcoustics
 Noble Audio
 Oppo Digital
 Pendulumic
 Questyle Audio
 RHA
 Schiit Audio UK
 Sennheiser
 Snugs Earphones
 Soul Electronics
 SoundMAGIC
 Viva Audio
 V-Moda
 Wireworld
 Yurbuds
  
 with MANY more to come!


----------



## third_eye

Jude
 third_eye
 warrenpchi
 moedawg140
 Duncan
 Takeanidea
 Q-Mass
 canonlip
 ejong7
 Cagin
 pipedreamer
 Nuwidol+1
 Toom
 pedalhead
 avl06
 KT66
 BearMonster
 snejk
 Amictus
 magiccabbage
 rocketron
 NevilleM
 gilest1
 pcf
 FortisFlyer75
 Acapella11
 noptig
 nardkuz
 Type35
 terencetcf
 Turrican+1
 Bonesy Jonesy
 AppleheadMay
 enterhiro
 scribemole
 pcourtney
 glassmonkey
 McKajVah
 bmichels
 dnun8086
 Yoga
 CantScareMe
 snejk +1
 miT
 episiarch
 sgtbilko
 genuine0077
 s7uart
 Eternal Phoenix
 Louis940
 some1
 tro95
 Layman1
 conquerator2
 SleepyOne
 hackstu
 mark2410
 henriks


----------



## warrenpchi

​ At CanJam London 2015, AKG will be offering a 25% discount via vouchers redeemable at their branded web stores.  Vouchers will be valid for at least 10 days after the show.​AudioQuest will be offering 10% off purchases made during CanJam London 2015.​CEntrance is offering a CanJam London 2015 special on their Mini-M8:  £399 (RRP £619).​  
  
 Creative is offering a variety of specials on their Sound Blaster products at CanJam London 2015:

Sound Blaster X7 & XM7 bundle @ GBP 429.98 (U.P. GBP 559.98)
Sound Blaster E1 @ GBP 29.99 (U.P. GBP 39.99)
Sound Blaster E3 @ GBP 79.99 (U.P. GBP 99.99)
Sound Blaster E5 @ GBP 139.99 (U.P. GBP 169.99)
Sound Blaster Roar @ GBP 99.99 (U.P. GBP 129.99)
  
  
​For CanJam London 2015, Fostex is offering 15% off all products.​Complimentary impressions with the purchase of a custom product.​OPPO products will be available to purchase from Custom Cable at CanJam London 2015 - at discount of 10%.​At CanJam London 2015, limited sets of the Stance S1+ will be available for a show-special price of £155; with an introductory bundle price of £175 for the Stance S1+ and the new BT1 wireless transmitter. Look out for pre-order specials for the upcoming TACH T1 too!​RHA is offering a 20% discount on all products at CanJam London 2015.


----------



## warrenpchi

​ _** Yes, we know what "shag" means in the UK.  For the record, it means the same thing in the States.  It's simply a coincidental acronym.*_
  
 As part of CanJam London 2015, we are holding a Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway (SHaG), where you can win amazing audio gear. Here's how it works:
  

You must pick up a SHaG card at the CanJam London 2015 registration desk. This card will fit in your event badge holder.
The SHaG card will have the logos of the exhibitors participating in the CanJam SHaG on it.
As you make your way through CanJam London 2015, make sure to stop by each and every participating exhibitor (again, identified by their logos on the SHaG card). Each SHaG exhibitor you visit will validate their logo on your card after you have performed their suggested task (given a sincere listen/audition at their exhibit, opting in to a list, etc.).
Once your SHaG card is *completely validated by every SHaG exhibitor*, please turn it in at the CanJam London 2015 Registration Desk. Your completely validated SHaG card will serve as your valid entry for the SHaG drawing.
Winners will be chosen at random from the valid entries at the close of the show (Sunday, August 30, 2015 @ 5pm), and prizes will be awarded at that time.  Please note that some prizes might be shipped directly by the participating SHaG exhibitors.
Only one completed SHaG entry card per attendee is allowed.
There is a maximum of one prize per valid SHaG entry.
CanJam exhibitors and their staff are ineligible.
  ​ ​ So what are the prizes? Here is the current list, which may be added to over the next few days:
  

​One pair of AKG K550 headphones; and 2 sets of Y50 in red​One pair of ATH-MSR7 hi-res headphones​TBD​One Sound Blaster E5 (high-res USB DAC & portable headphone amp)​TBD​TBD​One pair of HE400S headphones​One pair of M500 headphones; one pair of M400 headphones; and one pair of M100 IEMs​One pair of Noble Savant; and one Noble BTS​One pair of PM-3 headphones in white​A Pendulumic pack consisting of the Stance S1+ headphones, BT1 wireless transmitter and some other PENDULUMIC merchandise​One QP1R hi-res DAP​One pair of T20 IEMs​One pair of custom sleeves made for an earphone of the winner's choice​One pair of Jet Pro headphones​TBD
  
  
_*Cool Tip:*  Great care has been taken to make sure that this card fits into your name badge holder, so that you can store it there when not in use - but also to have it within easy reach when you do need it._
  
 Since we're not eligible to win any of this, we hope you do!  Good luck!


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey everybody, IT'S T-SHIRT TIME!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 Those of you who have ordered t-shirts at our meets and shows before already know this drill.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  To reserve your shirt, please reply (post in *this* thread, do *not* PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size that you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line.  For example, this is my "order":
  
*warrenpchi|L|3*
*warrenpchi|S|1*
  
 The above order accounts for three shirts for me, and one shirt for m'lady.  Oh BTW, if you intend to wear the shirt at the show, and would like a fresh shirt for each day, don't forget to order two.  In my case above, I'm ordering three because I'll also need an extra one for set-up day.
  
 T-shirts are £15 each, and will be both picked-up and paid-for at the show, though we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts.  The deadline for t-shirt orders is noon (12:00p) London time (GMT+0), on Monday, August 17th, 2015.  @moedawg140 will tabulate all of the reservations posted in this thread.


----------



## warrenpchi

Reserved.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Cool guys. Too bad I can't make it that weekend. Misses would kill me.


----------



## Netforce

Man looks awesome, had a blast at the last CanJam but London is quite a bit away so I doubt I can make it. Hope it is awesome again!


----------



## pipedreamer

Registered and looking forward to it!


----------



## third_eye

pipedreamer said:


> Registered and looking forward to it!


 
  
 Now that is an awesome first post, see you there!


----------



## reddog

I wish I could go, hope everyone has a splendid time.


----------



## Q Mass

A CanJam in the UK?!
  
 Just try and stop me.....
  
 It's only eight and a half hours from here!


----------



## Cagin

Haha  a glorious day! My 1st Cavalli amp and my 1st Canjam tickets 

Ps. I gulped when I saw the photos of the hotel h34r: totally lost my confidence in being able to afford a stay there despite what discount we will get... 

Pps. Info about staff help volunteering no doubt to be posted in the coming days right? :tongue_smile:


----------



## joeexp

What a nice looking Hotel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Looks like "Hotel Budapest" from the movie….


----------



## ejong7

It was used for (at least the ones I attended) past two headfi  london meets. Hope to have a huge event XD


----------



## lamode

If I happen to be in the UK at that time for business, I'll definitely pop by. Quite unlikely though


----------



## reddog

joeexp said:


> What a nice looking Hotel
> Looks like "Hotel Budapest" from the movie….



What a beautiful hotel, simply splendid, it reeks of history.


----------



## Nuwidol

Tickets paid for. Even bringing the Mrs along. Haven't told her yet though 

See you all there!


----------



## achristilaw

If you had held it in Frankfurt or another central location, the whole of Europe could have used mass transit to attend.


----------



## lamode

achristilaw said:


> If you had held it in Frankfurt or another central location, the whole of Europe could have used mass transit to attend.


 
  
 Well it's true that Germany would be best from a population distribution point of view but I assume London is preferred here as this is an English language forum.


----------



## shiorisekine

The hope is to make it to this.


----------



## achristilaw

lamode said:


> Well it's true that Germany would be best from a population distribution point of view but I assume London is preferred here as this is an English language forum.


 

 Spent five years in Germany, the diction and function of the English language is not lost on the German populous.


----------



## Duncan

achristilaw said:


> Spent five years in Germany, the diction and function of the English language is not lost on the German populous.


It is only the sane as CanJam SoCal (Southern California), as west as you could get in the continental US...

Also, as (so far as I remember, don't hate me if I'm wrong) - I'm the only European moderator on the site, so - made sense, when the framework for this was being set up that I had some involvement...

I'm sure, considering that CanJam as an entity is a world tour, that things could well be very different in the future


----------



## achristilaw

duncan said:


> It is only the sane as CanJam SoCal (Southern California), as west as you could get in the continental US...
> 
> Also, as (so far as I remember, don't hate me if I'm wrong) - I'm the only European moderator on the site, so - made sense, when the framework for this was being set up that I had some involvement...
> 
> I'm sure, considering that CanJam as an entity is a world tour, that things could well be very different in the future


 

 Two CanJams transpired this year in the states, one central and one on the left coast. Tens of small meets pop up everywhere in a host of cities, but to get vendors thinking of the untapped markets that Europe offers? Just thinking out loud, making the world smaller.


----------



## warrenpchi

duncan said:


> I'm sure, considering that CanJam as an entity is a world tour, that things could well be very different in the future


 
  
 You are a wise man sir!


----------



## SoAmusing777

Whose the cutie in the picture?


----------



## drgajet

I so want to go. Checked on airline prices. WOW, maybe I don't want to go.


----------



## warrenpchi

soamusing777 said:


> Whose the cutie in the picture?


 
  
 That remains a mystery.  However, given that she somewhat resembles a female Jude, I have come to call her Judy.


----------



## joeexp

achristilaw said:


> If you had held it in Frankfurt or another central location, the whole of Europe could have used mass transit to attend.




In Europe everything is about 2 hours by plane! - 
Versus US - travel West-Coast to East-Cost you are talking 5-6 hours


----------



## Armaegis

warrenpchi said:


> That remains a mystery.  However, given that she somewhat resembles a female Jude, I have come to call her Judy.


 
  
 At first glance I did think it was a very clever and extensive photoshop of Jude...


----------



## Duncan

armaegis said:


> At first glance I did think it was a very clever and extensive photoshop of Jude...


Question is, would you be mad at her for chewing on your headphone cable??


----------



## Armaegis

I'd offer up a cheap stock cable and check for an adam's apple.


----------



## Onix

Meanwhile in Mexico. The prices of cans and DAPs are sometimes more than three times than in the rest of the world, there are like five audiophiles in the whole country and we never have money to buy stuff, much less have meetings.
  
 How I envy you all (but in a good way)


----------



## Toom

I live a ten minute walk away, so I suppose I could just about stretch to it.


----------



## warrenpchi

armaegis said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > That remains a mystery.  However, given that she somewhat resembles a female Jude, I have come to call her Judy.
> ...


 
  
 You overestimate my skills.  I can't change Jude's gender!  Oh wait...
  


  


duncan said:


> Question is, would you be mad at her for chewing on your headphone cable??


 
  
 YES!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


armaegis said:


> I'd offer up a cheap stock cable and check for an adam's apple.


 
  
 Photoshop makes all things possible.


----------



## TokenGesture

Hurrah! See you in August chaps!


----------



## ejong7

warrenpchi said:


> You overestimate my skills.  I can't change Jude's gender!  Oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Teach me the way to unsee this.


----------



## smial1966

Given the understandable excitement generated by the forthcoming London CanJam event, UK Head-Fi members please don't forget the imminent UK Head-Fi Meet on Saturday 25th April in Cambridge. 
  
 Perhaps we should have called our FREE event (light lunch & beverages included) *CamJam SoCam 2015* to generate more interest?!?


----------



## Toom

smial1966 said:


> Given the understandable excitement generated by the forthcoming London CanJam event, UK Head-Fi members please don't forget the imminent UK Head-Fi Meet on Saturday 25th April in Cambridge.
> 
> Perhaps we should have called our FREE event (light lunch & beverages included) *CamJam SoCam 2015* to generate more interest?!?


 
  
 Be careful. If you type the C--J-- word five times, a ghostly lawyer appears and strangles you with a LCD cable.


----------



## smial1966

Ah thanks for the advice. That's why we had contemplated calling the event *Cam *(short for Cambridge) *Jam *(Jamboree) and *So* (South) *Cam* (Cambridgeshire).
 That's two mentions, so no more potentially litigious nonsense from me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Quote:


toom said:


> Be careful. If you type the C--J-- word five times, a ghostly lawyer appears and strangles you with a LCD cable.


----------



## warrenpchi

smial1966 said:


> Given the understandable excitement generated by the forthcoming London CanJam event, UK Head-Fi members please don't forget the imminent UK Head-Fi Meet on Saturday 25th April in Cambridge.
> 
> Perhaps we should have called our FREE event (light lunch & beverages included) *CamJam SoCam 2015* to generate more interest?!?


 
  
 Thanks for the reminder Andy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hope you don't mind, but we've taken the liberty of creating a special post for the Cambridge Meet that you've been working so hard to organize.  It's the second post, immediately following the announcement:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/762797/canjam-london-2015-is-official-august-29-30-2015#post_11506827
  
 We've added some basic information there, along with a link to the meet thread.  But if you can think of anything else that we should add, please let us know and well insert it as soon as we can!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!


----------



## warrenpchi

drgajet said:


> I so want to go. Checked on airline prices. WOW, maybe I don't want to go.


 
  
 What if Chord does a factory tour with a HugoTT as the giveaway prize?


----------



## lamode

joeexp said:


> In Europe everything is about 2 hours by plane! -
> Versus US - travel West-Coast to East-Cost you are talking 5-6 hours


 
  
 Hmmm... not true at all.
  
 Moscow to Lisbon, for example, is a 5 hour direct flight.
  
 Athens to Tromsø is also a 5 hour flight.
  
 You get the idea


----------



## joeexp

Moscow isn't in Europe, Mister! [the last time I looked] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 And Tromsø has a population of 70000. I don't think many from Tromsø will come to any CanJam.


----------



## canonlp

First the Cambridge meet and now this!? I picked a good time to move to the UK


----------



## lamode

joeexp said:


> Moscow isn't in Europe the last time I looked, Mister!


 
  
 Um... yes it is.
  
 "Moscow is the capital city and the most populous federal subject of Russia. The city is a major political, economic, cultural and scientific center in Russia and in *Eastern Europe*."
  
 source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow
  


joeexp said:


> And Tromsø has a population of 75000. I don't think many from Tromsø will come to any CanJam.


 
  
 I never said Tromsø was a major population centre. Just corrected your claim that any trip within Europe is a 2 hour flight, but the size is comparable to the continental US.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Moscow is now in Eastern Europe? That's a first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Then again, russian teams do get to play in the champion's and Uefa league


----------



## joeexp

OK OK - I was thinking European Union - Keep your Alans on!
 Geographically the Ural Mountains are the border if I remember right…..
  





 
  
 Also Flights from Honolulu, USA (HNL) to New York, USA (all airports) - 10.5Hours!


----------



## lamode

ultrainferno said:


> Moscow is now in Eastern Europe? That's a first


 
  
 Wow, you're still arguing even after I posted the evidence?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here's a list of Europe's largest cities. Moscow is number 1: http://www.citymayors.com/features/euro_cities1.html
 Here's a timezone site where you can see Moscow is listed in Europe: http://www.timezoneconverter.com/cgi-bin/zoneinfo?tz=Europe/Moscow
 Another encyclopedia article confirming Moscow is in Europe: http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Moscow
 Should I go on?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Guys let's keep this a Canjam London thread, I'm more than happy to discuss EU geography by PM (http://europa.eu/about-eu/countries/index_en.htm)
  
 Is there any idea when a list of London participating companies will be available?


----------



## Toom

I only learned the other day that Finland is not in Scandinavia.


----------



## TokenGesture

Ack, my slow moving brain has just worked out that this is the Bank Holiday weekend.  Complicates things a little...


----------



## WraithApe

tokengesture said:


> Ack, my slow moving brain has just worked out that this is the Bank Holiday weekend.  Complicates things a little...


 
  
 Indeed. It clashes with FrightFest...


----------



## shiorisekine

warrenpchi said:


> You overestimate my skills.  I can't change Jude's gender!  Oh wait...




Are these going to be the hit movies of the summer?


----------



## catspaw

Thats why you cant have a girl for an add of tech: She is gonna break the damn cable!.


----------



## Takeanidea

cagin said:


> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Got a room 10 minutes walk away for £61 at theTune Hotel Kings Cross http://www.tunehotels.com/gb/en/our-hotels/kings-cross-london/


----------



## Takeanidea

smial1966 said:


> Given the understandable excitement generated by the forthcoming London CanJam event, UK Head-Fi members please don't forget the imminent UK Head-Fi Meet on Saturday 25th April in Cambridge.
> 
> Perhaps we should have called our FREE event (light lunch & beverages included) *CamJam SoCam 2015* to generate more interest?!?


 

 I won't forget it Andy , it's gonna be great (and a heck of a lot easier to park at and stay at too). And you and Mark are right on the ball wiith this Cambridge Event


----------



## pedalhead

takeanidea said:


> smial1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Given the understandable excitement generated by the forthcoming London CanJam event, UK Head-Fi members please don't forget the imminent UK Head-Fi Meet on Saturday 25th April in Cambridge.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks mate


----------



## KT66

I'm there!
  
 I went to the first one, is the room big enough? 
 will there be quiet area to listen to?
  
 If you need any volunteers to help set up let me know


----------



## drgajet

warrenpchi said:


> What if Chord does a factory tour with a HugoTT as the giveaway prize?




That would make the airline ticket price worth while. I'm feeling lucky again.

JIm


----------



## Cagin

takeanidea said:


> Got a room 10 minutes walk away for £61 at theTune Hotel Kings Cross http://www.tunehotels.com/gb/en/our-hotels/kings-cross-london/


cheers! Easy path for me too, coming off St Pancras train station, head south east for Tune hotel to drop my bag then south west to Russell square. :wink_face:


----------



## BearMonster

Definitely going to be there. Cannot wait for the names of the companies going to be there.


----------



## Duncan

Also check out the hotels in the Euston Station area if not wanting to (or, if a late comer, not able to) book at the Russell...

Most people will look at the tube map and see that Euston and Kings Cross are on different lines and head in different directions (from / to Russell Square) but, for those unfamiliar with London, it'll come as quite a shock as to how small central London really is


----------



## snejk

Sweet! I just need to figure out if I want to bring my mrs or not.


----------



## Toom

I've lived in London for 20 years now. They should rename it ScamJam.


----------



## deafanddumb

shiorisekine said:


> The hope is to make it to this.



London....New home of the billionaires!


----------



## Hifihedgehog

You European Head-Fi'ers certainly deserve it--it has been long overdue. I hope you chaps have the maist jolly event across the pond. (And that is the extent of my semi-British/Scottish English.)
  
 Random thoughts. Saw the poster girl on the first page and I was like _w__ow, but why is she chewing on the cable like a cat would? _I go on further to the next few pages and I'm like, _my mind is forever scarred_.


----------



## Takeanidea

snejk said:


> Sweet! I just need to figure out if I want to bring my mrs or not.




My Mrs went to one for about an hour. She said it was the longest hour of her life.......


----------



## lamode

> I go on further to the next few pages and I'm like, _my mind is forever scarred_.


 
  
 Here, let me help you with that... A special British photo shoot of Judy:


----------



## TheDreamthinker

lamode said:


> Here, let me help you with that... A special British photo shoot of Judy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: don't look


 
 Wow, this is disturbing...


----------



## pedalhead

takeanidea said:


> snejk said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet! I just need to figure out if I want to bring my mrs or not.
> ...


 
  
 haha, even though she's travelling with me, my wife isn't daring to attend the Cambridge meet...she'll be spending the day wandering around the city instead


----------



## Takeanidea

kt66 said:


> I'm there!
> 
> I went to the first one, is the room big enough?
> will there be quiet area to listen to?
> ...


 

 To volunteer , please see page 1, as for the room space, I'll bet CanJam are pretty good at their game by now and know how to make these things a huge success


----------



## Duncan

lamode said:


> Here, let me help you with that... A special British photo shoot of Judy:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


My eyes... My EYES!!  - I scrolled from the bottom to the top, probably not a great idea!


----------



## third_eye

duncan said:


> My eyes... My EYES!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, that's just disturbing.


----------



## Hifihedgehog

thedreamthinker said:


> Wow, this is disturbing...




When TMAC comes back, please, for the love of everything good and decent, do not let this be one of the featured pics. 



duncan said:


> My eyes... My EYES!!  - I scrolled from the bottom to the top, probably not a great idea!




Bottom to top reminds me of a Droopy Dog short where the bulldog Butch actually wins a competition by cheating. As the curtain is drawn up, he sees what he thinks is a drop dead gorgeous beauty queen that is to give him the winning kiss--that is, until her face is revealed. XD


----------



## reddog

duncan said:


> My eyes... My EYES!!  - I scrolled from the bottom to the top, probably not a great idea!



Lol its a perfectly absurd picture, that could make a person want to labotomize the image out of there minds lol.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

One should take that pic, make it life size and put it at the entrance...I wonder what effect that would have on the attendance statistics


----------



## warrenpchi

Spoiler: Warning: Off-Topic






hifihedgehog said:


> When TMAC comes back, please, for the love of everything good and decent, do not let this be one of the featured pics.





  
 I've actually been getting some requests to resurrect TMAC, beginning with Jude June where we insert him into album covers.  If that happens, I'm opening with GWAR albums.


----------



## Amictus

I'll be there on the Saturday...


----------



## AppleheadMay

Will there be an Eddie Current BA and Headamp BH?
 Phones like the newest Audezes, Hfiman, Stax 009?


----------



## Stillhart

warrenpchi said:


> What if Chord does a factory tour with a HugoTT as the giveaway prize?


 
 I might just fly out for that...


----------



## arcanemethods

CanJam events in S.F. are only realistic for people living or working there.  There must be events down in the Bay Area where accessibility and parking won't be a problem.


----------



## warrenpchi

warrenpchi said:


> drgajet said:
> 
> 
> > I so want to go. Checked on airline prices. WOW, maybe I don't want to go.
> ...


 
  
 Hey fellas, wanted to clarify, this is an inside joke between and few of us at CanJam SoCal... where drgajet went on a UE tour and won a UEPRM.  We haven't asked - nor would we ever expect - Chord to do any such thing.


----------



## esirex

How about can jam in Dubai next time


----------



## TheDreamthinker

arcanemethods said:


> CanJam events in S.F. are only realistic for people living or working there.  There must be events down in the Bay Area where accessibility and parking won't be a problem.


 
  
 ....Well, setting up a CanJam in *London*_ (instead of Paris, Brussels, Amsterdam, Warsaw...or anywhere on the mainland)_, also *wasn't the smartest idea*.
 As some people here might know, the UK doesn't have the most friendly visa policies (to put it lightly) around, making it difficult for outsiders to actually get there + London is not exactly cheap to stay.


----------



## OK-Guy

personally thinking you really couldn't pick a better place than London to Host the first European CanJam event... it truly is an amazing city and one that I'm proud of, you won't find a better history and though a modern city you will find heritage all over the place, us native Cockneys are also a friendly bunch who love our beer.
  
 Jude knows he has something special with the CanJam brand and you can be sure that he will be looking at other City's in Europe... lets just celebrate the fact this is the first of many European events(?) which just happens to be in one of the world's greatest City's... I'm in obviously, might miss the Sat, West Ham thingy if they're at home.
  
 Welcome to London Jude & the team, Duncan will be a superb ambassador...


----------



## pedalhead

Guys, there really is no need to stay in central London if you're on a budget.  There are plenty of hotels a bit further out that are within walking distance of an underground station.  I've often used Premier Inn @ Kew Gardens for example.  Way cheaper than a central London hotel (unless you get a really good deal) and still dead easy to get into the centre.


----------



## OK-Guy

pedalhead said:


> Guys, there really is no need to stay in central London if you're on a budget.  There are plenty of hotels a bit further out that are within walking distance of an underground station.  I've often used Premier Inn @ Kew Gardens for example.  Way cheaper than a central London hotel (unless you get a really good deal) and still dead easy to get into the centre.


 
  
 I live 35miles away from London, 20mins to Central London by Hi-Speed train, 400 yard walk and I'm at the venue, simples.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ok-guy said:


> personally thinking you really couldn't pick a better place than London to Host the first European CanJam event... it truly is an amazing city and one that I'm proud of, you won't find a better history and though a modern city you will find heritage all over the place, us native Cockneys are also a friendly bunch who love our beer.
> 
> Jude knows he has something special with the CanJam brand and you can be sure that he will be looking at other City's in Europe... lets just celebrate the fact this is the* first of many European events(?)* which just happens to be in one of the world's greatest City's... I'm in obviously, might miss the Sat, West Ham thingy if they're at home.
> 
> Welcome to London Jude & the team, Duncan will be a superb ambassador...


 
 I can understand your nationalism, London is a lovely city, probably one of the nicest in Europe.
 But one could have also held it in Paris, which is probably more accessible overall and is also not the smallest town around (just saying). 
 ,Lucky you' to everyone who happens to love around there or has a nice visa for the UK.


----------



## magiccabbage

Ill be there


----------



## rocketron

Hi guys count me + 2 quest.


----------



## NevilleM

One feature of Bank Holidays is they dig up the West Coast train lines. It's probably quicker to fly from the US than travel on a bus replacement service.


----------



## gilest1

got to be there


----------



## pcf

A meet that's close to home!
 Would love to attend if I'm in town at the time.


----------



## Thad-E-Ginathom

Oh, sob sob... I'll be in London, first time in 6 years, for July ...but not August.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Any idea when there will start to be confirmed exhibitors listed? any time soon..?
  
 Is this event going to be so big it will take up both event rooms at Hotel Russell or just the one room like the last two events held there, intrigued as I am trying to contemplate if this will be worth going to both days or just need the one to get around the circuit!
  
 Looking forward to August now but first am looking to meeting anyone that goes to the Cambridge meet next Saturday 25th April. 
 Also looking forward to a 2nd listen to the Hugo TT with my own cans this time at the Cambridge meet.


----------



## Acapella11

Cool, cool, cool. Just booked my ticket. Definitely in.


----------



## third_eye

fortisflyer75 said:


> Is this event going to be so big it will take up both event rooms at Hotel Russell or just the one room like the last two events held there, intrigued as I am trying to contemplate if this will be worth going to both days or just need the one to get around the circuit!


 
  
 Yes, this will be a significantly larger event than the previous meets. In addition to the two large rooms, we will also have some additional smaller first floor rooms as well. It's advised to attend for both days if you have the time and especially if you are going to want to literally take everything in.


----------



## Acapella11

pedalhead said:


> Guys, there really is no need to stay in central London if you're on a budget.  There are plenty of hotels a bit further out that are within walking distance of an underground station.  I've often used Premier Inn @ Kew Gardens for example.  Way cheaper than a central London hotel (unless you get a really good deal) and still dead easy to get into the centre.


 
  
 This is a good tip. Also, you don't even need to be directly on the tube line. There are for example train stations dotted along the link to Cambridge, which have Premier Inns and quick links to the Piccadilly tube line via trains to Finsbury Park station. The Piccadilly line brings you directly to Russell Square.


----------



## lamode

acapella11 said:


> This is a good tip. Also, you don't even need to be directly on the tube line. There are for example train stations dotted along the link to Cambridge, which have Premier Inns and quick links to the Piccadilly tube line via trains to Finsbury Park station. The Piccadilly line brings you directly to Russell Square.


 
  
 If I remember correctly, there is a string of very cheap hotels in Tavistock Place, close to Russell Square tube. Not the greatest hotels, but cheap and so central. Been 10+ years since I stayed there so who knows what might have changed.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

third_eye said:


> Yes, this will be a significantly larger event than the previous meets. In addition to the two large rooms, we will also have some additional smaller first floor rooms as well. It's advised to attend for both days if you have the time and especially if you are going to want to literally take everything in.


 
 Oh, it's going to be big then! I was hoping you was going to say it was been held in the broom cupboard so I could get away with one day there!
 I might have to spend two days there now.  Just glad it is a Bank Holiday here in UK that weekend.  
  
 Thanks for clarifying this though ; )


----------



## Takeanidea

Are there to be announcements as to who has booked up to appear at this Can jam?


----------



## Takeanidea

lamode said:


> If I remember correctly, there is a string of very cheap hotels in Tavistock Place, close to Russell Square tube. Not the greatest hotels, but cheap and so central. Been 10+ years since I stayed there so who knows what might have changed.




I found a map online and started going away from the venue and clicking on the links until I found a hotel that was reasonable


----------



## ExiledHearts

i wish i lived there


----------



## Noptig

Bought my ticket!
  
 I've been waiting for something like this for a long time. I would have liked to attend the Cambridge event but - for most people who live elsewhere in the UK - travelling to London is a far easier option.


----------



## nardkumz

I think I would be able to make it! 2 hours flight to London is piece of cake


----------



## smial1966

The Cambridge meet venue (Bar Hill Village Hall) has good access to the M11 (Southern) and the A1(M) (Northern) via the A14. Plus there's a direct train from London. So it's not too difficult travelling to Cambridge. 
  
 Quote:


noptig said:


> Bought my ticket!
> 
> I've been waiting for something like this for a long time. I would have liked to attend the Cambridge event but - for most people who live elsewhere in the UK - travelling to London is a far easier option.


----------



## Type35

I think the Cambridge and London meets are somehow complementary:
 The CanJam meet is more likely to attract manufacturers so there will be a lot of new gear on display.
 The Cambridge meet is limited to a few corporate sponsors so you'll have more hobbyists showcasing their own gear.
 The gear and overall vibe of both meets are going to be very different, so it's worth attending both.


----------



## Takeanidea

Any keen headfier should jump at the chance for a meet. Where else is there a chance to get together and share your hobby with like minded people who understand, who will let you listen to equipment they don't even want to see to you who you can talk to for hours about geeky stuff without their eyes glazing over. The place where stuff you'd never get to see let alone hear where new stuff is introduced new friends are made new ideas are exchanged. There's not a long face to be seen anywhere! Truly, the meets are the absolute highlight of being a member of headfi bar none. This is the time when you can take a hobby which by it's very nature is about being isolated , and share it with tons of others! So getto Cambridge and then get to London. Either or both meets will be a highlight of 2015.


----------



## RHA Team

About time this side of the Atlantic got some love from the CJ team!
  
 Looking forward to it, as well as this weekend in Cambridge. UK representing!


----------



## ejong7

Here's a suggestion : Could CanJam representatives talk with Tidal representatives to at least supply like temporary free subscription for that weekend for the people who would like to display their rig? Cause not everyone is familiar with everyone else's music collection, which can still be used, and Tidal can provide a solution for people to kinda use their own music? Thoughts?


----------



## TokenGesture

Or Qobuz


ejong7 said:


> Here's a suggestion : Could CanJam representatives talk with Tidal representatives to at least supply like temporary free subscription for that weekend for the people who would like to display their rig? Cause not everyone is familiar with everyone else's music collection, which can still be used, and Tidal can provide a solution for people to kinda use their own music? Thoughts?


----------



## ejong7

tokengesture said:


> Or Qobuz


 

 Yes. Sorry I forgot to include that.


----------



## third_eye

rha team said:


> About time this side of the Atlantic got some love from the CJ team!
> 
> Looking forward to it, as well as this weekend in Cambridge. UK representing!


 
  
 Awesome! Looking forward to spending time with you guys on your side of the pond!


----------



## headphone man07

Any places still going?


----------



## Turrican2

headphone man07 said:


> Any places still going?




Seems to be, I just bought 2 tickets!


----------



## joeexp

+1 Still availability …


----------



## AppleheadMay

Tickets bought, now try to get the weekend free for once and then book a room in the Hotel or a nearby one. And the TGV.
  
 You can add me to the attendees!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Done! Got the weekend off, booked the Eurostar and booked a room for a few days at the Russell. Couldn't be more perfect!
 I'm arriving Friday afternoon.
  
 Those CanJam tickets can't be used with Apple PassBook I guess?


----------



## third_eye

appleheadmay said:


> Done! Got the weekend off, booked the Eurostar and booked a room for a few days at the Russell. Couldn't be more perfect!
> I'm arriving Friday afternoon.
> 
> Those CanJam tickets can't be used with Apple PassBook I guess?


 
  
 Wow, awesome! Where are you coming in from? I think you can sync the tickets to Apple PassBook using the Eventbrite app, will test this out myself later.


----------



## AppleheadMay

third_eye said:


> Wow, awesome! Where are you coming in from? I think you can sync the tickets to Apple PassBook using the Eventbrite app, will test this out myself later.


 
  
 From just across the pond. Will be there Friday afternoon.
 You'll be coming from far though!


----------



## third_eye

appleheadmay said:


> From just across the pond. Will be there Friday afternoon.
> You'll be coming from far though!


 
  
 Yes, indeed! Really looking forward to it!


----------



## headphone man07

Under 18s allowed? I recall other UK meets have barred it


----------



## Nuwidol

headphone man07 said:


> Under 18s allowed? I recall other UK meets have barred it




Which UK meets? I've been to 5 over the years including 1 I helped organize & haven't seen any restrictions on age. Children probably wouldn't of been wanted around but teenagers genuinely interested in the hobby would always have been welcomed at any of the meets I've attended.


----------



## smial1966

Nuwidol is spot on with his post. I've been to 3 meets, organised 2 and none of them have banned under 18's. In fact on Saturday (25th April) we had a couple of young children accompanied by their father walking around our UK Head-Fi meet.  
  
 Quote:


nuwidol said:


> Which UK meets? I've been to 5 over the years including 1 I helped organize & haven't seen any restrictions on age. Children probably wouldn't of been wanted around but teenagers genuinely interested in the hobby would always have been welcomed at any of the meets I've attended.


----------



## headphone man07

I swear people have said no before? maybe I'm just imagining it... but I guess that answers my question


----------



## third_eye

Guys, under 18's are most welcome to attend CanJam London 2015. Kids 12 and Under have Free Admission with accompanying Adult ticket holders.


----------



## KT66

You're gonna regret that, I'm bringing my two boys then 9 and 11, never too young to learn about what's important in life. ie great sound.
 They already have Audio Technica and AKG headphones and a turntable!


----------



## AppleheadMay

A question on music at Can Jam.
 Is one allowed to bring his own music to listen to with the amps and cans one is interested in?
 If so, do you bring a laptop with the music to connect to the Dac or rather a USB stick or SD card?


----------



## third_eye

kt66 said:


> You're gonna regret that, I'm bringing my two boys then 9 and 11, never too young to learn about what's important in life. ie great sound.
> They already have Audio Technica and AKG headphones and a turntable!


 
  
 Fantastic! I'm trying to get my 8 and 10 year old boys into it, but having the most success with my 4 year old girl!


----------



## third_eye

appleheadmay said:


> A question on music at Can Jam.
> Is one allowed to bring his own music to listen to with the amps and cans one is interested in?
> If so, do you bring a laptop with the music to connect to the Dac or rather a USB stick or SD card?


 
 I think a USB stick or SD card would probably work best; another alternative might be an ipad/iphone/android with the appropriate USB connection, so USB/Lightning for i-devices or USB/microUSB for android devices.


----------



## AppleheadMay

third_eye said:


> I think a USB stick or SD card would probably work best; another alternative might be an ipad/iphone/android with the appropriate USB connection, so USB/Lightning for i-devices or USB/microUSB for android devices.


 
  
 Thanks, will bring a few songs on a stick.
 Apart from experiencing CJ for the first time and meeting some of our other headfiers I,m really there to hear some select amps and phones I am intereted in buying. So a bit of audition with those few items would really help me moving in the right direction. Without having to buy and sell as part of the trial and error process.


----------



## enterhiro

appleheadmay said:


> Thanks, will bring a few songs on a stick.
> Apart from experiencing CJ for the first time and meeting some of our other headfiers I,m really there to hear some select amps and phones I am intereted in buying. So a bit of audition with those few items would really help me moving in the right direction. Without having to buy and sell as part of the trial and error process.


 
 im going to whack a few tracks on a stick too
  
 Im in the same position, im putting off buying any gear until after canjam, cant wait to listen to some hi-end gear


----------



## AppleheadMay

enterhiro said:


> im going to whack a few tracks on a stick too
> 
> Im in the same position, im putting off buying any gear until after canjam, cant wait to listen to some hi-end gear


 
  
  
 Same here, first CanJam and then I'm gonna buy from HiFilounge where I'll spend a day listening as well.
  
  
 Another question: Can one bring ones favorite cans to CanJam to try out amps?


----------



## LFC_SL

Why would you not be allowed to. Own headphones, sources and music files is par for course. Pretty essential as manufacturers and retailers typically select music which is hi-res but obscure


----------



## .Sup

Ah I will be in London in June. Next year maybe.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Ah, nice. I was just planning on bringing a stick with some soongs I know well and 1 pair of favorite cans to try on a few amps I am interested in and I hope to be there.


----------



## htr2d2

Hey Jude!
  
 You got a 1920x1080 version of the poster? 720p stretch is icky. Love to have her, er, the poster as my desktop.


----------



## jude

htr2d2 said:


> Hey Jude!
> 
> You got a 1920x1080 version of the poster? 720p stretch is icky. Love to have her, er, the poster as my desktop.


 
  
 Hi @htr2d2,
  
 You can find the image attached to this post!
  
 (Thanks to @warrenpchi for this.)


----------



## Saraguie

jude said:


> Hi @htr2d2,
> 
> You can find the image attached to this post!
> 
> (Thanks to @warrenpchi for this.)


 

 She is kinda cute.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Hi Jude,
 Any idea which of the famous headfi equipment manufacturers from the US and Asia will be coming to London CanJam i.e. Woo Audio, Headamp, Cavalli, HiFiMan etc etc !   
  
 Hoping they all will be coming as this will be a great chance for UK HeadFier's to hear the equipment from the US and Asian markets on their doorstep !.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

bonesy jonesy said:


> Hi Jude,
> Any idea which of the famous headfi equipment manufacturers from the US and Asia will be coming to London CanJam i.e. Woo Audio, Headamp, Cavalli, HiFiMan etc etc !
> 
> Hoping they all will be coming as this will be a great chance for UK HeadFier's to hear the equipment from the US and Asian markets on their doorstep !.


 

 Ooo forgot Cypher Labs & ALO Audio amongst many others !


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Weekend ticket purchased.


----------



## htr2d2

saraguie said:


> She is kinda cute.


 

 Not that it necessary appropriate to objectify her, but she totally hot. Definitely my type. Then, again, I am old goat, so.. 
  


jude said:


> Hi @htr2d2,
> 
> You can find the image attached to this post!
> 
> (Thanks to @warrenpchi for this.)


 
  
 Thank you, Jude and WarrenPChi!
  
 (be interesting to see my wife's reaction to the new desktops.
  

  
 Now if I could only convince my boss that I should go to CanJam in London versus VMworld in San Francisco. *sigh*


----------



## Takeanidea

bonesy jonesy said:


> Weekend ticket purchased.




Look forward to seeing you over that weekend Bonesy. I am there from Saturday through to the bitter end. Mini meets and bar chats need to be an essential part of this meet!
Trev


----------



## KT66

I will be going to a few Soho pubs after if anyone wants to join me for a bit of a tour and some refreshments
 I know the area all too well..............


----------



## pedalhead

takeanidea said:


> bonesy jonesy said:
> 
> 
> > Weekend ticket purchased.
> ...




Agreed 




kt66 said:


> I will be going to a few Soho pubs after if anyone wants to join me for a bit of a tour and some refreshments
> I know the area all too well..............




Excellent idea


----------



## KT66

Nowhere near as seedy as it was or should be, just as hip as ever just cleaner.
  
 Its a 20 minute walk and can be a fascinating one if the right route is taken, via British Museum and Denmark Street.
  
 The pubs near to Russell Square are pretty grim and quiet at the weekends, and avoid horrid Covent Garden and Leicester Sq at
 all costs!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

takeanidea said:


> Look forward to seeing you over that weekend Bonesy. I am there from Saturday through to the bitter end. Mini meets and bar chats need to be an essential part of this meet!
> Trev


 

 Likewise Trev.  It's going to be one great meet.


----------



## baronkatz

I lived in the London for 5 1/2 years - if anyone needs any advice of places to visit, restaurants to eat at, things to do, outside of the meet - send me a PM (or I can post suggestions here too)! I'm sure some of the London based Head-Fi members can chime in as well but there's A LOT to do in London and if you're going to the show and haven't been to London I would highly suggest staying for an extra week or so! I have missed it nearly every day since I moved back to San Francisco...


----------



## musicday

I lived in London for 8 years, I already contacted Jude for few times, The Third Eye, AnakChan, to work as a volunteer for the CanJam London 2015 but without a replay.
 I feel very disappointed.
 I have been an active member since 2009.
 Musicday


----------



## ejong7

musicday said:


> I lived in London for 8 years, I already contacted Jude for few times, The Third Eye, AnakChan, to work as a volunteer for the CanJam London 2016 but without a replay.
> I feel very disappointed.
> I have been an active member since 2009.
> Musicday


 

 2016 0.0 That's like a year too early. No wonder they don't reply. (Just kidding, of course this is probably just a typo).
  
 Anyways just be patient and wait for their reply. They probably are just not around the forums lately. I think Third Eye (Ethan) is the one mainly handling that matter.


----------



## third_eye

musicday said:


> I lived in London for 8 years, I already contacted Jude for few times, The Third Eye, AnakChan, to work as a volunteer for the CanJam London 2015 but without a replay.
> I feel very disappointed.
> I have been an active member since 2009.
> Musicday




We're all in San Francisco this weekend at an event and will be in touch when we return.


----------



## Duncan

musicday said:


> I lived in London for 8 years, I already contacted Jude for few times, The Third Eye, AnakChan, to work as a volunteer for the CanJam London 2015 but without a replay.
> I feel very disappointed.
> I have been an active member since 2009.
> Musicday


...But, you didn't contact me 

However, as you've already registered your interest, and it has been noted in the post above mine, all is good


----------



## pedalhead

Hey Duncan.  Are there plans to have a members room at this one, or is it MOTs only?


----------



## Duncan

pedalhead said:


> Hey Duncan.  Are there plans to have a members room at this one, or is it MOTs only?


Hi...

I will know more about that on 11 May, as I and a couple of the other organisers are going to the venue to work out floor space / floor plans etc.

Will know more then...

Sorry I cannot be more decisive now


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi Duncan
 Further to our private exchange of PMs,the sociability thing seems to be for some, a major part of these 'meets' .
 I can 'jolly' as hard as most but for me a main reason for attending these events is to listen to equipment that I'm not able to do otherwise(and do A/B test if possible).
 For that,I don't need to talk to anyone.
 Surely there must be facilities to accommodate both the 'talkers' and the 'listeners'.
 I respect others right to talk,I hope mine(and others) right to listen is appreciated??


----------



## pedalhead

duncan said:


> pedalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Duncan.  Are there plans to have a members room at this one, or is it MOTs only?
> ...




Ok cheers for the feedback. I appreciate there are always space concerns, but I do hope CanJam wont be a purely commercial affair. This type of event (and indeed much of the high end commercial headphone "scene") was built from the gathering of community members and losing that vibe completely would I feel be a move in the wrong direction. Just my 2p.


----------



## Takeanidea

musicday said:


> I lived in London for 8 years, I already contacted Jude for few times, The Third Eye, AnakChan, to work as a volunteer for the CanJam London 2015 but without a replay.
> I feel very disappointed.
> I have been an active member since 2009.
> Musicday


 
 I look forward to seeing you there Musicday; I believe we met in London when you had your Tera and your Porta Pros
 Trev


----------



## krismusic

Not trying to be controversial here but how come there is a charge for this event? I have been to two previous Headfi meets at this venue. Both were outstanding. Lots to see. Free lunch!! The last one even had a musician playing. All for a small voluntary donation to charity. 
I presume both of these events were sponsored by manufacturers attending. 
Where is the entrance money going?
As I said. Please don't take this as my being unpleasant I am sure it will be a great event and well worth the price of admission. 
BTW. Is it necessary to buy tickets in advance? My work pattern is very unpredictable.


----------



## smial1966

Not wishing to be too simplistic and please correct me if I have misconstrued the intent of London CanJam. But the two previous London Head-Fi events were non-profit meets organised by a committed member who arranged everything for our community just because he could. As we all love a Head-Fi Meet and the opportunity to gather and socialise.

London CanJam is undoubtedly more commercialised and arguably less member centric. BUT and it's a big but, is this necessarily a bad thing? Assuming that the organisational team attract first class manufacturers and retailers to London, with their high-end and esoteric equipment, then who is to say that paying a few pounds isn't worth auditioning the best head gear in the world?!?

I do hope that London CanJam will in some small way give to charity, perhaps via a prize raffle? As you guys have the clout to make this event very special in so many ways. 




krismusic said:


> Not trying to be controversial here but how come there is a charge for this event? I have been to two previous Headfi meets at this venue. Both were outstanding. Lots to see. Free lunch!! The last one even had a musician playing. All for a small voluntary donation to charity.
> I presume both of these events were sponsored by manufacturers attending.
> Where is the entrance money going?
> As I said. Please don't take this as my being unpleasant I am sure it will be a great event and well worth the price of admission.
> BTW. Is it necessary to buy tickets in advance? My work pattern is very unpredictable.


----------



## LFC_SL

Remove "London", lookup the history of CanJam and therein lies the answer. No different to any other commercial audio show


----------



## krismusic

I would like to add. Kudos to those who are I am sure working hard to make this a great event. 
On the subject of manufacturers showing us their wares, will there be a healthy smattering of enthusiasts with their personal gear? 
The generosity of people happy to let strangers loose with their gear was an aspect of the events that I mentioned which amazed me and made me feel part of a community rather than an attendee at a trade show.


----------



## Takeanidea

I hope there'll be at least a few rock stars of headfi showing their stuff and it's not just a trade show too Kris. 
We shall see what the canjammers have to say. ..


----------



## warrenpchi

duncan said:


> pedalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Duncan.  Are there plans to have a members room at this one, or is it MOTs only?
> ...


 
  
 Hi pedalhead, as Duncan pointed out we'll be discussing and finalizing specific arrangements for CanJam London's Member Showcase when us organizers meet up in person to review the venue.  That said, yes, it has always been our intention to have a nicely curated showcase that features good sounding, rare, or simply curious rigs that the local Head-Fi community would be interested in.
  


britneedadvice said:


> Hi Duncan
> Further to our private exchange of PMs,the sociability thing seems to be for some, a major part of these 'meets' .
> I can 'jolly' as hard as most but for me a main reason for attending these events is to listen to equipment that I'm not able to do otherwise(and do A/B test if possible).
> For that,I don't need to talk to anyone.
> ...


 
  
 britneedadvice, this is something I can answer for you.  Not to put too fine a point on it, but the noise level of the show will be determined by its attendees.
  
 We don't specifically enforce a quiet policy, because history has shows us that Head-Fiers are generally respectful of each other when it comes to maintaining a certain level of chatter and no more.  It's an unstated social contract where everyone seems to intuitively understand that many of us are there to audition new gear (or at least gear that might be new to each one of us).  Though not foolproof, this common understanding has proven to be amazingly effective in mitigating noise.  And in the rare instance that a word must be given, I've seem many attendees request a moment of reprieve from nearby chatterers, only to have their requests met with nothing but a polite and apologetic granting of such a request, without the least bit of strife.  It seems that a simple reminder is all that is needed on occasion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Of course, I should note that the noise level at any given time will fluctuate with the size of the member presence at that moment, as well as other random factors that are - frankly - beyond anyone's control.  For example, random eruptions of laughter resulting from spontaneous humorous comments and the like.  But again, those moments of sudden loudness tend to be the exception rather than the rule in a listening environment.
  
 As for there being facilities to accommodate "talkers", I'd like to mention something interesting that we have learned from experience.  In all of the past meets we've done, and for CanJam SoCal as well, we've always rented out an extra room where people can gather and exercise their social skills.  What we have found is that these rooms are nearly always empty at any given time.  It's come to the point where we would feel fairly daft in continuing to do so, it as it now appears to have been a complete waste of space (and expense) many times over.  Will this be done for CanJam London?  We honestly cannot say at the moment as we've not come to the point where that determination needs to be made.  But again, based on past history, it has been the least utilized room - by far - at every event we've done.


----------



## krismusic

Iirc There is a rather nice bar at The Russell.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Looks like I am packing the Blue Hawaii for London!


----------



## warrenpchi

iron_dreamer said:


> Looks like I am packing the Blue Hawaii for London!


 
  
 Yeah you are!


----------



## pedalhead

warrenpchi said:


> duncan said:
> 
> 
> > pedalhead said:
> ...


 
  
 Pleased to hear the intent is there - cheers!


----------



## AppleheadMay

iron_dreamer said:


> Looks like I am packing the Blue Hawaii for London!


 
  
 Then we surely will meet!  
  
 Anyone with a BA or Electra?
  
 As I am coming with the Eurostar I won't be packing amps but I'll have a Lawton TH-900 with me and not only for my own testing. Anyone who wants to hear it is welcome to have a listen with me.


----------



## drgajet

Most socializing at the last 3 CanJams has been in chairs in hallways, around the venue, in the lobby, or at dinner. Has never really been a need for a special room.

Jim


----------



## prot

krismusic said:


> BTW. Is it necessary to buy tickets in advance? My work pattern is very unpredictable.




A very good question, I would also like to know if last-minute tickets will be available


----------



## third_eye

prot said:


> A very good question, I would also like to know if last-minute tickets will be available


 
  
 Yes, absolutely.Tickets will be available for purchase online right up until the start of the show as well as in person at the venue.


----------



## third_eye

iron_dreamer said:


> Looks like I am packing the Blue Hawaii for London!


----------



## Cagin

Got a nice surprise from my mother and sister, they went out and book my Eurostar train ticket and my hotel as a gift. They even added an extra night stay so I'll get the opportunity to hopefully visit Giselle at Aid2Hearing and CustomIEMCo for some more chances at auditions ciems.


----------



## ejong7

cagin said:


> That's the savant way of putting it


 

 Well more like the K10-II than the K12


----------



## krismusic

cagin said:


> Got a nice surprise from my mother and sister, they went out and book my Eurostar train ticket and my hotel as a gift. They even added an extra night stay so I'll get the opportunity to hopefully visit Giselle at Aid2Hearing and CustomIEMCo for some more chances at auditions ciems.



Nice.


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

Has anyone received an update on tonights proposed meeting at the russell hotel, from Ethan.  Last I heard, we were considering a 6.00 or 6.30pm for today.


----------



## third_eye

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Has anyone received an update on tonights proposed meeting at the russell hotel, from Ethan.  Last I heard, we were considering a 6.00 or 6.30pm for today.




Hey! Just sent out an email....we will be in the Tempus Bar at the hotel from 6pm on, this evening. See you later!


----------



## Ocellia

Well, congratulations on coming over this side of Ocean.
 But....London is so much hassle. And expensive......And it's not central in UK, despite being the Capital.
 Try Birmingham next time, maybe?
  
 But then, it might be my extreme aversion to London speaking.


----------



## krismusic

ocellia said:


> Well, congratulations on coming over this side of Ocean.
> But....London is so much hassle. And expensive......And it's not central in UK, despite being the Capital.
> Try Birmingham next time, maybe?
> 
> But then, it might be my extreme aversion to London speaking.


Yep. That's your opinion. I live there and love the place.


----------



## Thad-E-Ginathom

krismusic said:


> Yep. That's your opinion. I live there and love the place.


 
  
  
 But it _is_ hassle, expensive and not central. And you live there. And love the place.
  
 I got so fed up with it I didn't just leave: I emigrated!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...and now I find it a really great place to _visit. _
  
 I wish I could be there when this happens. Why London? Well, everything's got to be _somewhere!_ 
  
 Why not Birmingham? Why not Birmingham _next _time?


----------



## joeexp

thad-e-ginathom said:


> But it _is_ hassle, expensive and not central. And you live there. And love the place.
> 
> I got so fed up with it I didn't just leave: I emigrated!
> 
> ...


 

 You must be joking!


----------



## KT66

Birmingham is a pain for everyone to get to except for Brummies.
London is where its at, maybe have another in Leeds or Manchester.


----------



## pedalhead

As someone who has organized two national meets, I can vouch for the fact that - when it comes to location - you can *never *please all the people all the time!


----------



## Jake Barnes

Looks like fun


----------



## ejong7

This is gonna be SO fun.


----------



## warrenpchi

ejong7 said:


> This is gonna be SO fun.




Right???


----------



## Takeanidea

pedalhead said:


> As someone who has organized two national meets, I can vouch for the fact that - when it comes to location - you can *never *please all the people all the time!



 



I would add that if it's in England and I'm off then I'm on my way to it ! But maybe that's just me. I spend enough on headphones that 50 quid in fuel could save me a lot of unnecessary spending in the future. And if someone takes the trouble to set one up then I'm going to support it


----------



## pedalhead

takeanidea said:


> pedalhead said:
> 
> 
> > As someone who has organized two national meets, I can vouch for the fact that - when it comes to location - you can *never *please all the people all the time!
> ...


 
  
 Agreed, Trev! Meets are absolutely worth the travel hassle imho.


----------



## ejong7

warrenpchi said:


> Right???


 

 Right you are sir.


----------



## krismusic

takeanidea said:


> pedalhead said:
> 
> 
> > As someone who has organized two national meets, I can vouch for the fact that - when it comes to location - you can *never *please all the people all the time!
> ...



Not forgetting that this is a commercial event. Not an enthusiasts "meet".


----------



## Cagin

:devil_face: So damn hard to resist buying until CanJam!
Wisdom tells me to wait until August and buy only after auditioning myself and comparing from my own actual experience Other part says order now so I'll have a good base reference to compare during Canjam.
My shopping list: ciem (priority), dap (2nd), one dac for the Cavalli LC (optional/depending on money left + gotta be budget)


----------



## pedalhead

krismusic said:


> > Not forgetting that this is a commercial event. Not an enthusiasts "meet".


 
  
 Indeed, which brings it's own location-related requirements, not least of which is the "prestige" of a central London venue


----------



## krismusic

cagin said:


> :devil_face: So damn hard to resist buying until CanJam!
> Wisdom tells me to wait until August and buy only after auditioning myself and comparing from my own actual experience Other part says order now so I'll have a good base reference to compare during Canjam.
> My shopping list: ciem (priority), dap (2nd), one dac for the Cavalli LC (optional/depending on money left + gotta be budget)



IMHO. I would find a dealer to audition CIEM's. A meet isn't going to be a good environment to deal with issues of fit etc. 
A dealer will have universal versions to try. 
I believe Noble are going to be there which would be a flying start. 
I still think that a dealer is key.


----------



## Cagin

krismusic said:


> IMHO. I would find a dealer to audition CIEM's. A meet isn't going to be a good environment to deal with issues of fit etc.
> A dealer will have universal versions to try.
> I believe Noble are going to be there which would be a flying start.
> I still think that a dealer is key.


Agreed. 
I ought to email Gisele Flower at Aid2Hearing to see if I can demo stuff aside from Noble.
Sadly my best hope was CustomCIEMCo, as they're dealing most of the ciem brands, but got a reply today saying they didn't yet have the demo versions of the Adel12/Layla/Angie/Encore. 
I sincerely doubt myself being able to coherently compare each by separated auditions in order to make the right choice.


----------



## krismusic

I find auditioning stuff really difficult. A brief listen high on expectation bias is usually how it goes!


----------



## pedalhead

krismusic said:


> I find auditioning stuff really difficult. A brief listen high on expectation bias is usually how it goes!


 
  
 Agreed, there's no substitute for an extended home demo. Meets/events are at least good for helping draw up a shortlist...but mostly (imo) they're just for having a bit of fun with like-minded geeks (and seeing all the shiny new toys) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## krismusic

Yep. A good attitude to go along with.


----------



## PhilW

cagin said:


> Agreed.
> I ought to email Gisele Flower at Aid2Hearing to see if I can demo stuff aside from Noble.
> Sadly my best hope was CustomCIEMCo, as they're dealing most of the ciem brands, but got a reply today saying they didn't yet have the demo versions of the Adel12/Layla/Angie/Encore.
> I sincerely doubt myself being able to coherently compare each by separated auditions in order to make the right choice.




We are not looking to get layla out for demo just yet but encore will be available soon along with angie.

Regards


----------



## Scribemole

Hi guys, my first post on the forum after several years of lurking and learning. I had hoped to go to the Bar Hill meet a couple of weeks back as I live nearby in Cambridge, really looking forward to it but staff sickness (I work weekends) forced me into a day shift thus missing out. I'm not missing this one, I've just booked annual leave for the weekend in question and bought my ticket!


----------



## pcourtney

really looking forward to a great Head-Fi weekend in London, 30 min train ride away for me, so cannot miss out on this CanJam 
  
 does anyone know how many different manufacturers are going to be demo'ing their wares ??


----------



## glassmonkey

pedalhead said:


> Agreed, there's no substitute for an extended home demo. Meets/events are at least good for helping draw up a shortlist...but mostly (imo) they're just for having a bit of fun with like-minded geeks (and seeing all the shiny new toys)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The people at the Cambridge meet were so welcoming and awesome. The gear was great, the fellowship was even better! I got to listen to STAX SR900s, HD800s, Audeze EL8s, Audeze XC (my favourite headphone of the meet, out of an AK240), HE-6 (HE-6 was epic) and HE-560, the Audioquest Nighthawk, Oppo PM3 (top of my list to buy next year when in the USA), almost all of the Audeze range except the LCD3, ATH 1000 ear speakers (rare bird but not my pidgeon), Beyerdynamic T1, and some fantastic amplifiers. That is to say, the gear will be epic, but the people can be even more epic. Listening sessions in room 17 at the Travelodge were the highlight of the trip for me (thanks Pedalhead, takeanidea, and Progenitor). I'm really looking forward to similar great experiences.
  
 I'm a little bummed I won't have a new toy for the next meet, as it sounds like I won't be getting my Geek Pulse Xfi till Christmas after the latest production updates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might have a balanced cable for my HD600s though, so balanced amps may be in for listening. That would be good fun.


----------



## third_eye

Just came back from a fantastic visit to London and the Munich High End Show. Needless to say, this is going to be an AMAZING year for personal audio!
  
 Here is the first group of Exhibitors for CanJam London 2015, with MANY more to come in the next few weeks:
  
 Astell&Kern
 Audeze
 Beyerdynamic
 Chord Electronics
 Custom Cable
 HeadAmp Audio Electronics
 Hifiman
 Highend Workshop
 Noble Audio
 Oppo Digital
 Pendulumic
 Questyle Audio
 RHA
 V-Moda
 Westone


----------



## pedalhead

glassmonkey said:


> pedalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, there's no substitute for an extended home demo. Meets/events are at least good for helping draw up a shortlist...but mostly (imo) they're just for having a bit of fun with like-minded geeks (and seeing all the shiny new toys)
> ...


 
  
 Well said, buddy. Looking forward to catching up with you in August 




  
  


third_eye said:


> Just came back from a fantastic visit to London and the Munich High End Show. Needless to say, this is going to be an AMAZING year for personal audio!
> 
> Here is the first group of Exhibitors for CanJam London 2015, with MANY more to come in the next few weeks:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the update.  Already ticking some of my most wanted boxes...Headamp, Electromod, HiFiMAN. Really really hoping @runeight can make the trip (preferably with a LAu).   Would also be great to have that new TOTL Pioneer headphone that's receiving some good early press.


----------



## pedalhead

Oh, and really hoping to hear the Ether at CanJam. That's one headphone that'll be *really* hard for UK'ers to otherwise find for demo.


----------



## joeexp

+1  Really interested in the Ether. One of the reasons going there!


----------



## drgajet

Thanks for the update.  Already ticking some of my most wanted boxes...Headamp, Electromod, HiFiMAN. Really really hoping @runeight can make the trip (preferably with a LAu).   Would also be great to have that new TOTL Pioneer headphone that's receiving some good early press. 
[/quote]



Dr. Cavalli won't be able to make it, his van is not waterproof. (just kidding, he may rent a special one for the trip.)

Jim


----------



## Takeanidea

glassmonkey said:


> The people at the Cambridge meet were so welcoming and awesome. The gear was great, the fellowship was even better!  Listening sessions in room 17 at the Travelodge were the highlight of the trip for me (thanks Pedalhead, takeanidea, and Progenitor). I'm really looking forward to similar great experiences.
> 
> I'm a little bummed I won't have a new toy for the next meet


 
 Definitely right there my friend. We shall all meet up again with some old friends from the London meets hopefully joining us. The unique thing about the Cambridge Meet was how many of us ended up in the same hotel, this being London won't happen the same way. It'll be a different adventure.
 I thought you won that huge Amp? Does that not count as a new toy? You must've got that singing by now.....


----------



## Takeanidea

pedalhead said:


> Agreed, there's no substitute for an extended home demo. Meets/events are at least good for helping draw up a shortlist...but mostly (imo) they're just for having a bit of fun with like-minded geeks (and seeing all the shiny new toys)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Mark, agreed, that's what it's all about, new experiences and a meeting up of fellow minded people who share an appreciation of geekology that only the enlightened understand!


krismusic said:


> Yep. A good attitude to go along with.


 
 Look forward to meeting up with you again Kris


----------



## Turrican2

takeanidea said:


> Definitely right there my friend. We shall all meet up again with some old friends from the London meets hopefully joining us. The unique thing about the Cambridge Meet was how many of us ended up in the same hotel, this being London won't happen the same way. It'll be a different adventure.
> I thought you won that huge Amp? Does that not count as a new toy? You must've got that singing by now.....


 

 Gutted I missed the informal meet in room 17! sounds like a great little mini meet.
  
 Not to take anything away from the main event.  I remember Andy saying last year (I think) in one of the London meet threads when there were several individuals asking when the next meet would be, that someone should take the reigns and organise another event themselves as it's not that much work.  Fairly sure that not just anybody could pull an event like this out the bag.  I for one am very happy that Andy and Mark took the reigns as it was just so well planned and executed from the thread competitions/news to the event itself, really stellar job, thank you.


----------



## krismusic

takeanidea said:


> Look forward to meeting up with you again Kris



Likewise. Except to my shame I don't remember you. I did think at the last meet that we should wear name badges!


----------



## Takeanidea

Hi Kris, 
 I was sort of helping out Nadeem at the last London one. I was doing the shouting because he had a cold and couldn't bellow. You talked to me about my Graham Slee Traveller and told me that in time I'd realise the tone switch on it is better left off. 
 We attended the Sennheiser master class together with 5 others on the first London meet and I was asking lots of daft questions about why should it sound any different if it measures the same etc. Anyway it won't be long before we meet up again I'm sure
 Trev


----------



## krismusic

takeanidea said:


> Hi Kris,
> I was sort of helping out Nadeem at the last London one. I was doing the shouting because he had a cold and couldn't bellow. You talked to me about my Graham Slee Traveller and told me that in time I'd realise the tone switch on it is better left off.
> We attended the Sennheiser master class together with 5 others on the first London meet and I was asking lots of daft questions about why should it sound any different if it measures the same etc. Anyway it won't be long before we meet up again I'm sure
> Trev



Hi Trev. Nope. Still blank. I hope we meet up. I really enjoyed Nadeems events. I suspect this CanJam will be very different.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

third_eye said:


> Just came back from a fantastic visit to London and the Munich High End Show. Needless to say, this is going to be an AMAZING year for personal audio!
> 
> Here is the first group of Exhibitors for CanJam London 2015, with MANY more to come in the next few weeks:
> 
> ...


 
 Woo Audio ?    Would love to hear the WA5 with my HD800's and Woo WES with my 009's both connected to my Chord Blu CD Transporter and QBD76 DAC  !


----------



## Takeanidea

Hi Bonesy, 
did you manage to fix your distortion problem on your setup? i'd be surprised if anything could match your system . It was phenomenal☺


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> Just came back from a fantastic visit to London and the Munich High End Show. Needless to say, this is going to be an AMAZING year for personal audio!


 
  
 +100  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just wanted to add that Ethan and I had a particularly good time in London hanging out with our fellow Head-Fiers in the UK.  Across incredibly great distances over land, sea and air, our common love of audio and music became instant ice breakers... and we instantly "got" each other.  We're looking forward to seeing all of our new friends soon, at what looks to be a fantastic show!
  
 On the way home, this song seemed to embody all the hope and optimism I have for CanJam London 2015, at least in spirit if not lyrically...


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

takeanidea said:


> Hi Bonesy,
> did you manage to fix your distortion problem on your setup? i'd be surprised if anything could match your system . It was phenomenal☺


 

 Thank you Takeanidea.  Much appreciated. 
  
 Linked to my Chord Blu & QBD76 DAC the distortion is now only noticeable at very  high volume levels i.e. past 7 (volume 0 to 10) which is way past comfort levels depending also on type of music you listen too i.e. soft jazz hardly any distortion at all and hard rock quite a bit of distortion at very high volume levels.   At normal volume levels it is fine. 
  
 When linked to my Origin Live turntable and Symphonic Phono stage hardly any distortion at all at very high sounds levels.   
  
 with HeadinClouds Arcam DAC no distortion at all no matter what sound level it is at or what music you play.   
  
 So it looks like it's something to do with the output of the Blu CD Transporter and QBD76 DAC !


----------



## Takeanidea

Hi Bonesy,
sounds to me like you've fixed the problem given that it's at too high a volume for you to hear. But I do remember you like it loud; real loud, even Diana Krall get's the treatment! So does this mean back to the makers for the DAC and Transport?


----------



## third_eye

Schiit Audio UK added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

takeanidea said:


> Hi Bonesy,
> sounds to me like you've fixed the problem given that it's at too high a volume for you to hear. But I do remember you like it loud; real loud, even Diana Krall get's the treatment! So does this mean back to the makers for the DAC and Transport?


 

 Hi Takeanidea,
 The QBD76 DAC and Blu CD Transport are working as they should with the correct voltage output.  So don't think there is no need to send them to Chord Electronics to check !


----------



## Takeanidea

Well I think it sounds like you're going to do the sensible thing and live with it. It sounded pretty fine to me that's for sure. In fact , it was an ambition of mine to one day listen to the SR009s through a humongous set up like you had , and I have ticked that box well and truly. Of course no objections would be raised if it turned up at a mini meet somewhere in London in August... but it can't be possible it's just too much kit. I shan't forget the SR009s yourself and headinclouds were kind enough to bring to Cambridge. For anyone who has never listened to these phones , you need to .


----------



## Eternal Phoenix

Just a thought about the issues with proper gear auditioning and general noise levels at these events, as this is a 'canjam' and not a small meet, might it be possible to have a few Portable Isolation Booths for some stands?
  
 They don't need to be the large studio versions, as you can get some smaller deconstructable versions that are for personal recording use.
  
 Am thinking of getting one for my house actually, to get rid of London's background noise, so all I get is music.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I was amazed to see HeadAmp will be there. 
 Now still Eddie Current and Lawton Audio for a perfect show!


----------



## nepherte

appleheadmay said:


> I was amazed to see HeadAmp will be there.


 
  
 Why's that? You already ordered the GS-X Mk2


----------



## AppleheadMay

nepherte said:


> Why's that? You already ordered the GS-X Mk2


 
  
 BHSE?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Any news on yours yet?
 We sure need to remind him to use FedEx or we can still wait for months for our amps.
  
 I just received my Zana Deuz Super by the way, with FedEx as well, only took a week.
 Phenomenal amp, just like I remembered it.


----------



## nepherte

appleheadmay said:


> BHSE?


 
  
 Oh dear. Good luck with that!
  
  


appleheadmay said:


> Any news on yours yet?
> We sure need to remind him to use FedEx or we can still wait for months for our amps.


 
  
 No news yet. But I'm a patient guy. I'll simply wait while listening to my Lau  I believe Justin said end March / early April he would ship in "2 weeks", but I knew that was too good to be true. I don't expect it before July. I'm out of the country till July anyways, so I couldn't care less.
  


appleheadmay said:


> I just received my Zana Deuz Super by the way, with FedEx as well, only took a week.
> Phenomenal amp, just like I remembered it.


 
  
 Yes. FedEx is the way to go. My Totaldac arrived from France within 2 days.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Just heard Eddie Current will not be at this years CJ London.
 Hopefully there will be a UK member with a BA there! 
 Fingers crossed!


----------



## AppleheadMay

nepherte said:


> Oh dear. Good luck with that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Will you go to CJ by the way?


----------



## nepherte

appleheadmay said:


> Will you go to CJ by the way?


 
  
 Probably not, although people are making it really hard for me to say no


----------



## AppleheadMay

nepherte said:


> Probably not, although people are making it really hard for me to say no


 
  
 I bought tickets and booked a hotel and the Eurostar as soon as I heard it!


----------



## nepherte

appleheadmay said:


> I bought tickets and booked a hotel and the Eurostar as soon as I heard it!


 
  
 If I can find affordable accomodations with easy access to public transportation to CanJam, I might end up going after all.


----------



## AppleheadMay

nepherte said:


> If I can find affordable accomodations with easy access to public transportation to CanJam, I might end up going after all.


 
  
 I simply booked in the CJ hotel. Was more expensive but I don't travel that much and heaving a chance to hear all these goodies was worth it to me.
 If you decide to go gimme a yell!


----------



## nepherte

appleheadmay said:


> I simply booked in the CJ hotel. Was more expensive but I don't travel that much and heaving a chance to hear all these goodies was worth it to me.
> If you decide to go gimme a yell!


 

 I'm pretty much the opposite. I travel too much  But if the company I work for, ain't paying, I am a bit more budget-aware now that I am in the process of building a new house. I have settled with the gear I have now (or waiting for), so the need to hear stuff at meets is pretty much gone. Except for the head-fi meet in Denver, cause you know...the company is paying. Well actually for other stuff, but while I am there, I might as well enjoy it


----------



## ElectroMod

Hi,
  
 It is a holiday weekend for the UK this is why travel on the underground could be a problem (they normally shut some of it down for maintenance) as well as hotels being expensive. We in the UK use these website that might help.
  
 http://www.lastminute.com
 http://www.booking.com
  
 If i can help please drop me a message and i will see what i can do.
  
 Mark


----------



## warrenpchi

Hi guys, I just wanted to point out that - for both CanJam@RMAF and CanJam SoCal - I've seen people make arrangements to share accommodations (with separate beds of course) in order to save on travel expenses.  In fact, I've seen perfect strangers become temporary roommates... only to become very good friends long after the event(s).  Just thought I'd throw the idea out there if it hasn't already been considered.


----------



## McKajVah

Was at the meetup two years ago and if this is as good or even better the trip will definitely be worth it.
  
 I'll try to make it, flying in from Norway. There are also people talking about traveling to the UK in a Norwegian forum, so maybe we will be more this time.
  
 EDIT:
  
 Just booked return flight from Norway = £60
 3 nights in hotel, single room incl. breakfast = £140
  
 so, £200 for a 3 day stay in London. Not bad. The train from/to Gatwick is almost as expensive as the flight...
  
 EDIT2
  
 Will it be possible to buy stuff at this years show?
 I really hope so, as much of the stuff is not available in my home country (Norway).


----------



## third_eye

mckajvah said:


> Will it be possible to buy stuff at this years show?
> I really hope so, as much of the stuff is not available in my home country (Norway).


 
  
 Yes, some exhibitors will be selling directly or through retail partners at the show.


----------



## third_eye

MrSpeakers added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Aeneas

For people looking for cheap (for London) rooms in central London, I suggest looking at university halls, many of which are within walking distance of the venue.
 These are university "dorm" rooms that are used as bed and breakfast places during vacations. The standard is that of typical B&B.
  
http://halls.london.ac.uk/
http://www.lsevacations.co.uk/
http://www.universityrooms.com/en/city/london/home


----------



## Cagin

aeneas said:


> For people looking for cheap (for London) rooms in central London, I suggest looking at university halls, many of which are within walking distance of the venue.
> These are university "dorm" rooms that are used as bed and breakfast places during vacations. The standard is that of typical B&B.
> 
> http://halls.london.ac.uk/
> ...


great links!
Way cheaper than hotels at that time


----------



## Aeneas

cagin said:


> great links!
> Way cheaper than hotels at that time



It's not very long since I lived in one of those places!


----------



## Duncan

Good to see that CanJam is gaining momentum 

My own Head-Fi interest was waning due to heavy investment in both my PC and AV setups, but - with the combination of being a participant at the event, getting a 1Plus2 on extended loan (I cannot see any reason why I won't keep them!), and - today, getting a Sony ZX2 DAP, I'm very much back in the Head-Fi mood


----------



## krismusic

duncan said:


> Good to see that CanJam is gaining momentum
> 
> My own Head-Fi interest was waning due to heavy investment in both my PC and AV setups, but - with the combination of being a participant at the event, getting a 1Plus2 on extended loan (I cannot see any reason why I won't keep them!), and - today, getting a Sony ZX2 DAP, I'm very much back in the Head-Fi mood



Back with a bang by the sound of it!


----------



## warrenpchi

cagin said:


> aeneas said:
> 
> 
> > For people looking for cheap (for London) rooms in central London, I suggest looking at university halls, many of which are within walking distance of the venue.
> ...


 
  
 Wow, good score!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've also been looking into local alternates for lodging as I expect the Hotel Russell to sell out.  Seems like there are a few surrounding hotels that - while not on par with the Russell in terms of luxury or convenience - are nonetheless fantastic deals.  For example, the Tavistock Hotel (only a few blocks away) has single rooms for only 78 pounds:  http://www.mylondonhotel.com/imperial_london_hotels.htm
  


duncan said:


> today, getting a Sony ZX2 DAP


 
  
 Really?  I haven't heard it, but have heard good things about its sound.  How's the pairing with the 1p2?


----------



## Duncan

warrenpchi said:


> Really?  I haven't heard it, but have heard good things about its sound.  How's the pairing with the 1p2?


Very early in the ZX2 cap burn-in phase, however - the DAP lifts the mids of the 1Plus2, and - bass, oh - that bass... 

Even more compelling than tonality though is the imaging, fantastic little combination - and, one-box, too


----------



## warrenpchi

duncan said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Really?  I haven't heard it, but have heard good things about its sound.  How's the pairing with the 1p2?
> ...


 
  
 Sounds like you've got a winning combo mate!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah, that expansive presentation in the 1p2 is really something.  And taken together with the bass, I found it akin to a D7000, albeit slightly less airy at the top end.  Well, I think you know what must me done (if you like it, then you should put a ring on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## bmichels

I think i will be able to come  hope to meet many European HeadFiers there


----------



## warrenpchi

bmichels said:


> I think i will be able to come  hope to meet many European HeadFiers there


 

 And some of us from the States as well?  BTW, it was nice to finally meet you in Munich.


----------



## Cagin

Yeah meeting headfiers was,the main reason why I wanted to attend, especially putting faces behind the names. So I figured the best way to to do that was to volunteer for Can Jam staff


----------



## Cagin

duncan said:


> Good to see that CanJam is gaining momentum
> 
> My own Head-Fi interest was waning due to heavy investment in both my PC and AV setups, but - with the combination of being a participant at the event, getting a 1Plus2 on extended loan (I cannot see any reason why I won't keep them!), and - today, getting a Sony ZX2 DAP, I'm very much back in the Head-Fi mood


looking forward to share impressions about the zx2 there


----------



## bmichels

cagin said:


> Yeah meeting headfiers was,the main reason why I wanted to attend, especially putting faces behind the names.....


 
  
 Exactly same for me.
  
 So... I have a suggestion:  since many of us are known here by their avatars and their Username rather than by their real name, I believe *we should all of us wear a Badge with AVATAR + Username *so that we can reconise each-other.  Badges with only "real" name will not help to reconize us ...
  
 something like this...
  
                                                     
  
  
  
  
 What do you think ? may be CanJam's people can organise this or send a template or send the suggestion with each registration ?


----------



## Cagin

bmichels said:


> Exactly same for me.
> 
> So... I have a suggestion:  since many of us are known here by their avatars and their Username rather than by their real name, I believe *we should all of us wear a Badge with AVATAR + Username* so that we can reconise each-other.  Badges with only "real" name will not help to reconize us ...
> 
> ...


i like your idea.
The Can Jam SoCal name tags certainly seemed to have enough space for it.


----------



## OK-Guy

more on what to do in London when not being engrossed with CanJam... the English Premier/Championship Football (soccer) Leagues start on 9th August, you'll be able to catch a Championship game on Friday night (if there's one on in the Capital) or alternatively you can catch a Premiership/Championship game on Bank-Holiday Monday, if you're only attending CanJam for one day games are also on Saturday... you can buy tickets from Ticketmaster though you won't see any fixtures until they are released June/July, Link:
  
 Ticketmaster: http://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/browse/football-catid-11/sport-rid-10004?tm_link=tm_sports_b_11


----------



## third_eye

Audioquest added to exhibitor list!


----------



## walakalulu

Will Hifiman be there with the HE1000's?


----------



## ElectroMod

Yes we will be there with the HE1000 and other product,we also hope to have a pair for Cranage Hall at the end of next month.


----------



## pedalhead

electromod said:


> Yes we will be there with the HE1000 and other product,we also hope to have a pair for Cranage Hall at the end of next month.


 
  
 Good to hear.  HE1000 are my #1 priority to demo at CanJam.  Are you also bringing along some Schiit stuff?  Yggy / Raggy perhaps?


----------



## third_eye

hd-klassik added to exhibitor list!


----------



## bmichels

*Done, I reserved the Russell Hotel and the Eurostar from France ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
  
 I am arriving on Friday at 14:05 by Eurostar from Lille.
  
 Anyone else from Belgium or France wish to come ?  early afternoon to do some city tour/shopping on Friday afternoon ? 
  
  
 And....  do not forget to find a way to identify yourself at CanJam with a badge like this
  

  
  
 I wish VIVA Audio  will be there also.  In Munich I got lost in the VIVA Egoista music 1 hour per day !


----------



## Aeneas

warrenpchi said:


> Wow, good score!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ... And even if you're hotel is a few miles away, travel is easy and not expensive. If you have a contactless card, you don't need to "buy" anything at all.


----------



## Takeanidea

Had a 3 day stop in London this week which has whetted my appetite for August. Public transport still seems the cheapest option as we are well in the emission zone


----------



## ElectroMod

Yes we will have the Yggi and Rag on the HE1000's


----------



## bmichels

electromod said:


> Yes we will have the Yggi and Rag on the HE1000's




Super ! Thanks.


----------



## third_eye

The CanJam London 2015 website is live, check it out!
  
http://www.canjam.org


----------



## Yoga

third_eye said:


> The CanJam London 2015 website is live, check it out!
> 
> http://www.canjam.org


 
  
 Looking forward to it :¬)
  
 Agreed, bmichels, would love to see VIVA there. A great opportunity for them (and us!).


----------



## pedalhead

Nice flashy website.  Might want to set up a favicon..?


----------



## AppleheadMay

third_eye said:


> The CanJam London 2015 website is live, check it out!
> 
> http://www.canjam.org


 
  
  
 The website makes the wait even harder.
 And Headamp will be there! Sweet! BHSE anyone.


----------



## Cagin

Great website! Nice surprise to see a new photo of the canjam girl haha very Jessica Alba-esque :devil_face:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Can't wait to get to 'SHaG' in London!


----------



## smial1966

Very nice website, but not a cardigan, velvet trousers, pipe nor shellac record in sight!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


third_eye said:


> The CanJam London 2015 website is live, check it out!
> 
> http://www.canjam.org


----------



## pedalhead

Andy, I think this is more your style...


----------



## smial1966

What's not to like?!? Groovy dancing and Union Jack Y-fronts. Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> Andy, I think this is more your style...


----------



## Yoga

smial1966 said:


>


 

 A fellow Norfolk lad - greetings (Norwich here!) :¬)


----------



## smial1966

Greetings from King's Lynn and remember to...
  

  
  Quote:
  


yoga said:


> A fellow Norfolk lad - greetings (Norwich here!) :¬)


----------



## third_eye

Viva Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## pedalhead

third_eye said:


> Viva Audio added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Good score!


----------



## bmichels

third_eye said:


> Viva Audio added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 HIHAHHHH   ))))))))))))))))))))))),


----------



## Tro95

I will be attending for at least one of these days!


----------



## britneedadvice

pedalhead said:


> Good score!


 
  
 I've been in contact with the person who is going to exhibit the Viva and I'm aware of what products they intend to bring.
 I was hoping this was not going to be mentioned !!
 I hope the Viva room will remain  quiet - please ????  ( I doubt it somehow!!)


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi
 above should have been  attached to third_eye's post - sorry


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

has anything been said about a raffle, (with takings going to deaf charities).  exhibitors or manufacturers may need time or encouragement to donate some prizes. the cambridge uk head-fi do collected £1300.00, which went to the cambridge deaf association.


----------



## smial1966

I've been told that the VIVA EGOISTA 2A3 headphone amplifier and VIVA NUMERICO DAC/CDT will be present as well as the VIVA EGOISTA 845 headphone amplifier. Definitely MUSTS for all attendees to audition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


britneedadvice said:


> I've been in contact with the person who is going to exhibit the Viva and I'm aware of what products they intend to bring.
> I was hoping this was not going to be mentioned !!
> I hope the Viva room will remain  quiet - please ????  ( I doubt it somehow!!)


----------



## AppleheadMay

smial1966 said:


>


 
  
 And what does all this goodness cost?
  
 EDIT: nevermind, found it, about 9k euro a piece.


----------



## pedalhead

Good news everyone! I just got off the phone with Peter @ MrSpeakers and the good news for UK/Euro people interested in the Ether is that MrSpeakers will almost certainly be at London CanJam.  Hope I didn't steal any thunder from the organisers there.


----------



## CantScareMe

Just bought my ticket for Saturday now that I'm (pretty) sure I'll be around then.
  
 Really liked the venue the last time I was there.
  
  
 I've read a lot about canjam over the years, so looking forward to finally going to one!


----------



## third_eye

Sennheiser and Creative Labs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

cantscareme said:


> Just bought my ticket for Saturday now that I'm (pretty) sure I'll be around then.
> 
> Really liked the venue the last time I was there.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome, you will be in for a treat!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

third_eye said:


> Sennheiser and Creative Labs added to exhibitor list!


 

 A++


----------



## magiccabbage

Looking forward to this, Should be great


----------



## McKajVah

Will there be a "user" table/room this year where we can bring our own stuff?


----------



## third_eye

mckajvah said:


> Will there be a "user" table/room this year where we can bring our own stuff?


 
  
 Yes, there will be a Member Showcase which is an area designated for members to bring their own rigs. The Member Showcase is a curated space to listen to rigs otherwise not present or available among the exhibitor booths. @warrenpchi will be providing more details on the Member Showcase soon but for now, if interested, please send him a PM.


----------



## CantScareMe

third_eye said:


> Awesome, you will be in for a treat!


 
  
 Yea, it'll be good I'm sure about that!
  
 Just reading the thread and I'd like to say also that there is decently priced accommodation/hotel rooms available.
 The venue is near kings cross, like a 15 min walk, and around that area there are plenty of options. 
  
 I'm a local anyway, so for me it's all good!


----------



## third_eye

Final Audio, Lotoo, and MusicaAcoustics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## warrenpchi

Hi-Fi+ Magazine:  Official Media Sponsor of CanJam London 2015!  

  
 Team CanJam is proud to announce that Hi-Fi+ Magazine is now an official media sponsor of CanJam London 2015!
  
 This is a natural and expected partnership, as Hi-Fi+ remains unique amongst the world's leading hi-fi publications, having become a true vanguard for personal audio in recent years.  Their coverage of headphones, IEMs and personal audio amps and DACs extends far beyond the occasional granting of awards to top-of-the-line flagships to include several community favorites, such as:
  

MrSpeakers's ETHER
Pendulumic's Stance S1+
RHA's T10i
Cavalli's Liquid Carbon
oBravo's HAMT-1
Noble's new Savant
and all manner of gear that you would never expect to find within the annals of a traditional hi-fi journal.
  
 But that's just the tip of the proverbial iceberg.  Their reporting of personal audio events is absolutely unparalleled amongst leading hi-fi publications, even rivaling that of several personal audio specialty sites!
  
 If you haven't seen it yet, you should check out *Chris Martens's exhaustive report of CanJam SoCal 2015*!  And if you want to see an example of how Hi-Fi+ covers personal audio events in a way no other publication does, here's *their report on a Head-Fi meet in Austin, TX*!  I mean c'mon, when was the last time you saw a major audio magazine cover a meet?
  
 All of that, and more, is why we are delighted to be working with Hi-Fi+ in making CanJam London 2015 the best personal audio show in Europe!
  
  
 To learn more about Hi-Fi+, please visit their site at http://www.hifiplus.com -- _Reproducing the Recorded Arts_... now through headphones as well!


----------



## deafanddumb

third_eye said:


> Final Audio, Lotoo, and MusicaAcoustics added to exhibitor list!



Does that mean the Gold will be there?


----------



## Lenni

will any of the CIEM exhibitors offer ear-canal impressions? I'd love to get a digital 3D scan of my inner ear-canal if possible.


----------



## third_eye

deafanddumb said:


> Does that mean the Gold will be there?


 
  
 Yes, I would imagine so!
  
  


lenni said:


> will any of the CIEM exhibitors offer ear-canal impressions? I'd love to get a digital 3D scan of my inner ear-canal if possible.


 
  
 Yes, all of the CIEM exhibitors will be offering ear-canal impressions. We'll be posting more details on this once we have them.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

third_eye said:


> Final Audio, Lotoo, and MusicaAcoustics added to exhibitor list!


 

 Woo Audio ?????


----------



## noway

How about some more pics of the model with the white t-shirt and flag? Who is she anyway? I would like to Google her name to see other work she has done. I think she is very pretty but need to see more pics to confirm.


----------



## warrenpchi

noway said:


> How about some more pics of the model with the white t-shirt and flag? Who is she anyway? I would like to Google her name to see other work she has done. I think she is very pretty but need to see more pics to confirm.


 
  
 Sorry, but we are not able to release her identity.  However, here is another pic.


----------



## smial1966

Very nice photo's of the Viva Audio Egoista 2A3 and a contention (possibly controversial) that it sounds EVEN BETTER than the Egoista 845 SET. Wow, this is definitely a must listen at London CanJam.
  
  http://theaudiotraveler.com/2015/06/13/high-end-2015-viva-audio-egoista-2a3/
  
 Quote:


smial1966 said:


>


----------



## KT66

Personally, I'd like to see traditional hifi press a million miles away from personal audio, I left the 2 channel hifi speaker world for good reason, all it has to offer is dubious reviews and advertising space. I know events like to make a profit,but as someone who still has the first 100 issues of hifi plus I have an objection.
At least Roy Gregory isn't there anymore.
Rant over


----------



## pedalcolorado

KT66, I agree with you somewhat.  It is very similar in the bike press. Good reviews drive ad sales.  I've tried to think of a way around this, but I haven't found a way out yet.  Places like head-fi with peer reviewed gear seem to not be as affected by this problem.  However, the biggest problem with reviewing something you paid for, is the bias you have toward that gear that you spent good money on.  I guess there can be something to be said for the 'jaded' reviewer who has 'see it all'.  At least then they aren't influenced as badly. Having said that, one of the mountain biking online sites that used to be pretty great has fallen down the 'everything is awesome' reviewer hole lately.


----------



## third_eye

Jerry Harvey Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Duncan

third_eye said:


> Jerry Harvey Audio added to exhibitor list!


Wow, if the man himself is there, will have to shake him by the hand...

...If he announces a successor to Layla, I (well, my wallet) might have to weep...


----------



## deafanddumb

third_eye said:


> Jerry Harvey Audio added to exhibitor list!



Nice.....Will he be confirmed as one of the in ear impression providers for orders too?


----------



## third_eye

deafanddumb said:


> Nice.....Will he be confirmed as one of the in ear impression providers for orders too?


 
  
 I can't confirm that as of now but generally speaking, CIEM Exhibitors at CanJam have provided on site ear impressions. As we get closer to the show dates, we'll be providing more specific details on this.


----------



## moedawg140

Went to a Barnes and Noble at The Grove in Los Angeles the other day, and saw this on display:


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> Went to a Barnes and Noble at The Grove in Los Angeles the other day, and saw this on display:


 
  
 Very cool!


----------



## third_eye

Fostex added to exhibitor list!


----------



## AppleheadMay

third_eye said:


> Fostex added to exhibitor list!




Wonderfull!


----------



## Duncan

third_eye said:


> Fostex added to exhibitor list!


Sheesh, seeing how the TH900 is well and truly on my radar, seems that I'm going to get a bank loan to cover this event!


----------



## AppleheadMay

duncan said:


> Sheesh, seeing how the TH900 is well and truly on my radar, seems that I'm going to get a bank loan to cover this event!


 
  
 Or the TH-1000XT ...


----------



## Duncan

appleheadmay said:


> Or the TH-1000XT ...


I'm not allowed to swear, but - think you know what I'm saying, without saying it


----------



## ejong7

TH1500LTD, limited for pre-order only for CanJam London 2015


----------



## Duncan

ejong7 said:


> TH1500LTD, limited for pre-order only for CanJam London 2015 :wink_face:


Shuddup already


----------



## LFC_SL

duncan said:


> Sheesh, seeing how the TH900 is well and truly on my radar, seems that I'm going to get a bank loan to cover this event!



Buy from official UK distributor off amazon or eBay. Did you compare Layla to other TOTL before jumping in?


----------



## AppleheadMay

duncan said:


> I'm not allowed to swear, but - think you know what I'm saying, without saying it


 
  
 Ok, ok, I'll be quiet now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ejong7 said:


> TH1500LTD, limited for pre-order only for CanJam London 2015


 
  
 And so should you!


----------



## Duncan

lfc_sl said:


> Buy from official UK distributor off amazon or eBay. Did you compare Layla to other TOTL before jumping in?


Not exactly, but have the SE846 and 1p2 here with me now, and the Layla comfortably (very in the case of the 846) eclipses them...


----------



## AppleheadMay

Really looking forward to this event and to my visit to HiFi Lounge UK early August.
 Finally nice opportunities to audition the good stuff in Europe as well.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

smial1966 said:


>


 

 ++A    Definetely


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

warrenpchi said:


> Sorry, but we are not able to release her identity.  However, here is another pic.


 

 Knowing her name would be great…..but the question's we should all be asking is….Will she be at London CanJam ?…..Then second question is…is she single ????      If the answer is yes to both…. Then its dinner at the Ritz followed by a night at the Theatre


----------



## MrMan

bonesy jonesy said:


> Knowing her name would be great…..but the question's we should all be asking is….Will she be at London CanJam ?…..Then second question is…is she single ????      If the answer is yes to both…. Then its dinner at the Ritz followed by a night at the Theatre


 
  
http://www.infodec.com.au/uncategorized/communicating-with-millennials-the-dos-and-donts-you-must-know-according-to-a-15-year-old
  
 The title suggest 15 years old? haha


----------



## third_eye

Centrance added to exhibitor list!


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> Centrance added to exhibitor list!


 

 I think they have a new DACport... something small, like MicroStreamer-sized?  Wondering how it sounds as the DACport LX I have here is a solid performer.  If only it weren't Class A and hot like the surface of the sun.


----------



## Duncan

Wonder if I sell one of my kidneys before August, if I'll have enough money to buy all the toys that I'm thinking about...

This is definitely shaping up to be epic (and I'm saying that as a poster, rather than a member of the team)


----------



## Tony1110

Been talking to Dimitri Trush of Musicaacoustics who is planning to attend CanJam London. Any attendees with their eye on something from the Musicaacoustics store should get in touch with Dimitri and say what they want. A great opportunity to save on delivery and customs charges.


----------



## third_eye

KEF added to exhibitor list!


----------



## warrenpchi

duncan said:


> Wonder if I sell one of my kidneys before August, if I'll have enough money to buy all the toys that I'm thinking about...


 
  
 Duncan, stop whatever you're doing and get your ears on a pair of Noble Savants, RIGHT NOW!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You can thank (or strangle) me later.


----------



## bmichels

duncan said:


> Not exactly, but have the SE846 and 1p2 here with me now, and the Layla comfortably (very in the case of the 846) eclipses them...


 
 are you speaking about the "custom" or the "universal" Layla ?


----------



## deafanddumb

Sorry guys....but can someone just turn up on the day and pay at the door? If so, is there likely to be space?


----------



## moedawg140

deafanddumb said:


> Sorry guys....but can someone just turn up on the day and pay at the door? If so, is there likely to be space?




Here's some info:

*Show Tickets*
Show tickets can be purchased online here:
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-london-2015-tickets-16567663327

*Weekend - £25 Online
Saturday - £15 Online
Sunday - £15 Online*

Tickets may also be purchased at the door with a £5/ticket surcharge. Kids 12 and Under have Free Admission with accompanying Adult ticket holders.

More info is on the first post of this thread, and here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/762797/canjam-london-2015-is-official-august-29-30-2015#post_11506844


----------



## Ra97oR

Still undecided on attending with my gear or not, they don't seems to generate much interest and not having a source handy is quite a problem.


----------



## krismusic

Wh





ra97or said:


> Still undecided on attending with my gear or not, they don't seems to generate much interest and not having a source handy is quite a problem.


 
What gear are you thinking of bringing?


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

ra97or said:


> Still undecided on attending with my gear or not, they don't seems to generate much interest and not having a source handy is quite a problem.


 

 Bring at least 1 headphone/earphone with you, so as to have some reference when you hear a whole new set-up or rig, also people may want to hear your equipment, and you theirs.


----------



## Ra97oR

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > Still undecided on attending with my gear or not, they don't seems to generate much interest and not having a source handy is quite a problem.
> ...




I am thinking of bring my full size rig, but lacks a source for them. Got some rare and discontinued headphones but they are mostly pretty unheard of over in UK.

Sadly my portable setup is my CIEM so sharing would be impossible. I don't leave my house without them, so even if I don't bring rest of my gear, I would have them on hand anyway.


----------



## Ra97oR

krismusic said:


> Wh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Audio Technica ATH-AD1000PRM
Audio Techinca ATH-W3000ANV
Sony MDR-SA5000
Sony PFR-V1
Clarity III SE amp (got it from an amp builder from China that specialise in Audio Technica amping)

My portable Fitear setup would be on me but it's a CIEM so can't really demo it.

Maybe my STAX setup too.


----------



## Scribemole

Having returned from my first experience of a dedicated head-fi room, at the North-West show in Cranage Hall on Sunday, I'm really looking forward to the London show now. Great time chatting to the AK/Audeze guy. And getting to hear a HE-1000 via Yggdrasil/Ragnarok was utterly jaw-dropping!


----------



## sgtbilko

scribemole said:


> Having returned from my first experience of a dedicated head-fi room, at the North-West show in Cranage Hall on Sunday, I'm really looking forward to the London show now. Great time chatting to the AK/Audeze guy. And getting to hear a HE-1000 via Yggdrasil/Ragnarok was utterly jaw-dropping!


 
 I can't believe I missed a head-fi meet in Cheshire (I live down the road!). Never been to one yet but dearly want to get along to hear some kit and get some advice.
  
 Gonna try to get to London in August, but is there likely to be anything around the north west in the not too distant future?


----------



## LFC_SL

Don't think there has been a commercial Manchester show for a few years. Maybe could arrange a northern meet yourself. Most commercial shows and member meets are in the south of UK. Only a couple hours train or drive if there is a will. If you ask could maybe car-share. American members in contrast seem to be getting on planes for their meets and shows!


----------



## warrenpchi

lfc_sl said:


> American members in contrast seem to be getting on planes for their meets and shows!


 
  
 A testament of how robust our public transportation is...


----------



## snejk

lfc_sl said:


> American members in contrast seem to be getting on planes for their meets and shows!


 
  
 Me and my wife will be going by plane, does that make me American?  Just booked the flight and hotel (Russell), now I only need to pay for the entrance and then I'm all set!


----------



## warrenpchi

snejk said:


> lfc_sl said:
> 
> 
> > American members in contrast seem to be getting on planes for their meets and shows!
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, not sure.  But you also listen to Grandaddy, so...


----------



## glassmonkey

ra97or said:


> Still undecided on attending with my gear or not, they don't seems to generate much interest and not having a source handy is quite a problem.


 
  
 I liked the Audio Technica gear you brought at the Cambridge meet. I think it is worth bringing at least your favourite of those and your amp to the meet.


----------



## third_eye

Brimar Audio Labs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## AppleheadMay

third_eye said:


> Brimar Audio Labs added to exhibitor list!




Cable company? Or tubes as well?


----------



## NevilleM

For those travelling the West Coast Mainline there are, as always, Bank Holiday disruptions - but they dont appear as bad as some years/Spring.
 Reduced service Saturday and Sunday between Rugby and Euston.
  
 If you're travelling from further north here's the only link I've found so far.
http://www.virgintrains.co.uk/updates/route-improvements/spanner/
  
 I'll buy my two day ticket now I know its not a coach replacement service.


----------



## Cagin

third_eye said:


> Brimar Audio Labs added to exhibitor list!


 
 While I'm dead set on getting me a Linum Super Bax there or at least audition them, it's gonna be hard to resist those beautiful flat braided cables Brimar makes!


----------



## snejk

CanJam tickets procured! Unfortunately for my wallet only for me, my wife will go shopping instead.
  
 As a noob CanJam'er I have a question: Will some/most/all/no of the exhibitors also sell their products at the event?


----------



## third_eye

snejk said:


> CanJam tickets procured! Unfortunately for my wallet only for me, my wife will go shopping instead.
> 
> As a noob CanJam'er I have a question: Will some/most/all/no of the exhibitors also sell their products at the event?


 
  
 Awesome! Some will be selling products at the show, and others will have dedicated retailers such as Custom-Cable handling the sale of their products at the show. As we get closer to the event, we will be able to provide more specific information.


----------



## snejk

third_eye said:


> Awesome! Some will be selling products at the show, and others will have dedicated retailers such as Custom-Cable handling the sale of their products at the show. As we get closer to the event, we will be able to provide more specific information.




Thanks for the info third_eye. Really looking forward to the CanJam!


----------



## third_eye

snejk said:


> Thanks for the info third_eye. Really looking forward to the CanJam!


----------



## miT

Another new CanJamer here but my wife and I are booked to attend. Especially looking forward to the HE-1000s as the HE-6s are currently top of my shortlist!

Will there be any new models at the show or just all the current stuff? Also is it worth bringing my own music on USB key?


----------



## third_eye

Snugs Earphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

mit said:


> Another new CanJamer here but my wife and I are booked to attend. Especially looking forward to the HE-1000s as the HE-6s are currently top of my shortlist!
> 
> Will there be any new models at the show or just all the current stuff? Also is it worth bringing my own music on USB key?


 
  
 Yes, there will be some new products at the show.....more details to come! Also, definitely worth bringing your own music, headphones, etc....!!


----------



## miT

third_eye said:


> Yes, there will be some new products at the show.....more details to come! Also, definitely worth bringing your own music, headphones, etc....!!



Exciting!

Thanks, will do.


----------



## Yoga

third_eye said:


> Viva Audio added to exhibitor list!


 

 Fantastic - thanks!
  
 Ticket purchase imminent :¬)


----------



## third_eye

Audio-Technica and Soul Electronics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## AppleheadMay

third_eye said:


> Audio-Technica and Soul Electronics added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 AT! Gigantic!


----------



## third_eye

For all of our friends in the UK, please check out page 39 of today's Metro newspaper!


----------



## Naim.F.C

So are you able to bring your own cans/IEM's to these things to compare with the different products showcased, or is that frowned upon? Not really sure how CanJam etiquette works, but would love to pit the HD800, T1 etc against some other more expensive cans!


----------



## krismusic

naim.f.c said:


> So are you able to bring your own cans/IEM's to these things to compare with the different products showcased, or is that frowned upon? Not really sure how CanJam etiquette works, but would love to pit the HD800, T1 etc against some other more expensive cans!



I can't see any problem with that!


----------



## Ra97oR

I have been trying to apply for member showcase, but no response coming back from both pm and email. =/


----------



## 234537

third_eye said:


> Audio-Technica and Soul Electronics added to exhibitor list!




That's awesome! I wish to see Meridian Audio among the exhibitors too. I own one of their CD players and I would like to hear their new DACs and headphones amps.


----------



## warrenpchi

naim.f.c said:


> So are you able to bring your own cans/IEM's to these things to compare with the different products showcased, or is that frowned upon? Not really sure how CanJam etiquette works, but would love to pit the HD800, T1 etc against some other more expensive cans!


 
  
 Yes!  Please do!  By all means, bring your reference headphones or IEMs.  Also, if you're going to be evaluating headphones or IEMs for a portable rig, by all means bring your portable rig.  And finally, bringing some reference tracks via USB flash drive is always a good idea.
  


ra97or said:


> I have been trying to apply for member showcase, but no response coming back from both pm and email. =/


 
  
 Hi Ra97oR!  Sorry, I've been furiously busy recently.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yes, we would love for you to be in the Member Showcase.  Let me find your email and get back to you with some specifics.


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> Yes!  Please do!  By all means, bring your reference headphones or IEMs.  Also, if you're going to be evaluating headphones or IEMs for a portable rig, by all means bring your portable rig.  And finally, bringing some reference tracks via USB flash drive is always a good idea.
> 
> 
> Hi Ra97oR!  Sorry, I've been furiously busy recently.
> ...


 
  
 Further to this, we need to finalize all Member Showcase participants by July 24 which is our deadline for content inclusion into our printed CanJam London 2015 Show Guide. If you are interested in participating, or just want more information please send a PM to @warrenpchi


----------



## third_eye

Echobox Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## sam3k

Will there be lots of IEMs to try out? How are the hygiene issues dealt with?


----------



## Cagin

sam3k said:


> Will there be lots of IEMs to try out? How are the hygiene issues dealt with?


 
 I'm bringing my own ear tips, pocket version of antibacterial gel and pocket wipes for glasses
 From what I've seen from the photos of meets/canjams I've seen lots of Purel on booth tables, and bowls of ear tips


----------



## hackstu

Silly question really, but its ok to take photos for head-fi, dont need any special permission or other???


----------



## third_eye

hackstu said:


> Silly question really, but its ok to take photos for head-fi, dont need any special permission or other???


 
  
 It's totally fine to take photos for personal use at CanJam if that is what you're asking.


----------



## sam3k

cagin said:


> I'm bringing my own ear tips, pocket version of antibacterial gel and pocket wipes for glasses
> From what I've seen from the photos of meets/canjams I've seen lots of Purel on booth tables, and bowls of ear tips


 
 Good plan. It'll be good to try some of the more expensive IEMs, hopefully universal versions of CIEMs too. Here's hoping there's an SE846 and IE800 for me to try.


----------



## Takeanidea

sam3k said:


> Good plan. It'll be good to try some of the more expensive IEMs, hopefully universal versions of CIEMs too. Here's hoping there's an SE846 and IE800 for me to try.




I'll have the IE800s with me. I hardly ever use them now I have Ciems but you're welcome to try them to your hearts content


----------



## bmichels

Wonder if there will be a *NAGRA HD DAC *? Would love to try it's internal headphone Amp with a HE1000.


----------



## Turrican2

takeanidea said:


> I'll have the IE800s with me. I hardly ever use them now I have Ciems but you're welcome to try them to your hearts content




What ciems you get Trev?


----------



## Takeanidea

turrican2 said:


> What ciems you get Trev?



 


Hi Phil,
I got ACS Encore Studio CIEMs. They're silicone ones. Not as nice as my HD800s but isolating for outside and treadmill work


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Questyle as an official sponsor of CanJam London 2015!


----------



## Ra97oR

third_eye said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes!  Please do!  By all means, bring your reference headphones or IEMs.  Also, if you're going to be evaluating headphones or IEMs for a portable rig, by all means bring your portable rig.  And finally, bringing some reference tracks via USB flash drive is always a good idea.
> ...




I still haven't yet received a reply yet. Are you guys going to finalise it today?


----------



## warrenpchi

ra97or said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > Further to this, we need to finalize all Member Showcase participants by July 24 which is our deadline for content inclusion into our printed CanJam London 2015 Show Guide. If you are interested in participating, or just want more information please send a PM to @warrenpchi
> ...


 
  
 You got mail!


----------



## moedawg140

warrenpchi said:


> You got mail!


 
  
 Get some sleep, my friend!  Oh wait, I'm up too.


----------



## mark2410

well i can now confirm i shall be in attendance. 
  
 not that ive looked throguh  but im just wondering if we have been tosd what the numbers presently are for attendance?


----------



## krismusic

mark2410 said:


> well i can now confirm i shall be in attendance.
> 
> not that ive looked throguh  but im just wondering if we have been tosd what the numbers presently are for attendance?



I haven't been tosd yet!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

krismusic said:


> I haven't been tosd yet!


 
 Sounds painful! Don't know if I want to go now, still yet to book my tickets so not too late! 
 Could be a form of torture with some really bright sounding headphones maybe...


----------



## Duncan

Fortis,

After buying a new player today to supersede the ZX2, I'm sure you'll want to come and see me 

Looking forward to it, although not sure what there is left for me to buy / listen to now that is on the right side of sane in terms of price!!


----------



## Cagin

duncan said:


> Fortis,
> 
> After buying a new player today to supersede the ZX2, I'm sure you'll want to come and see me
> 
> ...


 
 Questyle QP1R during the CanJam ?


----------



## Duncan

Nah, haha probably get one whilst there if it's finally out, Acoustic Research M2, drives the Laylas absolutely fantastically...

There are definitely some issues though, lack of gapless (as stock, not had opportunity to see if there have been any updates yet) and the hardware buttons cannot be locked, but sound and screen (Moreso the sound obviously) makes the price of entry fully worthwhile


----------



## FortisFlyer75

duncan said:


> Fortis,
> 
> After buying a new player today to supersede the ZX2, I'm sure you'll want to come and see me
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, my spies tell me the letters A & K spring to mind! You are shooting the wind last few months with your double pump action wallet!  That is ear candy set up you will now have and to be honest where do you go from there with that set up apart from enjoy it!  Does that mean ZX2 out the door already then? Will definitely be pinning you down at the meet with my salivary tongue drooling over your assets (your electrical equipment that is).  Like your bios on the UK HF Group page. Will get around to dabbing the ink on there later on.   
  
 I'm on a Head-fi financial sabbatical this year with the view to 2016 as a year I may let the wallet unleash, patience is a virtue! Which is so easy to say with the unprecedented rate the portable technology is accelerating at and I'm going to Canjam where all this ear candy will be to entice me!  Lord help me.
  
 Yes, there is no sane side of price where you've gone Duncan, where we're going, we don't need MP3 files.


----------



## AndrewH13

What day you thinking of Fortis? I can't go Sat but hope to go Sunday. 

Duncan, will you still have 1plus2s there? Intrigued by anything you think similar but better than ie800s.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

andrewh13 said:


> What day you thinking of Fortis? I can't go Sat but hope to go Sunday.
> 
> Duncan, will you still have 1plus2s there? Intrigued by anything you think similar but better than ie800s.


 
 Going Saturday, was initially wanting to do both days but cannot do this now unfortunately as I think i may of needed two days for everything that is there! So looks like we will miss each other then by 24 hours.  A least you will be armed with your Hugo now ; )


----------



## Duncan

Nah, haha 





andrewh13 said:


> What day you thinking of Fortis? I can't go Sat but hope to go Sunday.
> 
> Duncan, will you still have 1plus2s there? Intrigued by anything you think similar but better than ie800s.


Hi Andrew, yes - I'll make sure to keep a hold of them until we've caught up


----------



## AndrewH13

Thanks. Read a good review of the AR in HiFi Choice last week.


----------



## Duncan

andrewh13 said:


> Thanks. Read a good review of the AR in HiFi Choice last week.


Current issue? - if so, will pick up a copy tomorrow 

Thanks Andrew.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

It has a picture of all the daps on the front cover they are reviewing.  Pocket players, July's editon.


----------



## Duncan

HiFi Choice was gone, but I picked up HiFi News and Record Review, and that had an article in about the M2, and a three page spread about the SoCal Head-Fi CanJam, scary how big HF is getting now...

Edit, oops, wrong magazine title, corrected.


----------



## Currawong

Attendee badges are in! PM a mod if you are going to attend and don't have yours.


----------



## warrenpchi

currawong said:


> Attendee badges are in! PM a mod if you are going to attend and don't have yours.


 

 Yay!  Thanks Amos!


----------



## Ra97oR

Them badges are pretty awesome.


----------



## krismusic

ra97or said:


> Them badges are pretty awesome.



I take it these are for exhibitors?


----------



## third_eye

duncan said:


> HiFi Choice was gone, but I picked up HiFi News and Record Review, and that had an article in about the M2, and a three page spread about the SoCal Head-Fi CanJam, scary how big HF is getting now...


 
  
 Very cool! If you get a chance, could you scan that for us?


----------



## AppleheadMay

krismusic said:


> I take it these are for exhibitors?


 
  
 That's what I wonder as well. What badges?


----------



## ejong7

Look at the shiny blue badge under your posts.


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> Look at the shiny blue badge under your posts.


 
 and click on it!


----------



## AppleheadMay

ejong7 said:


> Look at the shiny blue badge under your posts.


 
  
  


third_eye said:


> and click on it!


 
  
 Ooh, sweet, I got a badge! Does it stay even after CJ?
 Maybe I should apply for the UK one as well, love the Union Jack!  
 There don't seem many requirements to apply for the UK group, bit funny no?


----------



## PhilW

ooo do we have a Badge?
  
 EDIT: No lol


----------



## episiarch

I'm attending; please badge me up when convenient.  
_EDIT: Thank you!_


----------



## Currawong

I hadn't done exhibitors and sponsors when I posted, only the list of people third_eye posted on the first page. Tracking every account of every exhibitor will take forever.
  
 So far with the badges: They'll stay in your signature for about a month before and a couple of weeks after the meet, then reside only in your profile, so as not to clutter things up.


----------



## sgtbilko

Woohoo! Got my tickets at last
  
 See you all there! (Saturday, that is)


----------



## Duncan

Absolutely OT but the Union Jack on the thread title only shows up correctly on iOS... On android and windows shows as "GB" text... Not sure if it's just me that noticed this?!


----------



## warrenpchi

duncan said:


> Absolutely OT but the Union Jack on the thread title only shows up correctly on iOS... On android and windows shows as "GB" text... Not sure if it's just me that noticed this?!


 

 ygpm


----------



## bmichels

Regarding badges i made few months ago the following suggestion: 

since many of us are known here by their avatars and their Username rather than by their real name, I believe we should all of us wear a Badge with AVATAR + Username so that we can reconise each-other. Badges with only "real" name will not help to reconize 

something like this:




What do you think ? may be CanJam's people can organise this or send a template or send the suggestion with each registration ?


----------



## henriks

going to London


----------



## Japheel

damn it, I'm a jealous american, but there's no way I can afford the trip


----------



## krismusic

bmichels said:


> Regarding badges i made few months ago the following suggestion:
> 
> since many of us are known here by their avatars and their Username rather than by their real name, I believe we should all of us wear a Badge with AVATAR + Username so that we can reconise each-other. Badges with only "real" name will not help to reconize
> 
> ...



You are right that usernames would be more useful than real names. I was just going to write on a sticky label with a felt pen. Should do the job!


----------



## Amictus

ra97or said:


> Them badges are pretty awesome.


 

 How do you get badges? Also - does anyone know if Schiit will be there?


----------



## Amictus

amictus said:


> How do you get badges? Also - does anyone know if Schiit will be there?


 

 Oh, I've got a badge! Wonder of wonders...


----------



## David1961

I noticed Snugs Earphones are in the list of exhibitors going to the London CanJam meeting, to which I've just received some of their full shell custom sleeves for my Shure se535's, and I have to say I'm very impressed with everything about them. 
I find them to be as comfortable as my UM Miracle CIEM's, the isolation is extremely good, and my se 535's fit very securely in them.

If I'd known about these Snug custom sleeves before getting my UM Miracles, I'd have probably not got those CIEM's.
This is because in getting CIEM's they can't be sold if wanting a change, but getting Snug custom sleeves and using with IEM's, those IEM's could.


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

I volunteered for this event months ago but i've heard nothing of late.  Whats happening please?


----------



## third_eye

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> I volunteered for this event months ago but i've heard nothing of late.  Whats happening please?


 
  
 YGPM!


----------



## ejong7

Why am I missing on the fun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









third_eye said:


> YGPM!


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> Why am I missing on the fun?


 
  
 Lol, we're very busy getting ready for the real fun in a few short weeks time! We'll be in touch with all of the signed up volunteers this week to confirm availability and schedules. With that said, we do have a few open spots available for anyone interested in volunteering. Here is the info, please PM me directly if interested or for further details.
  
*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Area during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend ticket along with a CanJam London T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.


----------



## warrenpchi

japheel said:


> damn it, I'm a jealous american, but there's no way I can afford the trip


 

 Slightly off topic, but you do realize...


----------



## Japheel

warrenpchi said:


> Slightly off topic, but you do realize...


dude, I love you


----------



## moedawg140

warrenpchi said:


> Slightly off topic, but you do realize...


 
  
 LOVE the artwork and time you put into these flyers.
  
 On another note, gotta love these hours we are both up!


----------



## nepherte

warrenpchi said:


> Slightly off topic, but you do realize...


 

 Yup. I'll be there. All they way from Belgium


----------



## bmichels

nepherte said:


> Yup. I'll be there. All they way from Belgium


 
 It will be closer to come to London


----------



## nepherte

bmichels said:


> It will be closer to come to London



Not really. I'm not in Europe by then.


----------



## krismusic

bmichels said:


> It will be closer to come to London



Blimey! You get around for meets don't you?!


----------



## genuine0077

Got a question.
 It's my first time going to this event.
 Are you able to buy any of the products on the spot?
 Or is it just for demonstration only.
  
 Only asking since I have some products of interest! 
 Cheers in advance!


----------



## genuine0077

third_eye said:


> We're pleased to announce Questyle as an official sponsor of CanJam London 2015!


 
 OH YES!! I am so eager to try the QP1!
 Would there be stocks on sale on the spot?


----------



## Duncan

Hi All,

Hopefully things will change between now and then, however - just had the following alert pop up:



> UNITED KINGDOM: First Great Western train drivers to strike on 29-31 August First Great Western train drivers represented by the Rail, Maritime and Transport union will hold a 72-hour strike from 29 to 31 August over what they claim are threats to jobs, services and safety from the planned introduction of new trains in 2017. ADVICE: Anticipate disruption to First Great Western services from 29-31 August.




Might be worth, those that are coming in by rail, from the west - keeping an eye on this situation - I cannot believe that they're proposing to do it on the bank holiday, when most people will be going to visit friends and family...

Any sympathy I might've had for them is fast evaporating...


----------



## Cagin

duncan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hopefully things will change between now and then, however - just had the following alert pop up:
> Might be worth, those that are coming in by rail, from the west - keeping an eye on this situation - I cannot believe that they're proposing to do it on the bank holiday, when most people will be going to visit friends and family...
> ...


 
 Eurostar train isn't included right?


----------



## pcourtney

david1961 said:


> I noticed Snugs Earphones are in the list of exhibitors going to the London CanJam meeting, to which I've just received some of their full shell custom sleeves for my Shure se535's, and I have to say I'm very impressed with everything about them.
> I find them to be as comfortable as my UM Miracle CIEM's, the isolation is extremely good, and my se 535's fit very securely in them.
> 
> If I'd known about these Snug custom sleeves before getting my UM Miracles, I'd have probably not got those CIEM's.
> This is because in getting CIEM's they can't be sold if wanting a change, but getting Snug custom sleeves and using with IEM's, those IEM's could.


 
  
 they have transformed my listening pleasure with my old Shure E500 iem's (which are the same as the SE530 model ) , I could not hear any difference between the E500 and my friend who has the later SE535 iems like you have 
  
 http://shure.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3963/related/1/session/L2F2LzEvdGltZS8xNDM4NjIyMzk2L3NpZC9qejdNel9zbQ%3D%3D
  
 https://snugsearphones.co.uk/product/snugs-set-wired-sme10/
  
 a big thumbs up for SNUGS


----------



## Duncan

cagin said:


> Eurostar train isn't included right?


no, and coming into St Pancras, you'll be unaffected, short of the ongoing issues French side, but they seem to be causing minimal delays now


----------



## tranhieu

I'd like to ask how people here register for the member showcase? I Pm-ed warrenpchi about 2 weeks ago but no reply as of yet


----------



## warrenpchi

tranhieu said:


> I'd like to ask how people here register for the member showcase? I Pm-ed warrenpchi about 2 weeks ago but no reply as of yet


 
 Sorry tranhieu, I've been furiously busy trying to prep our materials in order to make a print deadline... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  which was just completed moments ago.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 That said, we have something very special in mind for your member showcase setup... and that necessitated us having to line up a few other things in advance.  I've just about got it taken care of here on this end, so I'll be briefing you shortly.


----------



## krismusic

The HeadFi UK group are hoping to host a dinner in a restaurant near the venue on the Saturday evening of CanJam. All are cordially invited. I'm afraid that you will have to pay for your dinner but I will organise the venue if there is enough interest. It is my intention to find somewhere pleasant within walking distance of the venue. Hopefully a great opportunity for people to meet up, have something to eat and drink and shoot the HeadFi breeze! Please either post here or PM me if you are up for it, so that I have an idea of how many to book for.


----------



## third_eye

AKG, JBL, Harmon/Kardon, and Yurbuds added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Ra97oR

They just keep coming do they...


----------



## third_eye

ra97or said:


> They just keep coming do they...


 
  
 Yes indeed!


----------



## third_eye

SoundMAGIC, Aurisonics, and Comply added to exhibitor list!


----------



## episiarch

I wouldn't dream of pulling anyone away from the glory that is CanJam, but for the possible edification of those who might not plan to spend the _entire_ weekend meeting your fellow Head-Fi'ers and listening to headphones (perish the thought, I know), or for those traveling with families of diverse interests, here is another event that weekend just one Tube stop away, at King's Cross:
  


> CURIOUS? A free weekend festival of knowledge and learning. The festival will feature science workshops, fascinating talks, family-friendly music and dance, language lessons and even metaphysical poetry! Wander through our maze of discovery and encounter live experiments, weird and wonderful music, and unexpected pop-up performances.
> All activities are completely free and there will be something for everyone! From play areas for tots to workshops for inquisitive teens. Or for the more mature guest, life-skills talks on how to bag your dream job or partner.


----------



## tranhieu

warrenpchi said:


> Sorry tranhieu, I've been furiously busy trying to prep our materials in order to make a print deadline...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome! I particularly like the logo with part of the Union Flag inside.
  
 No problem, I was afraid I couldn't make it as the deadline had already passed few weeks ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will be looking forward to the details.


----------



## krismusic

krismusic said:


> The HeadFi UK group are hoping to host a dinner in a restaurant near the venue on the Saturday evening of CanJam. All are cordially invited. I'm afraid that you will have to pay for your dinner but I will organise the venue if there is enough interest. It is my intention to find somewhere pleasant within walking distance of the venue. Hopefully a great opportunity for people to meet up, have something to eat and drink and shoot the HeadFi breeze! Please either post here or PM me if you are up for it, so that I have an idea of how many to book for.



No takers?!


----------



## krismusic

It's been pointed out to me that people may well be interested nearer the time. 
I will have to book space at a restaurant and anywhere nice will get booked up. 
Nows the time to speak up if you fancy it or it may well not happen. 
The idea is to go on after the first day of CanJam ends. 
Maybe stopping by the Russell Hotel bar first.


----------



## moedawg140

For those that are traveling to the UK from other countries that do not use the same wattage/power plugs, etc., it may be best to bring along a watt converter set such as this one:


----------



## warrenpchi

amictus said:


> amictus said:
> 
> 
> > How do you get badges?
> ...


 
  
 Lol!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


japheel said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly off topic, but you do realize...
> ...


 
  
 I love you too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


moedawg140 said:


> LOVE the artwork and time you put into these flyers.
> 
> On another note, gotta love these hours we are both up!


 
  
 Thanks bro!  Yeah, I maintain some crazy hours... and having CanJam print deadlines only exacerbate my condition.  Wait until CanJam SoCal 2016 rolls around...
  


nepherte said:


> Yup. I'll be there. All they way from Belgium


 
  
 Gonna be a great time!  I'll probably be at the Head-Fi table, you've gotta come by and say hello!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


third_eye said:


> AKG, JBL, Harmon/Kardon, and Yurbuds added to exhibitor list!
> 
> Originally Posted by *third_eye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SoundMAGIC, Aurisonics, and Comply added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!?!?!  YOU CRAZY ORGANIZER YOU!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


krismusic said:


> krismusic said:
> 
> 
> > The HeadFi UK group are hoping to host a dinner in a restaurant near the venue on the Saturday evening of CanJam. All are cordially invited. I'm afraid that you will have to pay for your dinner but I will organise the venue if there is enough interest. It is my intention to find somewhere pleasant within walking distance of the venue. Hopefully a great opportunity for people to meet up, have something to eat and drink and shoot the HeadFi breeze! Please either post here or PM me if you are up for it, so that I have an idea of how many to book for.
> ...


 
  
 Don't be disheartened kris, in my experience, it takes a while for people to jump in.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


moedawg140 said:


> For those that are traveling to the UK from other countries that do not use the same wattage/power plugs, etc., it may be best to bring along a watt converter set


 
  
 BTW, the Hotel Russell has US standard power outlets in their guest rooms.


----------



## moedawg140

warrenpchi said:


> ...BTW, the Hotel Russell has US standard power outlets in their guest rooms.


 
  
 Very good to know, thanks!  I wonder regarding the rest of the hotel, and other places (cafes, various waiting areas, etc.)?


----------



## TokenGesture

moedawg140 said:


> Very good to know, thanks!  I wonder regarding the rest of the hotel, and other places (cafes, various waiting areas, etc.)?


Unlikely


----------



## warrenpchi

tokengesture said:


> moedawg140 said:
> 
> 
> > Very good to know, thanks!  I wonder regarding the rest of the hotel, and other places (cafes, various waiting areas, etc.)?
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, the Russell seems to be very unique in that regard.  I have a world adapter kit for my Mac, and a world USB charger for my other devices, so I'm all set.


----------



## moedawg140

tokengesture said:


> Unlikely


 
  
 Yup, hence the watt converter set suggestion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


warrenpchi said:


> Yeah, the Russell seems to be very unique in that regard.  I have a world adapter kit for my Mac, and a world USB charger for my other devices, so I'm all set.


 
  
 Nice!  You're good to go.  I still need to purchase the watt converter set, as I just took the pictures and didn't actually buy it.


----------



## warrenpchi

moedawg140 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the Russell seems to be very unique in that regard.  I have a world adapter kit for my Mac, and a world USB charger for my other devices, so I'm all set.
> ...


 
  
 Y U act like you're not rooming with me?


----------



## moedawg140

warrenpchi said:


> Y U act like you're not rooming with me?


----------



## AppleheadMay

moedawg140 said:


> Very good to know, thanks!  I wonder regarding the rest of the hotel, and other places (cafes, various waiting areas, etc.)?


 
  
 A bar/restaurant as I understood. Doesn't just about any hotel actually have that?
  


warrenpchi said:


> Yeah, the Russell seems to be very unique in that regard.  I have a world adapter kit for my Mac, and a world USB charger for my other devices, so I'm all set.


 
  
 Is US voltage out that unique in hotels in the UK?
 I wouldn't know since I've only been to the UK twice and the first time was 30 years ago.
 But I've just been to a little hotel in a very small town called Potton and it had both voltages out on every outlet in the room as well.
  
  
  
  
 I am bringing a wordlwide plug adapter that doesn't convert any voltages. I hook up a power strip to that in order to have 4 outlets. As far as I know most gear that uses a wall-wart can take any voltage so I can charge camera, laptop, phone, etc...


----------



## moedawg140

appleheadmay said:


> A bar/restaurant as I understood. Doesn't just about any hotel actually have that?...


 
  
  
 If you are referring to US compatible outlets with the correct (US) outlets with power in other countries, I am not certain since I have never been to the UK/London.  Bringing along the wattage converter set will avoid any possible issues with regards to power and plug non-compatibility.


----------



## AppleheadMay

moedawg140 said:


> If you are referring to US compatible outlets with the correct (US) watches in other countries, I am not certain since I have never been to the UK/London.  Bringing along the wattage converter set will avoid any possible issues with regards to power and plug non-compatibility.


 
  
 No, was referring to the bar/restaurant ...
 But I'm starting to see I misunderstood something here. I thought he was asking what kind of bars etc... there were but he was asking about the outlets in them actually ...
 *cough* I can type all this without blushing!


----------



## moedawg140

appleheadmay said:


> No, was referring to the bar/restaurant ...
> But I'm starting to see I misunderstood something here. I thought he was asking what kind of bars etc... there were but he was asking about the outlets in them actually ...
> *cough* I can type all this without blushing!


 
  
 No worries, all is good.


----------



## warrenpchi

episiarch said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wouldn't dream of pulling anyone away from the glory that is CanJam, but for the possible edification of those who might not plan to spend the _entire_ weekend meeting your fellow Head-Fi'ers and listening to headphones (perish the thought, I know)
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you guys are interested in learning something, we do have seminars planned.


----------



## AppleheadMay

warrenpchi said:


> If you guys are interested in learning something, we do have seminars planned.


 
  
 Very nice! Will try to attend two of those.


----------



## tranhieu

Anyone knows if Wifi will be available during the event?


----------



## Duncan

appleheadmay said:


> But I've just been to a little hotel in a very small town called Potton and it had both voltages out on every outlet in the room as well.


funny, I live very close to there (assuming there isn't more than one, about 50 miles outside of London, near to Biggleswade?!)...

Folks, those adaptors in hotel rooms are pretty common, but are for low power consumption devices (they're designed primarily for shavers) so don't expect to run big amps or anything off of them, better off getting at least one adapter if carrying heavy drain chargers etc...


----------



## third_eye

tranhieu said:


> Anyone knows if Wifi will be available during the event?


 
  
 yes, wifi will be available!


----------



## krismusic

krismusic said:


> No takers?!



There's a couple of ways to go with this. Either dinner at a slightly upmarket place or cheap and cheerful Pizza.


----------



## AppleheadMay

duncan said:


> funny, I live very close to there (assuming there isn't more than one, about 50 miles outside of London, near to Biggleswade?!)...
> 
> Folks, those adaptors in hotel rooms are pretty common, but are for low power consumption devices (they're designed primarily for shavers) so don't expect to run big amps or anything off of them, better off getting at least one adapter if carrying heavy drain chargers etc...


 
  
 Yes, near Biggleswade where I spent a wholde day at highendheadphones.co.uk on the Milton Farm.


----------



## s7uart

I'm relatively new to Head-fi scene but I've just bought a ticket for Sunday, it sounds like a great day out, I'm looking forward to it, especially trying / comparing a lot of headphones I'm interested in, particularly the Ether's . See you all there.

warrenpchi will you be bringing your Cavalli LC along? I'd be interested to try / see it in the flesh, my gut instinct is that the one I've ordered won't turn up by this date. Got my fingers crossed that it does.


----------



## Sleepaphobic

This looks absolutely awesome!
  
 Are we allowed to bring a pair of cans and plug them into units at the show?


----------



## warrenpchi

appleheadmay said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > If you guys are interested in learning something, we do have seminars planned.
> ...


 
  
 Should be great fun!  I'm more familiar with Dan's story than most, and I can tell you that it's a pretty interesting tale filled with trials and tribulations.  I've also had a chance to hear Rob Watts talk about his design philosophy, which helps to lend some fascinating insight into why Chord products sound so musical.  And of course, the Ask the Editors panel will probably be a riot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


duncan said:


> Folks, those adaptors in hotel rooms are pretty common, but are for low power consumption devices (they're designed primarily for shavers) so don't expect to run big amps or anything off of them, better off getting at least one adapter if carrying heavy drain chargers etc...


 
  
 Oooh, good to know!  Thanks Duncan!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


s7uart said:


> @warrenpchi will you be bringing your Cavalli LC along? I'd be interested to try / see it in the flesh, my gut instinct is that the one I've ordered won't turn up by this date. Got my fingers crossed that it does.


 
  
 Sure, I can bring it.


----------



## s7uart

warrenpchi said:


> Sure, I can bring it.




Thank you.


----------



## Cagin

warrenpchi said:


> Sure, I can bring it.


 
 Nice! I'm curious if it could be silent enough to take the hiss out of the Omega's ^^
 Still ashamed had to cancel my pre-order [to afford the Savant].


----------



## warrenpchi

s7uart said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, I can bring it.
> ...


 
  
 Happy to bring it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


cagin said:


> Nice! I'm curious if it could be silent enough to take the hiss out of the Omega's ^^
> Still ashamed had to cancel my pre-order [to afford the Savant].


 
  
 Lol, the Savant is a great piece!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I think that, once you hear it, you'll end up ordering the Carbon again anyway.  Just saying' get your wallet ready.
  
  
 BTW, looks like we're gonna have a pretty good time right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Ethan (@third_eye) has been working very hard to make sure we all have plenty of gear to check out... and doing a stellar job of it too!


----------



## tranhieu

third_eye said:


> yes, wifi will be available!


 
 Cool! Are the hotspots there free or on paid basis? Standing at the table the might get a bit tedious in the afternoon


----------



## AppleheadMay

warrenpchi said:


> BTW, looks like we're gonna have a pretty good time right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Starting to get quite a nice list! 
 Hope AT debuts the new ATH-L6000ANV in London.


----------



## Ra97oR

appleheadmay said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, looks like we're gonna have a pretty good time right?
> ...



Don't start saying things like that. It will only go terribly wrong for my wallet.


----------



## Duncan

Three weeks to go...

Cannot believe how quickly this has come around!


----------



## AppleheadMay

ra97or said:


> Don't start saying things like that. It will only go terribly wrong for my wallet.


 
  
 You still have a wallet? I sold mine a while ago.


----------



## Duncan

My CanJam funds have been dealt a severe blow after my visit the optometrist earlier...

Northing wrong with my eyes from what I see, but +0.25 on one eye and -0.25 on the other, so - getting corrective lenses, haha - ended up being a hussy, going for the most expensive type, and some of the most expensive frames - two pairs, I won't say how much I spent, other than that I could've bought a great new cable for my Laylas with the money I spent


----------



## LFC_SL

Buy online. Have had excellent experiences with ciliaryblue regalzing frames. Glassesdirect for completely new glasses


----------



## DimitriTrush

Dimitri here (MusicaAcoustics Japan) greetings to all UK audio and gadget enthusiast.
 Are you as excited as I am?
 I have prepared some of my favorite IEMs, Daps and DACs as well aftermarket cables.
 a world premier, never seen before Earsonics Sm2 IFI, Venture Craft Soundrioid Vantam Red dot DAC/AMP,Oriolus 4 driver hybrid universals, Mass-Kobo 404 fully balanced Amp among few.
 I will be also doing Lucky Draw right at the event, as well as offering CanJam UK specials so make sure to bring lots of pounds!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Looking forward to my first CanJam UK.
 See you in London.
  
 Regards,
 D.T


----------



## warrenpchi

duncan said:


> Three weeks to go...
> 
> Cannot believe how quickly this has come around!


 
  
 Exactly what I was thinking!  And the show happens in a flash once it's upon us.  Speaking from experience, there is simply never enough time to take it all in.  Rather bittersweet actually... six months of hard work, and it all comes down to less than 24 hours of actual show time.
  


appleheadmay said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > appleheadmay said:
> ...


 
  
 Lol, and to think, Jude's CanJam London preview video isn't even out yet.  I'll be making a few posts soon to provide you guys with a preview of a few things that will be there.  But please stay tuned for Jude's video (which will have all the juicy news in it).
  


duncan said:


> My CanJam funds have been dealt a severe blow after my visit the optometrist earlier...
> 
> Northing wrong with my eyes from what I see, but +0.25 on one eye and -0.25 on the other, so - getting corrective lenses, haha - ended up being a hussy, going for the most expensive type, and some of the most expensive frames - two pairs, I won't say how much I spent, other than that I could've bought a great new cable for my Laylas with the money I spent


 
  
 Yeah... that sucks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is this the first time you've had a prescription?
  


dimitritrush said:


> Dimitri here (MusicaAcoustics Japan) greetings to all UK audio and gadget enthusiast.
> Are you as excited as I am?


 
  
 YES!  Good to see you here Dimitri!  We didn't have much of a chance to hang out in SoCal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW everyone... if there's been something hard-to-get from Japan that you've been wanting, you might want to contact Dimitri about it.  He could probably get it much easier than you can, and maybe bring it with him?  Just a thought.


----------



## ejong7

warrenpchi said:


> BTW everyone... if there's been something hard-to-get from Japan that you've been wanting, you might want to contact Dimitri about it.  He could probably get it much easier than you can, and maybe bring it with him?  Just a thought.


 
 If he or the fostex people could bring the new HP-V8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 Well not having high hopes for that it weighs like what 30kgs?


----------



## DimitriTrush

Hello Fostex fan!
 I am sure Fostex is going to exhibit all their newest gear in London, unless is only for Japanese market with 110 Volts power source.
 BTW, I ( MusicaAcoustics) specialized in  portable and semi portable DACs/Amp/DAPs
 some hi-fi gear is also something that is possible to bring along .
  ....my suitcases have some space for spare parts, any one contact Dimitri (me) > prior UK I have other places to visit so departing on the 24th, 2 weeks left.
  Hope I can make it through the customs...


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

will there be a raffle at this event?


----------



## DimitriTrush

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> will there be a raffle at this event?


 
  
 Yes the organizers will do one
 as well as I will be doing one myself at the table. Any one attending the event can participate in my lucky Draw as well as those who can not make it. 
 Simply shoot me an e-mail..
 yours, Dimitri


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey everybody, IT'S T-SHIRT TIME!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Those of you who have ordered t-shirts at our meets and shows before already know this drill.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  To reserve your shirt, please reply (post in *this* thread, do *not* PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size that you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line.  For example, this is my "order":
  
*warrenpchi|L|3*
*warrenpchi|S|1*
  
 The above order accounts for three shirts for me, and one shirt for m'lady.  Oh BTW, if you intend to wear the shirt at the show, and would like a fresh shirt for each day, don't forget to order two.  In my case above, I'm ordering three because I'll also need an extra one for set-up day.
  
 T-shirts are £15 each, and will be both picked-up and paid-for at the show, though we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts.  The deadline for t-shirt orders is noon (12:00p) London time (GMT+0), on Monday, August 17th, 2015.  @moedawg140 will tabulate all of the reservations posted in this thread.


----------



## Currawong

Currawong|M|1


----------



## ejong7

Do the volunteers have to post theirs here as well?


----------



## warrenpchi

ejong7 said:


> Do the volunteers have to post theirs here as well?


 

 Nope, we've got ya covered mate.


----------



## Turrican2

Turrican2|L|1


----------



## moedawg140

currawong said:


> Currawong|M|1


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## moedawg140

turrican2 said:


> Turrican2|L|1


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## warrenpchi

dimitritrush said:


> vgoghs earfrmsc said:
> 
> 
> > will there be a raffle at this event?
> ...


 
  
 Yup, we sure will!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We're just assembling final prize information now.


----------



## PhilW

are proud to be the supporting retailer at CanJam London as we return to the Hotel Russell again for the 3rd time. During the CanJam weekend we will partnering with many of the major brands to offer show deals for everyone attending including some exclusive packages. 
  
At the show we will also be offering FREE 3D scans courtesy of Oxford based ACS and Danish company Linum will be in attendance with a range of their cables on show with 2 PIN, MMCX and T2 connectors to suit. We have found Linum to be an awesome upgrade and they produce some excellent quality cables that amaze with their size. 
  
  
We look forward to seeing you all at CanJam London.


----------



## zenpunk

Interesting. Do we get to keep those 3D scans for potential future purchases? Should we bring a USB stick to save the file?


----------



## LFC_SL

More tube strikes announced:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-33866704

Not on the actual weekend of canjam, but may affect anyone flying or travelling into London during the week.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

warrenpchi said:


> Hey everybody, IT'S T-SHIRT TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Bonesy Jonesy|XL|2


----------



## Gilly87

Gilly87 | L | 2
 Gilly87 | S | 1


----------



## Duncan

Duncan|M|1

Really hoping for a Layla unbalanced upgrade cable.............


----------



## moedawg140

bonesy jonesy said:


> Bonesy Jonesy|XL|2







gilly87 said:


> Gilly87 | L | 2
> Gilly87 | S | 1







duncan said:


> Duncan|M|1
> 
> Really hoping for a Layla unbalanced upgrade cable.............




Got you three down!


----------



## snejk

snejk | L | 1


----------



## moedawg140

snejk said:


> snejk | L | 1




Got you down!


----------



## Tony1110

philw said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]are proud to be the supporting retailer at CanJam London as we return to the Hotel Russell again for the 3rd time. During the CanJam weekend we will partnering with many of the major brands to offer show deals for everyone attending including some exclusive packages.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000CD]At the show we will also be offering FREE 3D scans courtesy of Oxford based ACS and Danish company Linum will be in attendance with a range of their cables on show with 2 PIN, MMCX and T2 connectors to suit. We have found Linum to be an awesome upgrade and they produce some excellent quality cables that amaze with their size.[/COLOR]
> 
> ...




This is just one of the many things that makes me wish I were able to attend.


----------



## Eternal Phoenix

Eternal Phoenix|M|1

Really looking forward to this now, just need to survive last 11 days of JOGLE and hope they don't extend the train strike!


----------



## moedawg140

eternal phoenix said:


> Eternal Phoenix|M|1
> 
> Really looking forward to this now, just need to survive last 11 days of JOGLE and hope they don't extend the train strike!


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## inthere

Trying to make it on the 29th, already bought my ticket but last minute work could come up.


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask about if vendors sell their stuff at can jam, and the prices similar to usa prices or to uk prices, because in uk all audio gears are heavily taxed
  
 i am asking this becuase i plan to visit uk, but if prices for iems, or daps will have the same crazy prices as online stores in uk then its not worth it to buy anything at can jam


----------



## Duncan

sound eq said:


> can i ask about if vendors sell their stuff at can jam, and the prices similar to usa prices or to uk prices, because in uk all audio gears are heavily taxed
> 
> i am asking this becuase i plan to visit uk, but if prices for iems, or daps will have the same crazy prices as online stores in uk then its not worth it to buy anything at can jam


Not quite true, if we compare UK price to US price, most online stores do not (for logical reasons) include state tax, which drive up the price, and then those overseas manufacturers need to offer a slice of profit to the distributor, and that is why the price is so much higher (perceptually)...

Would be interesting to compare salaries and benefits between UK and U.S. (Obviously not in this thread) as in the UK most healthcare is free, not so in the U.S., as mentioned, tax is shown inclusive in the UK, but exclusive in the U.S...


----------



## Ra97oR

Would most likely receive the Cayin C5DAC USB DAC in time for Canjam.


----------



## bmichels

Registered for 2 days....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Coming all te way from Belgium to meet you guys...


----------



## Sound Eq

duncan said:


> Not quite true, if we compare UK price to US price, most online stores do not (for logical reasons) include state tax, which drive up the price, and then those overseas manufacturers need to offer a slice of profit to the distributor, and that is why the price is so much higher (perceptually)...
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting to compare salaries and benefits between UK and U.S. (Obviously not in this thread) as in the UK most healthcare is free, not so in the U.S., as mentioned, tax is shown inclusive in the UK, but exclusive in the U.S...



 


this answer did not answer my question, so would the items sold in canjam be as comparable to usa prices or similar to uk online store prices


----------



## Sound Eq

guys I really need some answers and i am so hesitant to book the tickets from israel to uk if i do not get answers to the 2 below
  
 1- will prices be as comparable to usa prices in the canjam for iems and headphones and daps
 2- will i be able to buy cowon p1 or zx2
  
 i need such answer because first its not worth the money if i arrive to canjam to be slapped that audio gadgets as daps or iems will be sold at canjam for the prices i see on the online uk stores , as the prices in uk are just ridiculous high and so inflated compared to amazon
  
 also i would like be able to find and listen to zx2 and cowon p1 and i do not see them in the list


----------



## third_eye

sound eq said:


> guys I really need some answers and i am so hesitant to book the tickets from israel to uk if i do not get answers to the 2 below
> 
> 1- will prices be as comparable to usa prices in the canjam for iems and headphones and daps
> 2- will i be able to buy cowon p1 or zx2
> ...


 
  
 I can't provide an accurate answer to this question. What I can say is that there will be many Show Specials going on (these will be posted up in the next couple of day as we are still getting updates) which will certainly be of benefit as compared to local UK prices. The real benefit of attending CanJam is the ability to demo a huge variety of gear from different manufacturers, not to mention the social aspect of hanging out with fellow Headfiers from all over the world. If you can swing it, you should definitely come out!


----------



## Duncan

sound eq said:


> also i would like be able to find and listen to zx2 and cowon p1 and i do not see them in the list


...Neither manufacturer is attending, so only if Head-fiers take them...

My personal thought on this, as you've mentioned Amazon, would be to save t6he air fare and accommodation costs and buy locally...

How much are the ZX2 and P1 locally? (haha, thinking dark thoughts of selling you my ZX2!!)


----------



## Sound Eq

Fo





duncan said:


> ...Neither manufacturer is attending, so only if Head-fiers take them...
> 
> My personal thought on this, as you've mentioned Amazon, would be to save t6he air fare and accommodation costs and buy locally...
> 
> How much are the ZX2 and P1 locally? (haha, thinking dark thoughts of selling you my ZX2!!)




For killer price offer I might consider ))


----------



## warrenpchi

Hello everybody!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 For those of you interested in knowing what show specials will be offered - as well as what SHaG prizes are available - we've updated both of those posts!
  

*Show Specials:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/762797/canjam-london-2015-is-official-august-29-30-2015#post_11506850*
*SHaG Details:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/762797/canjam-london-2015-is-official-august-29-30-2015#post_11506851*


----------



## DimitriTrush

sound eq said:


> Fo
> For killer price offer I might consider
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Shalom
 I will be bringing lots of gear coming all the way from Tokyo.
 Specials also be available (not sure why official CanJam Specials do not list my offerings...)
 If any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## warrenpchi

dimitritrush said:


> sound eq said:
> 
> 
> > Fo
> ...


 
  
 Hi Dmitri, I did not receive your list of CanJam London 2015 specials.  Could you please PM them to me?  Thanks!


----------



## krismusic

OK. This is my last attempt to gather interest in this. Together with HeadFi UK group I am proposing a dinner on the Saturday night after CanJam. 
There are two options. 
Option 1. I can reserve a function room at The Parcel Yard. A unique pub/restaurant in Kings Cross Station. 
We can have The Boardroom. Which accommodates twelve people. 
We have to commit to a minimum spend of £250 between us. 
Option 2 is to book a table at Prezzo. A pizza restaurant on the corner of the street that The Russell Hotel is on. 
If I don't get some serious interest in this over the next couple of days it won't happen.
Register here or PM me if you would like to come along.
 Please tell me which option you prefer. 
Can you also say if you would be happy to go with the other option if it has majority interest?
Many thanks.


----------



## conquerator2

i MIGHT STILL MAKE THIS! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 #Hype


----------



## third_eye

conquerator2 said:


> i MIGHT STILL MAKE THIS! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just do it, you know you want to!


----------



## conquerator2

third_eye said:


> Just do it, you know you want to!




Oh you know it!
So I only gotta buy the ticket? Would I have a table?
This would be my first CanJam (duh!) so I dunno 
Thanks!


----------



## third_eye

conquerator2 said:


> Oh you know it!
> So I only gotta buy the ticket? Would I have a table?
> This would be my first CanJam (duh!) so I dunno
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, just buy a ticket, show up and prepare to be blown away by the amount of gear on hand to try out!


----------



## conquerator2

third_eye said:


> Yes, just buy a ticket, show up and prepare to be blown away by the amount of gear on hand to try out!




Jaysus! I could bring some of my own gear, of course.
But man!
I would bring a drive of music and all!
Oh boy, I don't think I can miss that!
I will do my best to make it...
Will we have Ethers, Dharmas, HE1000s and Staxes?
I had to ask


----------



## conquerator2

It would be amazing to meet everybody in person.
This website has been a daily thing for me since I joined


----------



## third_eye

conquerator2 said:


> Jaysus! I could bring some of my own gear, of course.
> But man!
> I would bring a drive of music and all!
> Oh boy, I don't think I can miss that!
> ...


 
  
 Definitely yes on the Ethers, HE1000's, and various Staxes. Maybe on the Dharmas.


conquerator2 said:


> It would be amazing to meet everybody in person.
> This website has been a daily thing for me since I joined


 
  
 Yes, one of the coolest things about attending is getting to hang out with friends who share this crazy passion of ours.


----------



## conquerator2

third_eye said:


> Definitely yes on the Ethers, HE1000's, and various Staxes. Maybe on the Dharmas.
> 
> Yes, one of the coolest things about attending is getting to hang out with friends who share this crazy passion of ours.


 
 Super cool!
  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I'll confirm as soon as I can


----------



## conquerator2

This was the easy step


----------



## third_eye

conquerator2 said:


> This was the easy step


 
  
 YAY!





 
  
 Now we just need to get you sorted out with a CanJam badge!


----------



## conquerator2

third_eye said:


> YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Cool! 
 I'll do what you tell me


----------



## Duncan

conquerator2 said:


> Cool!
> I'll do what you tell me


Its already there! (on your signature)


----------



## SleepyOne

Will be there on 29th!


----------



## third_eye

duncan said:


> Its already there! (on your signature)


 
  
 Whoa, that was fast!


----------



## third_eye

Please make sure to get your T-Shirt orders in before the end of the weekend! We will be bringing VERY few extras with us so if you want one, please let us know the qty and size needed. These are more fitted rather than boxy/baggy.


----------



## conquerator2

third_eye said:


> Please make sure to get your T-Shirt orders in before the end of the weekend! We will be bringing VERY few extras with us so if you want one, please let us know the qty and size needed. These are more fitted rather than boxy/baggy.



Oooh, where'd I get one?
 
Also, am I right to assume that the head-fi rates for the Russell hotel are already accounted for (and that the price is per night, not all nights 27 through 30?)?
 
Thank you


----------



## moedawg140

conquerator2 said:


> Oooh, where'd I get one?
> 
> Also, am I right to assume that the head-fi rates for the Russell hotel are already accounted for?
> 
> Thank you


 
  
 Regarding your first question, here you go:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/762797/canjam-london-2015-is-official-august-29-30-2015#post_11506907


----------



## conquerator2

moedawg140 said:


> Regarding your first question, here you go:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/762797/canjam-london-2015-is-official-august-29-30-2015#post_11506907




Thank you kindly  I will throw in one ASAP!
If anyone knows the answer to question 2 regarding the discounted rates, It'd be appreciated, otherwise I'll ask the hotel tomorrow


----------



## moedawg140

conquerator2 said:


> Thank you kindly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No worries at all.  I'll be ready to put you down when you do!


----------



## third_eye

conquerator2 said:


> Thank you kindly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Unfortunately, the discounted rates are now over. Please contact the hotel directly for current rates/availability.


----------



## Cagin

What are the T-Shirt sizes available? Any measurements if possible?
  
  
 Quote:


krismusic said:


> OK. This is my last attempt to gather interest in this. Together with HeadFi UK group I am proposing a dinner on the Saturday night after CanJam.
> There are two options.
> Option 1. I can reserve a function room at The Parcel Yard. A unique pub/restaurant in Kings Cross Station.
> We can have The Boardroom. Which accommodates twelve people.
> ...


 
 +1  option #2


----------



## Cagin

warrenpchi said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Are volunteers allowed to participate in the SHaG ?


----------



## moedawg140

> Originally Posted by *Cagin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the T-Shirt sizes available?


 
  
 I was told by Warren that they went up to 4XL with regards to t-shirt sizes at least on one occasion.


----------



## Cagin

moedawg140 said:


> I was told by Warren that they went up to 4XL with regards to t-shirt sizes at least on one occasion.


 
 Alright, thanks. I'll pm him so I know exactly what I need.


----------



## moedawg140

cagin said:


> Alright, thanks. I'll pm him so I know exactly what I need.


 
  
 Happy to help.  I'm sure he will hook you up!


----------



## warrenpchi

Hi guys!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've gotten your PMs, but I just wanted to reply to the questions here in the thread so that everybody knows.
  
  
*T-Shirt Sizing*
  
 I'm afraid we don't have exact dimensions for the shirts, and probably won't by the time we have to order.  The reason is because our shirt vendor is always trying to get the best shirts they can, and the textiles industry here is very competitive with frequent bidding and such.  That said...
  
 We are opting for slightly fitted shirts, which means that the shirts slightly taper inward at the stomach.  So if you are borderline between two sizes, you may wish to opt for the larger of the two.  The shirts will be pre-shrunk and 100% cotton, so we don't imagine them shrinking any further with repeated wash cycles.
  
 Hope that helps!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
*SHaG Eligibility for Volunteers*
  
 Yes, CanJam London Volunteers are most certainly eligible for entry into the SHaG.  As far as staff, only us organizers and staff managers (Ethan, Jude, Maurice and I) are not as we will be physically drawing the winning entries.  So by all means, SHaG away!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also, I should note that we have traditionally had a special provision - for volunteers that elect to take shifts lasting an entire day - by granting them automatic entry into the SHaG.  Sacrificing one entire day in service to fellow Head-Fiers is something that we greatly appreciate.  And since that drastically reduces the amount of show-going time, we feel it only fair to lessen the burden of having to spend much of one's free day gathering SHaG validations.


----------



## Cagin

Warren 
  
  
@moedawg140     Cagin|XXL|1


----------



## moedawg140

cagin said:


> Warren
> 
> 
> @moedawg140     Cagin|XXL|1


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## conquerator2

conquerator2/XL/1

Thanks!

Accomodation taken care of. Bless my mate


----------



## moedawg140

conquerator2 said:


> conquerator2/XL/1
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Accomodation taken care of. Bless my mate


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## eightbitraptor

Wish I could make this, but I'm not going to be in the country.
  
 Hope everyone has a great time and I'm looking forward to drooling over a round-up thread or two


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

try the  For Sale forums you might find something there, X3, Hidizs AP100. Take your time, do some research here and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## third_eye

Wireworld added to exhibitor list!


----------



## conquerator2

How many members do we got?
Also, how'd I go about setting gear? Say I bring something portable or something more stationary, do I have to watch over it all time or can I stroll around no worries


----------



## AppleheadMay

Been browsing this thread another time for a bit and it seems this event is starting to get bigger and bigger!
 Great work from the CanJam team I must say, really looking forward to this!
  
 I'd love to wear a T-Shirt at the show, so sign me up for two.
  
  
  
  
 AppleheadMay|L|2


----------



## third_eye

conquerator2 said:


> How many members do we got?
> Also, how'd I go about setting gear? Say I bring something portable or something more stationary, do I have to watch over it all time or can I stroll around no worries


 
  
 At this point you can bring portable equipment if you like, we do not have any available table space left.


----------



## conquerator2

third_eye said:


> At this point you can bring portable equipment if you like, we do not have any available table space left.


 
 Ah ok! Good to know. I was thinking about bringing something hefty after all, but I'll just bring the portable stuff then. Cheers!


----------



## Ra97oR

For those who are bringing in gear for community showcase, are we getting more information or confirmation?


----------



## nepherte

third_eye said:


> Please make sure to get your T-Shirt orders in before the end of the weekend! We will be bringing VERY few extras with us so if you want one, please let us know the qty and size needed. These are more fitted rather than boxy/baggy.


 
  
 Damn. Those t-shirts look good. I'm not even attending the show and I still want one  Any chance there will be t-shirts for Canjam@RMAF?


----------



## moedawg140

appleheadmay said:


> Been browsing this thread another time for a bit and it seems this event is starting to get bigger and bigger!
> Great work from the CanJam team I must say, really looking forward to this!
> 
> I'd love to wear a T-Shirt at the show, so sign me up for two.
> ...


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## AppleheadMay

nepherte said:


> Damn. Those t-shirts look good. I'm not even attending the show and I still want one  Any chance there will be t-shirts for Canjam@RMAF?




Want me to bring one for you?


----------



## AppleheadMay

moedawg140 said:


> Got you down!




Thanks!


----------



## ejong7

Ether C. Enough said.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I'd love to bring home 2 more T-shirts for our fellow Head-Fier Nepherte here. He'll be needing large ones as well.
 I guess it's best to order them under my name?
 I hope I'm not messing things up too much with this extra order.
  
 So that would be an extra order of: 
 AppleheadMay|L|2
  
 Or total order of:
 AppleheadMay|L|4


----------



## moedawg140

> Originally Posted by *AppleheadMay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd love to bring home 2 more T-shirts for our fellow Head-Fier Nepherte here. He'll be needing large ones as well.
> I guess it's best to order them under my name?
> ...


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## AppleheadMay

moedawg140 said:


> Got you down!


 
  
  
 Thanks again Moedawg, he'll be thrilled!
 See you in two weeks.


----------



## moedawg140

appleheadmay said:


> Thanks again Moedawg, he'll be thrilled!
> See you in two weeks.


 
  
 Delighted to be of assistance.  See you soon!


----------



## Sennheiser

Just confirmed my flight. I'm really looking forward to this event! 


@moedawg140 Rosmadi Mahmood|L|1


----------



## moedawg140

sennheiser said:


> Just confirmed my flight. I'm really looking forward to this event!
> 
> 
> @moedawg140 Rosmadi Mahmood|L|1


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## Sennheiser

moedawg140 said:


> Got you down!




 Thanks moedawg!


----------



## moedawg140

sennheiser said:


> Thanks moedawg!


 
  
 No worries at all.  See you soon!


----------



## conquerator2

Daym, respect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Isn't that like a record or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Also, super excited for CJ


----------



## moedawg140

I am uncertain. 

Looking forward to CanJam London as well and meeting everyone. Should be an exciting experience that we will never forget! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## TokenGesture

OK I'm in  - got my ticket for Saturday.  See you guys there


----------



## ejong7

With CJ so close now I think its about time for some hype trailer to come out.....where's Jude when you need him?


----------



## krismusic

ejong7 said:


> With CJ so close now I think its about time for some hype trailer to come out.....where's Jude when you need him?



You might want to re phrase that. It sounds very disrespectful of the guy who started this whole site.


----------



## ejong7

My apologies I did not intend for it to be rude. I thought it would sound more comical than it was.


----------



## krismusic

ejong7 said:


> My apologies I did not intend for it to be rude. I thought it would sound more comical than it was.



I may have had a sense of humour failure. No harm done.


----------



## conquerator2

ejong7 said:


> My apologies I did not intend for it to be rude. I thought it would sound more comical than it was.




I think it was alright


----------



## third_eye

Just got confirmation that press representatives from the Sunday Times and T3 will be in attendance, among many other press attendees!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Damn forgot to throw my hat in the ring for one of the Canjam T-shirts today by the deadline time! Damn busy work! 
  
 If there was an outside chance then....
  
* Fortisflyer75|XL|1*
  
 If not then no worry's. 
  
 Counting down like everyone else....


----------



## moedawg140

fortisflyer75 said:


> Damn forgot to throw my hat in the ring for one of the Canjam T-shirts today by the deadline time! Damn busy work!
> 
> If there was an outside chance then....
> 
> ...


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Thank you, very much appreciated that you have me down! Look forward to the T-shirt


----------



## bmichels

Will the new ETHER C proto there for listening ?


----------



## conquerator2

bmichels said:


> Will the new ETHER C proto there for listening ?


 
 Yes!


----------



## bmichels

conquerator2 said:


> Yes!


 
  
 Great !  I will be testing it against my ED5 to see (hear) if it can replace it as a better "closed isolating" headphone.


----------



## warrenpchi

bmichels said:


> conquerator2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes!
> ...


 

 If my guess is correct, I think the ETHER C will sound fantastic with a Viva amp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Je veux acheter un ETHER C bien que je ne pas avoir de l'argent.


----------



## moedawg140

warrenpchi said:


> If my guess is correct, I think the ETHER C will sound fantastic with a Viva amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Your ETHER does sound fantastic though.


----------



## AndrewH13

fortisflyer75 said:


> Damn forgot to throw my hat in the ring for one of the Canjam T-shirts today by the deadline time! Damn busy work!
> 
> If there was an outside chance then....
> 
> ...




Apologies, If not too late,

AndrewH13|XXL|1

Confirm Sunday attendance


----------



## moedawg140

andrewh13 said:


> Apologies, If not too late,
> 
> AndrewH13|XXL|1
> 
> Confirm Sunday attendance


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## TokenGesture

Hey - can I have my badge? Pur-lease


----------



## AndrewH13

moedawg140 said:


> Got you down!




Thanks. You coming over or just collating orders?


----------



## moedawg140

andrewh13 said:


> Thanks. You coming over or just collating orders?


 
  
 I will be there.


----------



## jsblack

warrenpchi said:


> If my guess is correct, I think the ETHER C will sound fantastic with a Viva amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 French Doctor  
  
 If my guess is correct, I think the ETHER C will sound fantastic with a Viva amp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Je veux acheter un ETHER C bien que je n'ai pas l'argent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " or " bien que je n'en ai pas les moyens.
  
 I wish i could type english sentences as well ..


----------



## jynjyn

If I find something that I like at the show do I have to pay with cash or can I use my card?


----------



## krismusic

jynjyn said:


> If I find something that I like at the show do I have to pay with cash or can I use my card?



I'm sure ways will be found to relieve you of your money!
 If the exhibitor does not have a card machine I should think they will have a friendly arrangement with someone who has. 
Wouldn't hurt to take a bit of cash though.


----------



## PhilW

jynjyn said:


> If I find something that I like at the show do I have to pay with cash or can I use my card?


 

 Either we take anything apart from luncheon vouchers.


----------



## Duncan

philw said:


> Either we take anything apart from luncheon vouchers.


Damnit! I've been collecting them for years to offload on you!!

Tempted to leave my plastic at home, got two purchases in mind...


----------



## Q Mass

Will there be anyone providing ear impressions or scans that can we can take home without a CIEM purchase?
Or will they all be conditional upon a purchase?

It's not that I don't wish to support the manufacturers exhibiting, I've just already paid for some CIEM's and need impressions.

I'll totally understand if a purchase is required, I've made my own in the past, and could do so again if necessary, but it would be interesting to get 'pro' moulds.

BTW @Ethan, I may be able to help out for the entire day that I'm down for, how much advance notice would you need if it turns out that I can be available all day?


----------



## third_eye

q mass said:


> BTW @Ethan, I may be able to help out for the entire day that I'm down for, how much advance notice would you need if it turns out that I can be available all day?


 
  
 No advance notice needed, just check in on Sat morning and we can work it out then!


----------



## krismusic

q mass said:


> Will there be anyone providing ear impressions or scans that can we can take home without a CIEM purchase?
> Or will they all be conditional upon a purchase?
> 
> It's not that I don't wish to support the manufacturers exhibiting, I've just already paid for some CIEM's and need impressions.
> ...



I may be wrong but I would assume that any manufacturer will be offering scans or impressions for use with their products only. 
I happen to know thatGisele from Aid2Hearing is going to be attending but AFAIK will not be doing on the spot impressions. A shame as she is an excellent audiologist. 
Taking your own impressions sounds risky!


----------



## Cagin

dimitritrush said:


> Dimitri here (MusicaAcoustics Japan) greetings to all UK audio and gadget enthusiast.
> Are you as excited as I am?
> I have prepared some of my favorite IEMs, Daps and DACs as well aftermarket cables.
> a world premier, never seen before Earsonics Sm2 IFI, Venture Craft Soundrioid Vantam Red dot DAC/AMP,Oriolus 4 driver hybrid universals, Mass-Kobo 404 fully balanced Amp among few.
> ...


 
 In case anyone else might be interested in expanding their ear tip collection, Dimitri can bring Ortofon tips to CanJam.
 $9 for a pair of any size (S/M/L)
 $30 for a mixed bag of 2 pairs of each sizes (2 x S, 2 x M, 2 x L; 6 pairs total)
 Myself, I only have Spinfits at the moment but I want to add more tips for rolling so I'm interested in getting 1 pair of S for $9. But if there's someone else that would be into it, we could split a mixed bag $15 each, so we'd each get a pair of all sizes.
PM me and/or @DimitriTrush if interested in the Ortofon tips.
  
  
  
 Dimitri also shared more details about the CanJam special prices:
  

Ortofon e-Q8 Flagship BA Japan  $299USD
Ortofon e-Q5 $149USD
Earsonics Velvet Crystal Edition tunable 3 way in-ear universals  $599USD
Earsonics S-em6 BLACK Edition  $899USD
Vorzuge Pure II PLUS (amp Germany /Singapore) $599USD
Shanling m3 DAP (china) + Leather case $399USD
Mass-kobo 404 DAP Fully balanced http://www.musicaacoustics.com/#!mass-kobo/c1h3x $1445
 
Vantam Venture Craft Japan Red Dot Edition $549USD
Whiplash Cable Modular cable LITZ 4 Conductor , Twau Fitear , MMCX etc
Oriolus Japan New Hybrid 4 way universals $920
  
New Models (not yet been sold anywhere ) available for testing at CanJam: 

Earsonics Sm2 IFI 2 way BA retail 269USD  CanJam Pre order special $199USD 
Colorfly C10 DAP CanJam Pre order special $399
Esther Sounware M1 Price $599; CanJam pre order special  $499


----------



## zenpunk

Should we bring dollars to the show? I was hoping British pounds would be the preferred currency.


----------



## Duncan

zenpunk said:


> Should we bring dollars to the show? I was hoping British pounds would be the preferred currency.


I would certainly hope that PayPal would be accepted... Please no-one tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## jude

​
 ​   
 Dear Head-Fi'ers,
  
 On August 27th 2015--just two days before CanJam London 2015 begins--Sennheiser is holding an event in London, where Daniel Sennheiser and Dr. Andreas Sennheiser will kickoff a new campaign called RESHAPING EXCELLENCE with a concert, and you are invited!
  
 Be there when classical meets pop and Sennheiser celebrates RESHAPING EXCELLENCE. Imogen Heap and the Junge Deutsche Philharmonie orchestra come together for an intimate concert of two halves.
  
 Don't miss the impressive and unique Sennheiser RESHAPING EXCELLENCE event August 27th at Central Hall Westminster, London: Imogen Heap, the exceptional English artist, will give her only live concert in 2015, performing "Tiny Human," a song she composed for Sennheiser's campaign, for the very first time. In addition, the Junge Deutsche Philharmonie orchestra interprets works of Ligeti, Glass and other contemporary composers.
  
 Imogen Heap's Official Website: http://imogenheap.com/
 Sennheiser Website: http://sennheiser.com/
 Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Sennheiser
 Twitter: https://twitter.com/sennheiserpr
 YouTube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/sennheiserofficial
 More Sennheiser Videos: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPv-clLIf8-pRn_jDoVf0fIL2QMHItFeE
  
 Sennheiser - Discover true sound! For over 70 years Sennheiser has been standing for quality products in the area of headphones, headsets, microphones & integrated systems! Sennheiser is guaranteeing real sound & customized solutions with respect to recording, transmission and reproduction of sound. With German engineering, decades of experience & innovative science, Sennheiser sticks to undistorted sound & is setting new standards with high quality headphones, headsets, microphones & integrated systems.
  
  
 Tickets to RESHAPING EXCELLENCE are free, but availability is _very _limited. If you wish to attend, please PM me with the following information:
  

Your real name
Your email address
How many tickets you wish to reserve (the maximum per-person is two--one plus a guest)
  
 IMPORTANT: Please do not reserve tickets if you are not sure you can make it on the evening of 27 August 2015, at Central Hall Westminster, London. Again, ticket availability is _very_ limited.
  
 Sennheiser and Head-Fi are looking forward to seeing you there, to enjoy what is sure to be an amazing evening, with CanJam London just two days after RESHAPING EXCELLENCE!


----------



## Sennheiser

^ Thanks for posting this up, Jude! 
  
 Indeed, all seats including those we're giving away here in Head-Fi, have been accounted for. So, if you're in London or intend to head to CanJam London and can make it on the evening of 27th August, do consider to join us in this special event. 
  
 Do send @jude a PM and we look forward to meet you at both RESHAPING EXCELLENCE and CanJam London next week!


----------



## conquerator2

Bollocks! Can't make RESHAPING EXCELLENCE... Guess I'll see you all at CanJam.


Will there be any preCJ event on Friday? I reckon there was one at SoCal.


----------



## LAmitchell

This is freaking COOOOOL, I love Imogen and I love Sennheiser! wow!
  
 (I won't be in London, but just wanted to say how awesome this is)


----------



## PhilW

I'm looking forward to seeing Imogen. Should be a great afternoon.


----------



## XERO1

I'm a _*HUGE*_ Imogen Heap fan!!  _*So*_ jealous of everyone who gets to go to this!


----------



## Duncan

Imogen and CanJam within 48hrs of each other, not really one at conveying excitement, however - am about as excited as a lottery winner!!

Happy days!!


----------



## Q Mass

B@lls, my train ticket's booked for the day after Reshaping 

I hope all those who do make the event have a great time, I bet it'll be great


----------



## warrenpchi

I've been binge listening to Hide and Seek lately.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 ... as well as some Frou Frou stuff.


----------



## Duncan

warrenpchi said:


> I... as well as some Frou Frou stuff.


Interestingly Frou Frou became Imogen because of tour costs, the band were left behind and Imogen had to, in a hurry - learn how to command a stage all on her own


----------



## Cagin

Curious if she'll perform the new song with her music power glove 
Great mini doc for those that didn't see it, nicely explained
https://vimeo.com/90252137


----------



## virgopunk

I'll be coming along on the Saturday, which dangerously also happens to be my birthday o_O
  
 Does anyone know if I'd be able to get custom moulds made for my Westone W40s while I'm there? I know you can get it done quite easily these days and that would be so much easier than getting to an audiologist and sending the moulds off somewhere.


----------



## warrenpchi

duncan said:


> Imogen and CanJam within 48hrs of each other, not really one at conveying excitement, however - am about as excited as a lottery winner!!


 
  
 I know right?  It's almost as if things were planned that way.


----------



## jynjyn

I have been in contact by email with the UK distributors of Aurisonics (KS Distributors) who will be representing Aurisonics at Canjam and been told that they will be bringing over the new Bravo series for the first time ever in the UK. 
  
 These will be samples and will be available for demo at their stand. They are able to offer a pre-order so that you will be able to secure one when it launches in the UK.
  
 They have not received pricing information for the UK but would have all the information in place for Canjam.  However, they did say it is highly likely they would be able to offer a show special price.
   
As it was released in Japan a few months ago, @DimitriTrush of Musica Acoustics has reviewed the new Bravo series on his website giving an excellent overview about the different strengths of each version of the Bravo series. It would be a good idea to get in touch with him if you would like to know more about sound/fit if you can't wait till Canjam.


----------



## mark2410

btw can anyone recomend some imogen sutff to listen to get a feel of her stuff?  while i know of her, i couldnt name anything shes done.


----------



## moedawg140

mark2410 said:


> btw can anyone recomend some imogen sutff to listen to get a feel of her stuff?  while i know of her, i couldnt name anything shes done.


 
  
 I'm listening to Imogen Heap right now on Tidal - HiFi: Lossless, via CEntrance USB DAC/amp and Legend Omega.  Any of her songs sound lovely.  Currently listening to her album "Speak For Yourself (Deluxe Version)".


----------



## mark2410

moedawg140 said:


> I'm listening to Imogen Heap right now on Tidal - HiFi: Lossless, via CEntrance USB DAC/amp and Legend Omega.  Any of her songs sound lovely.  Currently listening to her album "Speak For Yourself (Deluxe Version)".


 

 i  was thinking specifi song suggestions.  flicking through some and erm, not being enamoured.


----------



## moedawg140

mark2410 said:


> i  was thinking specifi song suggestions.  flicking through some and erm, not being enamoured.


 
  
 Yeah, I understand.  As for not being enamoured, can't help you there since I do not know what you would like.  Keep flicking, you may find something you like.


----------



## RHA Team

Evening all!

 There's a couple of us making the trip down for Glasgow with our new IEM next weekend!
  
 Just wanted to stop by and say that we're really excited that CanJam is finally hitting British shores - the UK meet in Cambridge earlier this year was ace; here's hoping for more of the same!
  
 Please stop by and say hello (and get your stamp) next weekend, really looking forward to seeing some familiar faces and meeting other of the UK community.


----------



## BearMonster

There is tube strike 25th- 28th anyone thinking of getting the tube think again. Bus service in central London possiblly the most affected. 29th-30th tube service should be back to normal.


----------



## LFC_SL

rha team said:


> Evening all!
> 
> 
> There's a couple of us making the trip down for Glasgow with our new IEM next weekend!
> ...



I look forward to this, was impressed by the T20 review loaner 

Your link says the debut is Deutschland so this is a nice surprise


----------



## moedawg140

lfc_sl said:


> I look forward to this, was impressed by the T20 review loaner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's going to be crazy to finally meet you, since I've seen you around the SE846 threads when I first joined Head-Fi.


----------



## warrenpchi

mark2410 said:


> i  was thinking specific song suggestions.  flicking through some and erm, not being enamoured.


 
  

  

  

  


bearmonster said:


> There is tube strike 25th- 28th anyone thinking of getting the tube think again. Bus service in central London possiblly the most affected. 29th-30th tube service should be back to normal.


 
  




  


lfc_sl said:


> rha team said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all!
> ...


 
  
 Yup, RHA is an ardent Head-Fi supporter!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't prove this, but I'll bet you anything people would get extra special service if they said they were a Head-Fier when contacting customer service.


----------



## Sennheiser

For those who couldn't be in London or get tickets to RESHAPING EXCELLENCE, here's your chance to view this momentous occasion from the comfort of your home. We will be broadcasting this event and share the link with everyone here on Head-Fi. Subscribe to the following thread to stay updated! 
  
*http://www.head-fi.org/t/778456/sennheiser-presents-reshaping-excellence-thurs-august-27-2015-in-london*


----------



## Duncan

Should I be worried at all that I haven't had my conformation email re reshaping excellence? It said on the registration page that this would be sent shortly, that was three or four weeks ago


----------



## RHA Team

lfc_sl said:


> I look forward to this, was impressed by the T20 review loaner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's officially debuting in Berlin, but that doesn't mean we can't sneak a couple in the bags when packing for London for a last minute preview with the UK Head-Fi community!


----------



## Ra97oR

sennheiser said:


> For those who couldn't be in London or get tickets to RESHAPING EXCELLENCE, here's your chance to view this momentous occasion from the comfort of your home. We will be broadcasting this event and share the link with everyone here on Head-Fi. Subscribe to the following thread to stay updated!
> 
> *http://www.head-fi.org/t/778456/sennheiser-presents-reshaping-excellence-thurs-august-27-2015-in-london*



I guess all the tickets are gone by now?


----------



## deafanddumb

Could I ask an urgent, are there tickets left to attend canjam London on either day....if so, can I just turn up on the day or should I reserve 2 spaces now? Sorry to be out of the loop recently.....close family bereavement has made me lose touch....thank you


----------



## ejong7

duncan said:


> Should I be worried at all that I haven't had my conformation email re reshaping excellence? It said on the registration page that this would be sent shortly, that was three or four weeks ago


 

 I had the same problem, and emailed the team before I could notice it was sent to my junk folder. Quick reply with the new ticket email.


----------



## XERO1

moedawg140 said:


> I'm listening to Imogen Heap right now on Tidal - HiFi: Lossless, via CEntrance USB DAC/amp and Legend Omega.  Any of her songs sound lovely.  Currently listening to her album "Speak For Yourself (Deluxe Version)".


 
  
 'Sup Moe!
  
 Speak For Yourself has a permanent place on my Top 10 Desert Island Album list!  IMHO, it is literally a masterpiece of popular music.  Plus, a few of the tracks sound absolutely amazing on a good pair of headphones.
  
 Everyone who is going to her show should be in for a serious treat!!


----------



## moedawg140

xero1 said:


> 'Sup Moe!
> 
> Speak For Yourself has a permanent place on my Top 10 Desert Island Album list!  IMHO, it is literally a masterpiece of popular music.  Plus, a few of the tracks sound absolutely amazing on a good pair of headphones.
> 
> Everyone who is going to her show should be in for a serious treat!!


 
  
 Hey Chris,
  
 Nice hanging out with you at the SchiitShow!  Yeah, I've been floored by Imogen's music, especially when listening with exemplary-sounding headphones.  Just for fun I played her songs through my TV which is connected to the RIVA Turbo X, and the bass was pretty awesome for the little speaker!
  
 To everyone,
  
 Please check out Chris/XERO1's headphone stands.  Absolutely gorgeous in person.  PM him for details regarding ordering.  Here's his stands at a previous meet:


----------



## third_eye

deafanddumb said:


> Could I ask an urgent, are there tickets left to attend canjam London on either day....if so, can I just turn up on the day or should I reserve 2 spaces now? Sorry to be out of the loop recently.....close family bereavement has made me lose touch....thank you


 
  
 Sorry for your loss........I would definitely recommend reserving the space now:
  
 http://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-london-2015-tickets-16567663327?aff=es2


----------



## third_eye

Jaben added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Ra97oR

It's getting very crowded it seems! Looks like it is not gonna stop.


----------



## ejong7

Btw anybody can detail the dress code for the Sennheiser event? Suit and tie or dress like how you stoop in your chair listening to music (yes you know how it is).......okay just joking bout the last one but seriously how formal is this?


----------



## deafanddumb

third_eye said:


> Sorry for your loss........I would definitely recommend reserving the space now:
> 
> http://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-london-2015-tickets-16567663327?aff=es2



2 tickets paid for Saturday....thank you all


----------



## henriks

One week.....


----------



## PhilW

ejong7 said:


> Btw anybody can detail the dress code for the Sennheiser event? Suit and tie or dress like how you stoop in your chair listening to music (yes you know how it is).......okay just joking bout the last one but seriously how formal is this?


 

 I have been told that it's light, smart business but i'm a Sennheiser Partner. Think it might be different for others.


----------



## mark2410

ejong7 said:


> Btw anybody can detail the dress code for the Sennheiser event? Suit and tie or dress like how you stoop in your chair listening to music (yes you know how it is).......okay just joking bout the last one but seriously how formal is this?


 
 pffftt.
  
 ill be wearing what i normally wear.  of which a tie is not a factor.


----------



## ejong7

One week hype. And patiently awaiting the preview video to know what I'm gonna salivate about for the next few months and never getting it.


----------



## conquerator2

I sure wonder if we'll be seeing any full-size surprises! Not that there aren't enough 
But yes, HYPE! Wooo!!


----------



## krismusic

Do we need to book for seminars?


----------



## third_eye

krismusic said:


> Do we need to book for seminars?


 
  
 No need to book, it's first come first serve!


----------



## krismusic

third_eye said:


> No need to book, it's first come first serve!



Early start then.


----------



## NevilleM

For those travelling into London down the West Coast line and arriving at Euston for Cam Jam - who are infrequent travellers.
  
 Dont use the tube - unless it's torrential rain.
 Russell Hotel is only a 10 minute walk away.
  
 Euston to Russell Square by tube takes longer and probably involves as much walking.
  
 Leave Euston Station on the front left corner by Fat Face shop.
 Walk between Marks and Spencers and the bike racks, down the stairs and turn immediate right at the bottom of the stairs.
  
 Now look straight ahead and keep going that direction all the way.
  
 Firstly avoid been run over by buses, and cross the 3 lane main Euston Road.
 If you stay on the right hand side of the road you have to cross two little side roads, then you'll then have a small garden square on your right. Cross Tavistock Road and you're halfway there.
 Continue on past hotels usually with tour coaches parked up including the Royal National Hotel.
 After that you get to a large open square/park. That's Russell Square and the big pink hotel opposite is your destination.
  
 If you're early there is a nice coffee shop a little further down that road on the Russell Hotel side.


----------



## Ra97oR

I hope the T-shirts are not all gone yet.

ra97or | S | 1
ra97or | M | 1


----------



## DimitriTrush

Hello 
 one week for the meet left.
 attached a small tease on our new Big in Japan Oriolus Hybrid
 Stop by and check out my favorite gear..
 Dimitri (myself)  be located  at Woburn Suite.
  
 Looking forward to Jamming with UK head-fi community.


----------



## indrakula

I live in London and this is my first chance to Register for CanJam, Looking forward to it.


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

_ Hope it's not too late to mention but, will there be any way to measure our headphones volume, loudness, output or whatever, to help ensure safe listening levels. After all our hearing is precious to us and I wouldn't mind paying for such an important check-up._


----------



## Gilly87

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> _ Hope it's not too late to mention but, will there be any way to measure our headphones volume, output or whatever, to help ensure safe listening levels. After all our hearing is precious to us and I wouldn't mind paying for such an important check-up._


 
  
 UE did it at CanJam SoCal; fingers crossed they'll do it again!


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

Well what do you say UE, or anyone else for that matter, will anybody provide this srvice?


----------



## ClassicalViola

Very much looking forward to the weekend! Was just wondering if a more detailed schedule for the seminars will be posted soon?


----------



## krismusic

classicalviola said:


> Very much looking forward to the weekend! Was just wondering if a more detailed schedule for the seminars will be posted soon?



I'd be very interested in this too.


----------



## ejong7

PREVIEW VIDEO HYPE.....soon.


----------



## dill3000

Just got my ticket - looking forward!


----------



## third_eye

*Update*
 We are completing our pre-printing of all name badges by end of day tomorrow Tuesday. If you have not already registered with Eventbrite, please head over now:  https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-london-2015-tickets-16567663327
  
 For those that might be attending last minute, please note that we will not be accepting credit cards at the Registration Desk and all payments are via cash only. This applies to CanJam tickets purchased on the day as well as all T-Shirt preorders.
  
 Looking forward to seeing everyone next week, it's gonna be a BLAST!!!


----------



## deafanddumb

third_eye said:


> *Update*
> We are completing our pre-printing of all name badges by end of day tomorrow Tuesday. If you have not already registered with Eventbrite, please head over now:  https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-london-2015-tickets-16567663327
> 
> For those that might be attending last minute, please note that we will not be accepting credit cards at the Registration Desk and all payments are via cash only. This applies to CanJam tickets purchased on the day as well as all T-Shirt preorders.
> ...



I've bought two tickets through event brite....didn't have luck registering so can we do name badges on the morning? I'm assuming our electronic tickets on phone suffice to get in?


----------



## third_eye

deafanddumb said:


> I've bought two tickets through event brite....didn't have luck registering so can we do name badges on the morning? I'm assuming our electronic tickets on phone suffice to get in?


 
  
 Yes, we will also have a list of all pre-registered tickets through Eventbrite. Electronic tickets on the phone or physical tickets are both fine.


----------



## LFC_SL

For anyone visiting town during the week the tube strikes have been suspènded:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-34045753

third_eye

Will showing original email invoice on phone suffice or do ppl have to download this eventbrite app?


----------



## third_eye

lfc_sl said:


> For anyone visiting town during the week the tube strikes have been suspènded:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-34045753
> 
> @third_eye
> ...


 

 Great news on the tube! Original email invoice, ticket on the phone or physical printed ticket from Eventbrite is fine.


----------



## Acapella11

Looking forward to the event! Crap, was off Head-fi for a little and read now about the T-shirt deadline, which I missed. Is there a possibility to order and receive shirts later by mail after the show?


----------



## OK-Guy

​  ​           ​  
  
*CanJam London*​  ​ *Date: Saturday 29th - Sunday 30th*​  ​ *Venue: Hotel Russell*​ *Russell Square, London WC1*​  ​ *Nearest  Tube: Russell Square (Piccadilly-Line)*​  ​ *Chord Electronics is a proud Sponsor of the inaugural*​ *CanJam-London Event*​  ​ *We will have the Chord Hugo, Chord Hugo-TT & Chord 2Qute on display with Headphones from Beyerdynamic, Grado Labs, Rhapsodio & Dita Audio*​  ​ *John Franks & Rob Watts will be in attendance along with the team from Chord Electronics.*​  ​ *Tickets:* http://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-london-2015-tickets-16567663327​  ​ ​


----------



## ejong7

That golden badge though......


----------



## third_eye

acapella11 said:


> Looking forward to the event! Crap, was off Head-fi for a little and read now about the T-shirt deadline, which I missed. Is there a possibility to order and receive shirts later by mail after the show?


 
  
 Unfortunately, not  
  
 We might have a few spares. What's your size?


----------



## Acapella11

Hey third_eye, my size is L, to be safe. For M, it would need to be sized reasonably generous.


----------



## Ra97oR

Do I need to book a ticket if I applied for the community showcase?

Also, is there any further information on the event setup and such? Like early entrance to setup my gear and any down time for me to actually browse the event hall without leaving my gear unattended?

Also, would be grateful if there is one small and one medium t-shirt still left.


----------



## third_eye

acapella11 said:


> Hey third_eye, my size is L, to be safe. For M, it would need to be sized reasonably generous.


 
 I have a spare M on hold for you, they are not tight at all so should be ok!


----------



## third_eye

ra97or said:


> Do I need to book a ticket if I applied for the community showcase?
> 
> Also, is there any further information on the event setup and such? Like early entrance to setup my gear and any down time for me to actually browse the event hall without leaving my gear unattended?
> 
> Also, would be grateful if there is one small and one medium t-shirt still left.


 
  
 Got you down for both T-Shirts! @warrenpchi will be providing an update on the Member Showcase shortly.


----------



## Acapella11

Thank you third_eye!


----------



## AndrewH13

Two tickets booked for Sunday
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Have to make it up to wife afterwards!
  
 Hoping shirt ordered at XXL is correct. Sizes do go up to XXXXL as first suggested?


----------



## Scribemole

Slightly cheesed off to have missed the T-shirt opportunity, not sure how I missed it as I'm getting alerts of new posts...hey ho. 
 Does anyone know whether I can leave an overnight bag securely at the Russell Hotel for both days I'm attending (staying at a different hotel on Saturday night) to save hoicking it around all day?


----------



## warrenpchi

Hi everyone, I have a few last minute updates for you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 First of all, a bit of news.  Due to circumstances beyond our control, the Member Showcase will not be happening this year.  As we've learned from experience, the first few CanJams in any given region tend to see much excitement from attendees at the wide variety of exhibits available, and very few of us want to be stuck babysitting our own rigs at such an event.  We look forward to holding it soon, but it just wasn't in the cards this time around.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 However, we will be moving forward with the IEM Clinic that we had planned!  @moedawg140 and @tranhieu will be bringing and curating a wide variety of IEMs from their collections, along with a substantial number of IEMs from @jude's collection.  You'll be able to sample IEMs, try out different tips, and exchange secrets to getting great fit.  
  
 So if you've been curious about a specific and recent IEM model, it might be among one of the many IEMs available for sampling.  If you are just getting into IEMs, the IEM clinic might very well be able to suggest the right one for you (or at least point you in the right direction).
  
 The IEM Clinic's hours are as follows:

Saturday:  Noon to 6:00p
Sunday:  Noon to 5:00p
  
 Thanks guys!


----------



## DimitriTrush

"Esther was developed based on our national patented professional high-fidelity streaming music playback architecture, using FPGA hardware to decode music data. At the aspect of analog output, she learns the lesson from A200S flagship version, using the low-distortion desktop high power Class AB AMP circuit."
  
 Manufacturer claiming that compared to other DAPs, Esther has enough power to support high-impedance headphones, like she can excel the HD800, K701 , Hifiman etc.
 Eshter could maintain the high-fidelity, with lowest distortion to 0.001%, using the ultra-low noise, double crystal oscillator clock.
 The size of Esther is compact making it a travel friendly device.
 There are 2 version: Vitality and Analog (The vitality version is said to be preferred by younger audiophile community vs Analog version 
 is more popular in Asia where Esther is gaining recognition,
 2 micro SD slots up to 128GB  each
 Aesthetically DAP is very simple and easy to operate.
 No touch screen.
 price retail aid for $599
  
 Of course many of you interested in sound above all, well all I can say best is one time to listen it then 10 time to read about it ....
  
 Shanling m3 is also coming to the show.


----------



## jude

Spoiler: Sennheiser Reshaping Excellence






jude said:


> ​
> ​
> Dear Head-Fi'ers,
> 
> ...




  



  
 Thank you to everyone who requested a ticket (or tickets) to Sennheiser's RESHAPING EXCELLENCE London event!
  
 Registration is now closed, and those who will be receiving tickets will be contacted by Sennheiser soon.
  
 I'll see you there!


----------



## conquerator2

I am very excited for the head-fi TV preview video


----------



## piercer

OK, three things.
  
 1) I am very excited about this event. I will be there on Sunday.
 2) How do I get the badges at the bottom in my signature.
 3) I have some earphones to sell (Shure SE846, Beyerdynamic T5p, possible JH Audio Angies). Is there any way to advertise these and arrange to meet people at the event who might be interested in trying them, before buying and taking them away the  and there?
  
 Thanks for any help


----------



## conquerator2

piercer said:


> OK, three things.
> 
> 1) I am very excited about this event. I will be there on Sunday.
> *2) How do I get the badges at the bottom in my signature.*
> ...


 
 Try here! - http://www.head-fi.org/t/775941/need-a-badge/15#post_11859359
  
 You're welcome ^_^ And I am also very excited!


----------



## third_eye

piercer said:


> OK, three things.
> 
> 1) I am very excited about this event. I will be there on Sunday.
> 2) How do I get the badges at the bottom in my signature.
> ...


 
  
 We will have a Buy/Sell corner in the Registration area where people will be able to list their gear for sale along with their contact info. Please note that we can't hold your gear for you so you will need to carry with you or make alternate arrangements.


----------



## piercer

third_eye said:


> We will have a Buy/Sell corner in the Registration area where people will be able to list their gear for sale along with their contact info. Please note that we can't hold your gear for you so you will need to carry with you or make alternate arrangements.


 
  
 That is awesome, thanks!


----------



## snejk

Hyped for this! My wife will travel with me to London but have zero interest in going to the CanJam. Since we're staying at the Russell Hotel I'm thinking about buying her a Sunday ticket anyway so she can see the madness for herself 
  
 Also hyped as this is the perfect research opportunity for the gift (headphones of course) I had promised myself if I could stay away from nicotine (Swedish snuff) half a year.


----------



## bmichels

third_eye said:


> We will have a Buy/Sell corner in the Registration area where people will be able to list their gear for sale along with their contact info. Please note that we can't hold your gear for you so you will need to carry with you or make alternate arrangements.


 
 This is great.  I can't bring my Eddie Current 445 with me by train, but will I be able to bring a picture/infos and be on your for-sale list ?


----------



## marcusdb

Hi there, I did read this thread but couldn't find this information. Will there be any audiologists attending who will make ear impressions for you to take away? I know some companies are offering free impressions if you purchase customs, but I just want to purchase the impressions. Thanks.


----------



## third_eye

bmichels said:


> This is great.  I can't bring my Eddie Current 445 with me by train, but will I be able to bring a picture/infos and be on your for-sale list ?


 


 Sure!


----------



## third_eye

marcusdb said:


> Hi there, I did read this thread but couldn't find this information. Will there be any audiologists attending who will make ear impressions for you to take away? I know some companies are offering free impressions if you purchase customs, but I just want to purchase the impressions. Thanks.


 
  
 I would imagine that could be accommodated, there will be a few audiologists on hand with the CIEM exhibitors.


----------



## joe

marcusdb said:


> Hi there, I did read this thread but couldn't find this information. Will there be any audiologists attending who will make ear impressions for you to take away? I know some companies are offering free impressions if you purchase customs, but I just want to purchase the impressions. Thanks.


 
  
 I know at CanJam SoCal, the audiologists only did impressions for the company they were there for. You may want to contact one or more of the companies to see if they will be allowing independent impression purchases.


----------



## LFC_SL

Whilst one imagines an audiologist will of course cater for all manner of manufacturers, I would suggest a trade show is not an appropriate setting *IF* the audiologist is in attendance by invitation of a specific manufacturer and you want impressions for a competitor  Better to arrange an appointment for another day


----------



## DimitriTrush

Greetings from Japan
 I am taking the opportunity to post here as I am usually not allowed to make any announcement her on head-fi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 this is probably my last post prior I am heading towards UK in just few hours. (stopping in France and Moscow first)
 I would like to wish every body a great time at the show.
 Come to Woburn suite and test some rarities entirely unknown in this part of the world. Be the first one to hear my selection.
 few new releases including Oriolus Hybrids (Japan) and Sm2 ifi from France!!
 See you in London.
  

 SM2 ifi (not yet released


----------



## warrenpchi

dimitritrush said:


> I am taking the opportunity to post here as I am usually not allowed to make any announcement her on head-fi


 
  
 LOL!


----------



## Tro95

marcusdb said:


> Hi there, I did read this thread but couldn't find this information. Will there be any audiologists attending who will make ear impressions for you to take away? I know some companies are offering free impressions if you purchase customs, but I just want to purchase the impressions. Thanks.


 

 Two weeks ago I had my impressions taken to have some custom sleeves made for my Shure SE846s. The impressions I got from Specsavers, they charge £12.50 per ear (so £25 for both is what I paid), very easy and perfect impressions for audio. I used the Custom IEM company in London to manufacture the sleeves, very happy with the service, impressions fit well and generally seem fine.


----------



## BearMonster

Tube strike called off. Pushed back to September, there should be no travel problem to the sennheiser event if taking tube.


----------



## moedawg140

bearmonster said:


> Tube strike called off. Pushed back to September, there should be no travel problem to the sennheiser event if taking tube.


 
  
 That's great news!


----------



## AndrewH13

warrenpchi said:


> Hi everyone, I have a few last minute updates for you!
> 
> First of all, a bit of news.  Due to circumstances beyond our control, the Member Showcase will not be happening this year.  As we've learned from experience, the first few CanJams in any given region tend to see much excitement from attendees at the wide variety of exhibits available, and very few of us want to be stuck babysitting our own rigs at such an event.  We look forward to holding it soon, but it just wasn't in the cards this time around.
> 
> ...




Sounds good! Wondering if I'll be able to have a date with Angie


----------



## moedawg140

andrewh13 said:


> Sounds good! Wondering if I'll be able to have a date with Angie


----------



## jude

*Head-Fi TV's CanJam London 2015 Preview *​  
​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​  
 For the first time ever, CanJam is heading across the pond to London, and here's our video sneak peek at just _some_ of the things you can see, hear, and play with at CanJam London 2015. All of the fun is taking place August 29-30, 2015 at the Hotel Russell in central London, so be sure to watch the video, get your tickets, and be there for all of the personal audio goodness at CanJam London 2015!
  
*Click here* to find out more details about how to get there, and how to register.
  
  
 Products mentioned in the video: Over 50 products are covered/mentioned in this video. You're just going to have to watch it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  

  

_CanJam London 2015 Preview - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla
  
  

 We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## genuine0077

Reserved!


----------



## mrspeakers

Looking forward to meeting the UK Head-Fiers!  Also, we'll be showing with Electromod.


----------



## joeexp

jude said:


> Spoiler: Sennheiser Reshaping Excellence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Has Sennheiser sent those tickets out yet??


----------



## jude

joeexp said:


> Has Sennheiser sent those tickets out yet??


 
  
 I think the ticket notice emails will be going out very soon.


----------



## mrtim6

I would have loved to go unfortunately I leave the UK for Australia tomorrow evening.

The hotel in Russel Square is where my grand parents had their honeymoon back in the 1930's.

I have been advised by a UK supplier there will be a Pioneer SE-Master 1 at the venue. Hopefully someone can give us some impressions - if possible.

Anyway I hope everyone has an awesome time.


----------



## mrtim6

I believe it's CustomCable who will have the pioneers


----------



## PhilW

mrtim6 said:


> I believe it's CustomCable who will have the pioneers


 

 We will indeed. Our full list of items we are taking are as follows;
  

  
 Resonessence Labs:-
 Invicta - DAC/Amp
 Concero HP - DAC/Amp
 Herus - DAC/Amp
  
  

 oBravo:-
 HAMT-1 Headphones
  
  

  
 Pioneer:-
 U-05 - DAC/Amp
 Master1 Headphones


----------



## virgopunk

Will there be any vendors selling DAPs? I've got my eye on the Cowon Plenue 1 and it'd be great to be able to pick one up at the show.


----------



## Turrican2

philw said:


> We will indeed. Our full list of items we are taking are as follows;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linum

We look very much forward to joining you all at CANJAM this weekend. Allan will be there with Custom-Cable and ACS.
  
 
  
  
 We will bring our test-boxes for you to get a chance to test and compare all our Linum cables... and we will bring prototypes of our next grand product introduction, the Linum Super BaX. Want to know more about the Super BaX, please check our newsletter just sent out today: http://us9.campaign-archive2.com/?u=e565ea40b53350d10ed9e55a6&id=aaaa3d62a6&e=691ab755e0
  
 See ya!


----------



## Amictus

What is this Sennheiser event? How were we supposed to know about it?


----------



## drgajet

Great Job team CanJam. Have fun in London. Look forward to seeing everyone in Denver.

Jim


----------



## Ra97oR

linum said:


> We look very much forward to joining you all at CANJAM this weekend. Allan will be there with Custom-Cable and ACS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Would love to try out the cables with my FitEar, is there still no plans on getting one for the FitEar plug?


----------



## third_eye

Passport - check
 Boarding pass - check
Sunglasses Rain jacket - check
  
 Leaving for the airport in a few......see you guys soon!


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> Passport - check
> Boarding pass - check
> Sunglasses *RAIN JACKET* - check
> 
> Leaving for the airport in a few......see you guys soon!


 
 Yes guys remember either that or your umbrella. Really.


----------



## Duncan

jude said:


> I think the ticket notice emails will be going out very soon.


I didn't think mine had turned up, but was only sent Monday, followed very swiftly with a duplicate email after I queried if my spam filter had gotten to it


----------



## Cagin

amictus said:


> What is this Sennheiser event? How were we supposed to know about it?


 
 There was an announcement 1 week ago in this thread. And 5days ago also this post (where you can follow it the live broadcast tomorrow):
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/762797/canjam-london-2015-is-official-august-29-30-2015/630#post_11854666
  
 I had received an email/invite on July 13. Did  you buy your CJ ticket recently?


----------



## heliuscc

Will there be any chance to purchase some noble savants on the Sunday?


----------



## moedawg140

Keep Calm and CanJam, we are on our way...


----------



## Duncan

Enjoy the flight - catch you at the Sennheiser event this time tomorrow


----------



## Cagin

Reposting this here if that's ok.
  


cagin said:


> I'm embarassed but I've got to try my luck.
> 
> So this weekend I'll be in London for the CanJam. The alignment of my stars didn't work out so I'm without any proper iem at the moment. The 2 Delta's I've gotten are in Turkey, gifted both of them (sister+father), so I can't even borrow them for the w-e. My Savant which I was hoping of picking up at CJ got pushed back 2 weeks. My Omegas+Duozas are in the USA at Earwerkz ^^
> I found in a drawer old and dusted Creative iems that came with the X-Fi player. They are still working, not super but my Sony ZX2 still makes em enjoyable.
> ...


 
 It doesn't have to be a Trinity Delta to be honest. It's just that I know of its sound signature.
 I'm bringing my Fiio X5 anyway, if someone wants it for 150eur. Heck if no one would buy it I'll  give it away there or even add it to the scavenger hunt and give-away (as a last item, after all the initial pool ended so no worries of getting a 'lame old X5' instead of those amazing other prizes).


----------



## Amictus

cagin said:


> There was an announcement 1 week ago in this thread. And 5days ago also this post (where you can follow it the live broadcast tomorrow):
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/762797/canjam-london-2015-is-official-august-29-30-2015/630#post_11854666
> 
> I had received an email/invite on July 13. Did  you buy your CJ ticket recently?




19 May....


----------



## Frosty3258

dimitritrush said:


> Greetings from Japan
> I am taking the opportunity to post here as I am usually not allowed to make any announcement her on head-fi
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 All of that gear looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LucasCL

Hey guys,
  
 we will also be giving away a Sound Blaster E5 away at the Creative / Sound Blaster booth at Benjamin's Room, so do give us a visit.
  
 Check out some of the products we will be showcasing at the meet: http://www.head-fi.org/t/779042/sound-blaster-celebrates-canjam-london-exclusive-online-deals
  
 Regards,
 Lucas


----------



## TokenGesture

Ok time to get excited!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This will only be my second audio show, the first time I only sought out things I knew I was interested in, I won't be so conservative on Saturday!
  
 But top of my list: 
  
 Hugo TT
 Nighthawk
 Anything by Noble
 Layla
 the SM2 iFi
  
 How about you guys?


----------



## krismusic

tokengesture said:


> Ok time to get excited!!    This will only be my second audio show, the first time I only sought out things I knew I was interested in, I won't be so conservative on Saturday!
> 
> But top of my list:
> 
> ...



I'm very interested to hear the Hugo and find out if it really does improve on the iPhone. 
I also want to hear a nice amp against my O2 which I will take along. 
I'm on a fact finding mission!


----------



## third_eye

@moedawg140 in line at Heathrow passport control!


----------



## tranhieu

third_eye said:


> @moedawg140 in line at Heathrow passport control!


 
 Welcome! He looks geared up already


----------



## Sorrig

We are looking at ETA for the SuperBax late 2015. We have not defined the timing in the different connector types yet, but the FitEar plug is definately in our considerations. 
If anyone here is going to CanJam in London this weekend, please come and see us and try the SuperBax, YOU WILL LOVE IT....!!!!
I have prototypes 2.0 with me - Connectors: MMCX, 2Pin and T2. 
See you all at Hotel Russell


----------



## joeexp

How to smuggle 3K headphones through customs… lol
 The Abyss would look even more hardcore.


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> @moedawg140 in line at Heathrow passport control!


 

 Normal Earbuds? B*tch please I'm getting my HE-1000 ons because I can.


----------



## Ra97oR

sorrig said:


> We are looking at ETA for the SuperBax late 2015. We have not defined the timing in the different connector types yet, but the *FitEar plug is definately in our considerations. *
> If anyone here is going to CanJam in London this weekend, please come and see us and try the SuperBax, YOU WILL LOVE IT....!!!!
> I have prototypes 2.0 with me - Connectors: MMCX, 2Pin and T2.
> See you all at Hotel Russell




Great new for us FitEar users!


----------



## ejong7

Anyone interested in going for the Sennheiser event? I have an extra ticket an my +1 is a little under the weather. Wouldnt want to waste the ticket.


----------



## AppleheadMay

joeexp said:


> How to smuggle 3K headphones through customs… lol
> The Abyss would look even more hardcore.


 
  
 Rofl!


----------



## Ra97oR

On the train heading for the Sennheiser event. See you all going soon.


----------



## Duncan

I'm just about to get the underground from Blackfriars


----------



## Ra97oR

Looking good.


----------



## Duncan

Hmm, where are you? I have a similar view but cannot see you!!


----------



## ejong7

Is everybody upstairs?


----------



## Ra97oR

At least I am.


----------



## Duncan

Ahh, I'm downstairs...

Here is my view...


----------



## Sennheiser

Nice views, guys! For those who are not here in Central Hall Westminster, you may catch the Livestream at the following: 
  
*http://www.head-fi.org/t/778456/sennheiser-presents-reshaping-excellence-thurs-august-27-2015-in-london#post_11854579 *


----------



## Ra97oR

Very enjoyable so far. Thanks Sennheiser.


----------



## jynjyn

Agreed. Imogen was great collaborating with the orchestra just before the break. Thanks sennheiser for organising a great concert.


----------



## LFC_SL

third_eye said:


> @moedawg140 in line at Heathrow passport control!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



normally take the whole shebang to shows too but feeling lazy this week. Will just rock up at the weekend with the clothes on my back


----------



## conquerator2

Off to sleep and leaving early. See ya'll soon


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

Any chance this baby will be at the CanJam
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/779102/did-sennheiser-just-reveal-the-orpheus-successor


----------



## conquerator2

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Any chance this baby will be at the CanJam
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/779102/did-sennheiser-just-reveal-the-orpheus-successor


 
 Would be awesome. I don't think so though


----------



## Duncan

sennheiser said:


> Nice views, guys! For those who are not here in [COLOR=333333]Central Hall Westminster, you may catch the Livestream at the following:[/COLOR]
> 
> *http://www.head-fi.org/t/778456/sennheiser-presents-reshaping-excellence-thurs-august-27-2015-in-london#post_11854579[COLOR=333333] [/COLOR]*


The recordings of the show that were mentioned at the beginning, will they be publicly available, or just used for demos... Would love to grab a copy 

Oh, and - thank you, awesome evening


----------



## Sennheiser

Many thanks to everyone who've attended or viewed the livestream of Reshaping Excellence. If you've missed it or want to see your favourite bits again, click here to view it! 
  
*www.sennheiser.com/reshapingexcellence*


----------



## third_eye

We bumped into Gordon Ramsey at Heathrow yesterday. Even he coudn't resist trying the HE1000's!


----------



## PhilW

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Any chance this baby will be at the CanJam
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/779102/did-sennheiser-just-reveal-the-orpheus-successor


 

 Unfortunately not a cats chance.


----------



## mark2410

anyone presently in london with little to do?  i am am half looking for something lest i end up doing nothing all day.


----------



## third_eye

mark2410 said:


> anyone presently in london with little to do?  i am am half looking for something lest i end up doing nothing all day.




We'll be setting up this afternoon at the hotel if you want to stop by!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, just a reminder that Eventbrite will be open to purchase tickets up until the start of the show. Tickets can also be purchased at the door with cash only (and £5 surcharge for tickets at the door). It's going to be very busy so make sure to reserve your space!


----------



## ClassicalViola

mark2410 said:


> anyone presently in london with little to do?  i am am half looking for something lest i end up doing nothing all day.


 
 If orchestras / classical music is your thing, you could go to the BBC Proms this evening at the stunning Royal Albert Hall (approx. 10 mins. from South Kensington tube station) for some Schubert and Mozart performed by Maria Joao Pires (pianist), Bernard Haitink (conductor) and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe! Day promming tickets (you'll have to queue about an hour before the concert starts) cost only a fiver. Here's a link to the event with more details: http://www.bbc.co.uk/events/e93zc8 I'd love to go but I'll only be in London tomorrow.


----------



## mark2410

third_eye said:


> We'll be setting up this afternoon at the hotel if you want to stop by!


 
 oooh might just do that
  


classicalviola said:


> If orchestras / classical music is your thing, you could go to the BBC Proms this evening at the stunning Royal Albert Hall (approx. 10 mins. from South Kensington tube station) for some Schubert and Mozart performed by Maria Joao Pires (pianist), Bernard Haitink (conductor) and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe! Day promming tickets (you'll have to queue about an hour before the concert starts) cost only a fiver. Here's a link to the event with more details: http://www.bbc.co.uk/events/e93zc8 I'd love to go but I'll only be in London tomorrow.


 
 oh eve i think ive got planned, food with friends, whom be at work in the day unlike myself.


----------



## episiarch

appleheadmay said:


> Those CanJam tickets can't be used with Apple PassBook I guess?


 
 The EventBrite app can indeed put them into Passbook for you.  And if you have a Watch they can come up there as well as on your phone.


----------



## jynjyn

classicalviola said:


> If orchestras / classical music is your thing, you could go to the BBC Proms this evening at the stunning Royal Albert Hall (approx. 10 mins. from South Kensington tube station) for some Schubert and Mozart performed by Maria Joao Pires (pianist), Bernard Haitink (conductor) and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe! Day promming tickets (you'll have to queue about an hour before the concert starts) cost only a fiver. Here's a link to the event with more details: http://www.bbc.co.uk/events/e93zc8 I'd love to go but I'll only be in London tomorrow.




If you don't like to queue there will be prom tickets which have been returned by people who are unable to attend . You have to go to the ticket office to buy them and it costs approx £30-£40. Last year I managed to get returned tickets for the last night of the proms so there should always be some seats left. Hopefully it won't be in the nosebleed section! I also remembered that if you wanted the balcony seats its about £60-70 if anybody returned their tickets.

Download the yplan or dice app for your smartphone. There's is always something to do in London. 




third_eye said:


> We'll be setting up this afternoon at the hotel if you want to stop by!




What time in the afternoon would be best to drop by and say hello at the hotel?


----------



## krismusic

third_eye said:


> We bumped into Gordon Ramsey at Heathrow yesterday. Even he coudn't resist trying the HE1000's!



That is awesome!




philw said:


> Unfortunately not a cats chance.



That is not! Why? At a premier event which Sennheiser are sponsoring???




mark2410 said:


> anyone presently in london with little to do?  i am am half looking for something lest i end up doing nothing all day.



Can't go wrong on The Southbank. Maybe a bit of Tate Modern?


----------



## gHeadphone

Ah i wont make it, what a pity. Ill be at this instead www.nch.ie/Online/Bergen-Philharmonic-Orchestra-28Aug15 , Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra playing Mendelssohn, Svendsen and the Rite of Spring by Stravinsky with Alina Ibragimova on violin. A close second seeing as i couldnt make it to London.


----------



## Duncan

krismusic said:


> Why? At a premier event which Sennheiser are sponsoring???


because there is an ongoing promotion on the cards from how I interpreted last nights partial unveil, to gain Sennheiser maximum public exposure... More will be revealed in the coming days (even to those that attended)...


----------



## mark2410

duncan said:


> because there is an ongoing promotion on the cards from how I interpreted last nights partial unveil, to gain Sennheiser maximum public exposure... More will be revealed in the coming days (even to those that attended)...


 
 hey dunc, text me. heading in now


----------



## tranhieu

Wao just got a badge without me noticing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks guys!


----------



## sgtbilko

Right...
  
 Train tickets? check
 CanJam ticket? check
 IEMs? check
 Headphones? check
 Anorak? check
 portable player? check
 Ears? check
 mortgage application form? check
 Queen to Bishop 4? check!
  
 See you all tomorrow!


----------



## sonickarma

What new products are most people interested in sampling/buying at CJUK2015?


----------



## walakalulu

Anyone with spare time could always check out the Notting Hill Carnival which is also on this weekend. Keep your hand on your wallet!


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

ooh this please
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/779102/did-sennheiser-just-reveal-the-orpheus-successor/285


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

I know, I know you cant get it, never mind. By the way, do you still need volunteers up there, I'll be there around 6ish, see you later


----------



## fixeman

Just noticed the T-shirt stuff, for sure it's too late to ask for one...will there be any for sale at CanJam?


----------



## mp101

me too, (t shirts) been too busy at work and hadn't followed the thread!!!


----------



## LFC_SL

Contemplating the early morning breakfast options... a critical decision... clearly not making anything that early on a weekend...


----------



## Duncan

I was going to lend a hand with the setup, but invited myself out with some other head-fiers for a coffee (sorry jude, third_eye and warrenpchi!) however, from my few brief moments at the venue, looks like it'll be epic! 

Looking forward to tomorrow morning!!


----------



## NevilleM

lfc_sl said:


> Contemplating the early morning breakfast options... a critical decision... clearly not making anything that early on a weekend...


 

 During the week I usually go to Double Six cafe - which is next to Euston Station for a full english
 about  £4
 Leave Euston Station at M&S side and go down stairs. Turn left. Cross road and keep walking for 2 minutes.
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g186338-d2509966-Reviews-Double_Six-London_England.html
 I cant say for certain it's open Sat and Sun - but as it usually caters for many of the train staff so should be open.
 I'll be having a "No 1 no beans" if its open


----------



## Duncan

Hmm, I might just join you, haven't had a "naughty" breakfast in years


----------



## LFC_SL

In SW Zone 4  Think will get pastries on way in now. Post-show am eyeing Chinatown in the evening now. Swim the calories off on Sunday


----------



## KT66

Got a ticket for tomorrow. Now....what toys to bring.?
Probably Lehmann Traveller, 901 and ES10.


----------



## mp101

Got my ticket for Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conquerator2

Will try to be there tomorrow at 9


----------



## OK-Guy

ok-guy said:


> ​  ​           ​
> 
> *CanJam London*​  ​ *Date: Saturday 29th - Sunday 30th*​  ​ *Venue: Hotel Russell*​ *Russell Square, London WC1*​  ​ *Nearest  Tube: Russell Square (Piccadilly-Line)*​  ​ *Chord Electronics is a proud Sponsor of the inaugural*​ *CanJam-London Event*​  ​ *We will have the Chord Hugo, Chord Hugo-TT & Chord 2Qute on display with Headphones from Beyerdynamic, Grado Labs, Rhapsodio & Dita Audio*​  ​ *John Franks & Rob Watts will be in attendance along with the team from Chord Electronics.*​  ​ *Tickets:* http://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-london-2015-tickets-16567663327​  ​ ​


----------



## AndrewH13

Just had work cancelled for tomorrow. Had booked two tickets myself and wife for Sunday, does anyone know if would be able to use these Saturday as same price?


----------



## third_eye

andrewh13 said:


> Just had work cancelled for tomorrow. Had booked two tickets myself and wife for Sunday, does anyone know if would be able to use these Saturday as same price?


We're almost ready to go!

Yes, we will sort you out at the Registration Desk, see you tomorrow!


----------



## third_eye

Will be opening up the Impressions thread right from show start tomorrow so stay tuned for Live impressions!!


----------



## Windsor

I look forward to seeing you guys at the show!


----------



## Eternal Phoenix

Whoo, getting ready to set off (live across London..)

Anyone know of any plans for post show activities? Bars, restaurants?

See you lot there 

(Talk of timing, my CIEMs now need repair, as of two days ago  )


----------



## Saizu

Hello everyone,

This is sort of last minute but would there be anyone willing to buy two tickets for me for both days? I would gladly pay 30£ instead of the normal 40. I do not own a credit card in the UK this being the reason I am asking. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Takeanidea

I am here! Recharging my dx100 and my phone at pret a manger after a horrific megabus trip from exeter which started at 0215. This had better be good. ....


----------



## Takeanidea

sonickarma said:


> What new products are most people interested in sampling/buying at CJUK2015?




the he 1000 has a huge amount of attention at the moment.


----------



## Amictus

sonickarma said:


> What new products are most people interested in sampling/buying at CJUK2015?


 

 Well... I would be interested to hear the Yggy. And a lot of other Schiit. I'm also interested in the Chord Hugo. I need an IEM, so will be looking at those. I would like to find an amp that completely frees the HD650... etc. etc. I'll be going in today armed only with an HD800, however.


----------



## bmichels

*I am at the CanJAM for the 2 days.  I stay at the Russel Hotel.*
  
  I sell my Eddie Current 445, my PianoForte VIII and my TUR-06 mini tube amp
  
  ​If someone is interested PM me or call me (+32 472 208 730)


----------



## AppleheadMay

bmichels said:


> *I am at the CanJAM for the 2 days.  I stay at the Russel Hotel.*
> 
> I sell my Eddie Current 445, my PianoForte VIII and my TUR-06 mini tube amp
> 
> ​If someone is interested PM me or call me (+32 472 208 730)


 
  
  
 Damn, that's one hell of an amp with a lot of extras! +32? We must be from the same country then.
  
  
 On another note ...
 I was going to attend CanJam and take the Eurostar yesterday. Stuff came up and couldn't make it. Had to cancel my 3-day stay at The Russel as well.
 I'm so .... I don't know what word to use .... I am going to miss seeing and hearing all that will be going on there, as well as meeting some head-fi people for the first time in my life. *sigh*
 Well, I'm going to follow it all on the forum I guess when I have some time later this afternoon.


----------



## AndrewH13

third_eye said:


> We're almost ready to go!
> 
> Yes, we will sort you out at the Registration Desk, see you tomorrow!


 
  
 Thanks, that's great, be in a bit later with 2 hour journey.
  
 Will be offering B&W P7 for sale, excellent condition. If anyone interested message me on 079303 92020


----------



## Kyle 491

On my way to the event, will be bringing along a barely used pair of Audeze open EL-8s for sale if anyone is interested. PM me or message 0789990337.


----------



## bmichels

appleheadmay said:


> Damn, that's one hell of an amp with a lot of extras! +32? We must be from the same country then.
> 
> 
> On another note ...
> ...




Yes I am from Belgium. BRUGGE more precicely 

Since you cannot come, let me know if there is something particular you want le to see of investigate for you. I will be glad to so it and report


----------



## KT66

http://www.southeasternrailway.co.uk/
  
 no trains to Cannon St, London Bridge or Waterloo East.
 makes my 40 minute journey into a 2 hour one!
  
 hope it doesn't affect attendance


----------



## warrenpchi

The impressions thread is now live! 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/779242/canjam-london-2015-impressions-thread-august-29-30-2015


----------



## AppleheadMay

bmichels said:


> Yes I am from Belgium. BRUGGE more precicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That is really very, very, generous of you but I wouldn't dare ta ask anyone to go listening for me and report back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Besides, you already answered my main question in the impressions thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Since you have the TH-900 like I do and the LCD-X which is pretty close to my XC that says enough for me.
 I don't think I'm taking a huge risk in ordering an Ether C.
  
 There is one thing I would like to ask you but I'll do that tonight in a PM.
 Maybe who knows, after CanJam we can meet up and go for a drink sometime. After all, I'm not far from where you are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 I hope you have a wonderful time at CanJam!


----------



## KT66

So close, got delayed, cant walk past a Byron Burger! (Store St)


----------



## goody

can i still buy tickets at the door ..how much? or if there are spares floating around


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Hi All,
 I can't make it today or tomorrow due to personal circumstances. 
  
 Have a ticket for today and a ticket for tomorrow if anybody is interested which I can email.  
  
 Also have two T-Shirts XL ordered which i will now not be able to pick up.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

goody said:


> can i still buy tickets at the door ..how much? or if there are spares floating around


 

 Hi goody,
 I have a ticket for today and tomorrow (week-end ticket) which I will not be using as I can't make it.  I can email them to you. 
  
 Also have two T Shirts size XL on order.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

bonesy jonesy said:


> Hi All,
> I can't make it today or tomorrow due to personal circumstances.
> 
> Have a ticket for today and a ticket for tomorrow if anybody is interested which I can email.
> ...


 

 The ticket I have is a weekend ticket.


----------



## goody

pm sent bonesy jonesy


----------



## goody

On my way thanks to bonesy jonesy what a gentleman you are sir!!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

goody said:


> On my way thanks to bonesy jonesy what a gentleman you are sir!!


 

 Your most welcome goody.
  
 Very pleased another HeadFi.org Member can get there.    HeadFi.org is a great global community with great members x  
  
 Enjoy my friend.


----------



## tranhieu

We're sitting near the registration table so anyone with interest in IEMs feel free to drop by for some chat


----------



## fixeman

FGW on strike today and tomorrow for those travelling from the west. Hope Southwest trains could be an alternative...


----------



## nepherte

appleheadmay said:


> On another note ...
> I was going to attend CanJam and take the Eurostar yesterday. Stuff came up and couldn't make it. Had to cancel my 3-day stay at The Russel as well.
> I'm so .... I don't know what word to use .... I am going to miss seeing and hearing all that will be going on there, as well as meeting some head-fi people for the first time in my life. *sigh*
> Well, I'm going to follow it all on the forum I guess when I have some time later this afternoon.


 
  
 Sorry to hear that. I know you were really looking forward to it. Hope all is well.


----------



## bflat

So where is the "don't you wish you could be here" thread with the gear and booth babes pics?


----------



## AppleheadMay

bflat said:


> So where is the "don't you wish you could be here" thread with the gear and booth babes pics?


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/779242/canjam-london-2015-impressions-thread-august-29-30-2015
  
 Not much going on yet though, they're either busy listening or busy with the booth-babes.
 God damn, did you really have to remind me I'm missing out on that as well?


----------



## bflat

appleheadmay said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/779242/canjam-london-2015-impressions-thread-august-29-30-2015
> 
> Not much going on yet though, they're either busy listening or busy with the booth-babes.
> God damn, did you really have to remind me I'm missing out on that as well?


 

 LOL, thanks! As for me, it's a good thing that I am 6,000 miles away for many reasons.


----------



## AppleheadMay

nepherte said:


> Sorry to hear that. I know you were really looking forward to it. Hope all is well.


 
  
 Thanks Nepherte! Yes, was really looking forward to it.
 But oh well, I'm trying to make the best of it from here as well.
 Put on some Neil Diamond, Zana all warmed up with a fresh tube (Sophia 6SL7) and the fabulous HD650 for a change.
 And keeping an eye on the forum!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

warrenpchi said:


> Hey everybody, IT'S T-SHIRT TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi warrenpchi,
 I couldn't make it this weekend due to short notice unforeseen personal circumstances.  
 One of the Headfi members fixeman (Pedro) would like one of my T-Shirts I had reserved.   He will pick it up I believe tomorrow at the show. 
  
 Would it be possible to post me the other one within the UK ?  (I will pay for postage of course).
  
 Kind Regards,
 Mark


----------



## sonickarma

bmichels said:


> I will be there again...


 

 Would love to go again tomorrow - but other commitments, so cant make it


----------



## jynjyn

Will be there tomorrow. Any tips on how to make the most of my day?


----------



## bmichels

jynjyn said:


> Will be there tomorrow. Any tips on how to make the most of my day?


 
  
*relax & enjoy ....*


----------



## sonickarma

jynjyn said:


> Will be there tomorrow. Any tips on how to make the most of my day?


 

 Dont need to bring any tips most of the vendors have new tips to use


----------



## Duncan

haha - good one 

gotta love spinfits


----------



## rocketron

Just listen to the new Mr Speakers headphones and enjoy


----------



## Sleepaphobic

We can buy tickets on the door right?


----------



## Windsor

T-shirt request:

*Windsor|M|1*

 Looking forward to seeing you guys in attendance tomorrow (today) at the show!


----------



## moedawg140

sleepaphobic said:


> We can buy tickets on the door right?


 
  
 You (and anyone) can purchase tickets at the door today (Sunday).


----------



## Sleepaphobic

Great thanks mate


----------



## glassmonkey

SHAG and HiFi+ draw results? I need to find out who I need to spend more time with.


----------



## ejong7

glassmonkey said:


> SHAG and HiFi+ draw results? I need to find out who I need to spend more time with.


 

 *gestures towards Mark2410 who won the HE-1000.


----------



## goody

Who were the winners of the canjam hunt


----------



## sonickarma

goody said:


> Who were the winners of the canjam hunt


 

 Not me - I got all the stamps and then forgot to hand it it


----------



## Takeanidea

glassmonkey said:


> SHAG and HiFi+ draw results? I need to find out who I need to spend more time with.



 


but didn't you win too?


----------



## mark2410

ejong7 said:


> *gestures towards Mark2410 who won the HE-1000.


----------



## glassmonkey

takeanidea said:


> glassmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > SHAG and HiFi+ draw results? I need to find out who I need to spend more time with.
> ...


 
 I've been told by you and Dill3000, but haven't received any confirmation from official folks yet. No email even.
  
 Congrats on the HE-1000, Mark2410.


----------



## Duncan

ejong7 said:


> Well not everyone uses their own photo as their profile picture.


Good point, damn... Will have to change my avatar now that the event has passed!!

Congrats mark2410 on winning the star prize, hope it has turned up with you now?


----------



## mark2410

duncan said:


> Good point, damn... Will have to change my avatar now that the event has passed!!
> 
> Congrats @mark2410 on winning the star prize, hope it has turned up with you now?


 
Your parcel 40328681739557 is Out For Delivery *Your parcel is due to be delivered on 03/09/2015 between 16:08 and 17:08*
*Sorry, we appear to be running late*
  
*it has not*


----------



## Duncan

So close!!!!

Fingers crossed they don't change their mind and say that they attempted delivery and that you wasn't in...


----------



## ejong7

duncan said:


> Good point, damn... Will have to change my avatar now that the event has passed!!


 
 Lmao is there gonna be a "Use a real photo or receive the wrath of the banhammer" rule employed now.


----------



## mark2410

duncan said:


> So close!!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed they don't change their mind and say that they attempted delivery and that you wasn't in...


 

 oooh update
  
Your parcel 40328681739557 is Delayed *Your parcel is due to be delivered on 04/09/2015 between 16:08 and 17:08*


----------



## Duncan

mark2410 said:


> oooh update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a good update...

I hope you didn't wait in all day for the package to arrive!


----------



## mark2410

duncan said:


> Not a good update...
> 
> I hope you didn't wait in all day for the package to arrive!


 
 well  i did and i didnt. 
  
 i caught the plague while playing tourist so was in today anyway.  though im more pissed that i know have to wait in tomorrow.   i mean Fedex can get me a parcel quicker from hong kong than ****ty ipostparcels can accross the UK, grrrrr.


----------



## mark2410




----------



## Gilly87

mark2410 said:


>




Siiiiick...


----------



## glassmonkey

Beautiful things in ugly boxes. I envy thee so. I'm still waiting for some sort of notification with regards to the V-Moda headphones I've been told by friends that I won. I'm really wanting to see them. I hope they are stupid blingy. 
  
 Quote:


mark2410 said:


>


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey y'all, I moved a bunch of impression posts over to the impressions thread (http://www.head-fi.org/t/779242/canjam-london-2015-impressions-thread-august-29-30-2015).  Locking this thread, see y'all there!


----------

